# August Testing ~ Bringing home April & May 2013 Babies! (32 so far!!!)



## stargazer01

I wasn't sure that I was going to do another testing thread, but here it is! I just didn't have the heart to see this end just yet. :)

All are welcome here! :) Good Luck and I am hoping that we see even more bfp's this month!!!

*November 67 testers 11 BFPs
December 73 testers 19 BFPs
January 66 testers 14 BFPs
February 90 testers 14 BFPs
March 74 testers 25 BFPs
April 104 testers 26 BFPs
May 106 testers 25 BFPs
June 122 testers 32 BFPs
July 158 testers 34 BFPs*

:dust:

*1*
Melissasbump
RebeccaLO
Nicoleee
:bfp: klstar :bfp:

*2*
:witch: adroplet :hugs:
hs1ndonly1021

*3*
:bfp: kassiaethne :bfp:
YoungMmmy
doggylover
:witch: v6pony :hugs:
optimistic1
jesseleigh88
:witch: Lionchild :hugs:
:bfp: megN1117 :bfp:

*4*
:witch: Blueskyrobin :hugs:
ms impatient
 :bfp: 23Sparkle :bfp:

*5*
:bfp: jackrabbid :bfp:
:witch: Wowmrswilson1 :hugs:
:bfp: mandaxx :bfp:

*6*
SarahLou372

*7*
Stacey333
:bfp: Rubyblu :bfp:

*8*
:witch: GalvanBaby :hugs:
:witch: MrsGruffalo :hugs:
:bfp: x-li-x :bfp:
:bfp: CherylC3 :bfp:
:witch: Missbx :hugs:
Nicola27
Jessesgirl

*9*
:bfp: ukgirl23 :bfp:
:bfp: iwanababybump :bfp:
:witch: 28329 :hugs:
my3twr

*10*
BabyKayKay
:bfp: Lulalala :bfp:

*11*
:witch: Medzi :hugs:
autigers55
:bfp: Soccergurl3 :bfp:

*12*
Forrest
:bfp: rooster100 :bfp: 
:witch: Mummy_2_One :hugs:
:witch: brittany12 :hugs:

*13*
nanaah10

*14*
:bfp: Becyboo__x :bfp:
:witch: Tess2012 :hugs:
ariel81

*15*
:witch: new_mrs_c :hugs:
BabyRoberson
:bfp: chig :bfp:
Karynmski
DollyMix2012
mrsmaymay
fionar
:bfp: Happy_Mama :bfp:

*16*
:witch: Crazyfor3 :hugs:

*17*
:witch: elt1013 :hugs:
:bfp: Clarkeyness :bfp:
Andrea214
:bfp: dollface85 :bfp:

*18*
:witch: mwaah :hugs:
:witch: LornaMJ :hugs:
Trying4Angel1
:witch: Mrs. Eddie :hugs:
ilysilly
:bfp: zenaa :bfp:

*19*
:witch: meli1981 :hugs:
:witch: kirsty_lamb :hugs:
River54
:bfp: CoilygrlBooth :bfp:

*20*
LeahMSta
:witch: chasingbfp :hugs:
Pammy31
:witch: SpotlessMind :hugs:
MommytoBryson

*21*
pammy31
:witch: momofadane :hugs:
Lou1004

*22*
sara070102
:witch: Tesa :hugs:
Want2bemomma
jessy_jaysus

*23*
AMMCAS1114
mommyhopeful1

*24*
JandK
PureMom
:bfp: Lala922 :bfp:

*25*
:bfp: Mof2012 :bfp: 
JDH1982
beads

*26*
:bfp: Foxycleopatra :bfp: 
BayBeeEm
:witch: angie79 :hugs:
:witch: kel21 :hugs:
headoverfeet

*27*
XxFatMummaxX
:witch: tay_913 :hugs:
:witch: isela :hugs:
:bfp: Katrina18 :bfp:
:bfp: Cairn :bfp:
:bfp: deray :bfp:

*28*
twotogo
danielle1984
:bfp: powell130 :bfp:
:witch: 3athena3 :hugs:
Jessuhcuh
JustFluffy

*29*
:witch: stargazer01 :hugs:
GalvanBaby
cmiclat1977
jbk

*30*
:bfp: Wantabump :bfp: 
Parabellum
jesgurl99
:bfp: Rikkitikki :bfp:

*31*
Pammy31
:bfp: inGodstime :bfp:
babybeebee79
:witch: adroplet :hugs:
mamatrujillo
:bfp: curlyq111 :bfp:

*GOOD LUCK LADIES!!!*

:dust: :dust:​


----------



## garfie

Me I'm in hun - if my body plays ball:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## stargazer01

Yay! Our first August tester. Welcome back hun! :) Let me know your testing day, when you find out. :)


----------



## echo

I will join you. I am going to guess at Aug 17, but may change it depending on when I o.

FX'd for August!


----------



## stargazer01

Welcome echo!! I will put you down for the 17th for now. :)


:happydance: I think this will be another month full of bfp's! :dance:


----------



## ukgirl23

Hooray for Stargazer and the new August testing thread!! 

I'm actually supposed to be taking a break but we have been ntnp lol... AF is on the 7th I will test on the 9th if no AF :) I have been testing FSH levels since I know I'm ovulating and all my tests are coming back negative which is mega amazing news.. we just have to get through DH's sperm test next :) x


----------



## stargazer01

ukgirl23 said:


> Hooray for Stargazer and the new August testing thread!!
> 
> I'm actually supposed to be taking a break but we have been ntnp lol... AF is on the 7th I will test on the 9th if no AF :) I have been testing FSH levels since I know I'm ovulating and all my tests are coming back negative which is mega amazing news.. we just have to get through DH's sperm test next :) x

Good Luck! I'm glad your test results have been good!! I've been thinking about getting me and dh tested as well. Hope everything is good with your dh's sperm test too. :)


----------



## kassiaethne

Yup im testing aug 3rd....or today if i have no self control amd every day fter for eternity...i think im going to start a new line of freaky peeing on sticks fettish before all this is over *hangs head*


----------



## stargazer01

Good Luck *kassiaethne*!!
I hope you get your bfp! :)


----------



## ukgirl23

stargazer01 said:


> ukgirl23 said:
> 
> 
> Hooray for Stargazer and the new August testing thread!!
> 
> I'm actually supposed to be taking a break but we have been ntnp lol... AF is on the 7th I will test on the 9th if no AF :) I have been testing FSH levels since I know I'm ovulating and all my tests are coming back negative which is mega amazing news.. we just have to get through DH's sperm test next :) x
> 
> Good Luck! I'm glad your test results have been good!! I've been thinking about getting me and dh tested as well. Hope everything is good with your dh's sperm test too. :)Click to expand...

It is well worth doing! I hope this is your month too!!! xx 

I got FSH tests from eBay for £15 you do one a week for 3 weeks, you can buy the first response one too. We are mainly going to the GP for a sperm test on DH because even if his sperm count is good the swimmers might not be :/ 

Good Luck xx


----------



## YoungMmmy

I'm gonna be testing in august too !! But not sure what date. Can i ask for your ladies opinions please?

I come off my period 4th july so i think i started 29th or 30th june ( i forgot put it on my calendar lol!) not sure when/if i have ovulated but we have been dtd.

I go on holiday monday until 3rd august .. if i dont come on my periods when on holiday should i test 3rd august? x thanks ladies xx


----------



## kassiaethne

Young Mom-I think so, if it af doesn't show up still and its negative just wait another week and test again cuz maybe you Oed late and you just needed to wait longer to test. 

TY Star-I honestly already feel pregnant, for some reason I've been randomly hiccuping for the last hour, and I'm turning into a narcoleptic again (my last pregnancy I was sleeping like a snorlax) but I know its to soon to test and I may just be symptom spotting. but I've never felt like this all these last months that I've been TTC after my miscarriage so *crosses fingers and toes*


----------



## garfie

Aw good luck ladies - I'm hoping August is a lucky month for me as it's my er 41 birthday and my 2nd wedding anniversary :happydance:

Also hoping my body has sorted itself out by then:blush:

I will be stalking :haha:

:dust::dust::dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Forrest

Hi stargazer..please put me down for the 12th ... 
I hope this is our month ladies. Good luck to all.


----------



## Forrest

YoungMmmy said:


> I'm gonna be testing in august too !! But not sure what date. Can i ask for your ladies opinions please?
> 
> I come off my period 4th july so i think i started 29th or 30th june ( i forgot put it on my calendar lol!) not sure when/if i have ovulated but we have been dtd.
> 
> I go on holiday monday until 3rd august .. if i dont come on my periods when on holiday should i test 3rd august? x thanks ladies xx

Hi... you can test on the 3rd but I would wait a few days just to be sure so good luck to you :dust:


----------



## Parabellum

6th of aug for me plx.


----------



## melissasbump

1st for me please whoop whoop! x


----------



## RebeccaLO

Can you put me down for the 1st? Taking soy isoflavones to shorten my cycle has ended with me ovulating 2 days late *bangs head. Anyway positive thinking, here's to a BFP filled month :)


----------



## stargazer01

Yay!! More testers!! Welcome to August Testing! :) Good Luck!

*YoungMmmy
Forrest
Parabellum
Melissasbump
RebeccaLO*

:dust:


----------



## stargazer01

garfie said:


> Aw good luck ladies - I'm hoping August is a lucky month for me as it's my er 41 birthday and my 2nd wedding anniversary :happydance:
> 
> Also hoping my body has sorted itself out by then:blush:
> 
> I will be stalking :haha:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

:cake: Happy Birthday and Happy Anniversary!!! It would be awesome if you got your bfp in August, what a wonderful present that would be!! :)


----------



## rooster100

Hi stargazer. Can you add me for the 12th a day before my one year wedding anniversary! It's cycle number 15 day and I'm getting a little fed up of this now! Xx


----------



## Crazyfor3

Looks like I will be starting clomid on monday CD5. So... put me down for the 16th :)


----------



## doggylover

Add me for 3rd please!!!


----------



## stargazer01

rooster100 said:


> Hi stargazer. Can you add me for the 12th a day before my one year wedding anniversary! It's cycle number 15 day and I'm getting a little fed up of this now! Xx

Hi rooster :wave: 

I really, sincerely hope this is your cycle. 
It is so hard to wait, I'm not sure exactly what # cycle I'm on, but I know it's not a small number either. :( 
Anyway, good luck this cycle! I'm cheering you on all the way! :)


----------



## stargazer01

Welcome *Crazyfor3* and *doggylover*!!
Good Luck Testing!!! :)


----------



## doggylover

That said if I reach 3rd I will be at least 2 days late so might have succumbed before then....! But hopefully not. Want to wait for af to show so I don't get too upset.

Have my dr appointment booked for August 17th. If I get BFP then start of prenatal care. And of not it's the 1 year mark and I am ready to get some medical help to get my bean in there!!!


----------



## kassiaethne

doggylover said:


> That said if I reach 3rd I will be at least 2 days late so might have succumbed before then....! But hopefully not. Want to wait for af to show so I don't get too upset.
> 
> Have my dr appointment booked for August 17th. If I get BFP then start of prenatal care. And of not it's the 1 year mark and I am ready to get some medical help to get my bean in there!!!

Woot i caved in today for fun, of course bfn but now i think i can hold out till the third


----------



## doggylover

Haha never mind, hopefully you will get the BFP eventually! Luckily I am going away for 5 days so will be forgave a chance to focus on other stuff.


----------



## GalvanBaby

I am guessing August 8th depending on O day! Hoping for an early Bday present, my Bday is AUgust 17! :happydance:


----------



## adroplet

Can you put me down for August 2nd pleeeeease.

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## LornaMJ

garfie said:


> Me I'm in hun - if my body plays ball:happydance:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Hey Garfie just wondering how you are doing..I see you are like me and couldnt wait much longer to start TTC again although I started only two wweks following my D&C :wacko: I may be testing this month instead lets hope either way we both get our BFPs soon and lovely stickie beans xx


----------



## Pammy31

I am in fx'ed!! 16 days till ov' I hope I get Pregnant before my 31st birthday!! :dust:

https://lt1f.lilypie.com/UeEUp8.png


TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, mrsmoomoo and Commie


----------



## garfie

Hey Lorna - 2 weeks wow er we was quite naughty:haha: we started 5 days (ouchie :blush:), did you have any bleeding after at all? I never and I started my new cycle 24 days (just a normal cycle for me) don't think I O'd though:cry:

So far this month my temps have been a lot higher than normal:shrug: and I think I'm still waiting to O which is why its looking like an August :baby:

Hope you are feeling emotionally stronger hun, I have mainly good days and a few bad days but lots and lots of support from here:thumbup:

When I come back form hols ladies that's when the testing begins for all you lovely lot I will be stalking daily seeking out those BFPs :happydance:

:dust::dust::dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## inGodstime

If all goes well at my appt August 7, I hope to be testing August 31 !


----------



## meli1981

hi again! so this will be month 6 of ttc, getting really impatient! will probably make an appt with ob this month because of the pcos. will be testing on the 19th, thanks for reopening another thread for us who are STILL trying!


----------



## Crazyfor3

I am so confused! Last month The hubby and I BD everyday for 3 days before I O'd and for the next 2 days, and I didn't get anything!! :nope: I have read so much on the internet that the egg may only be good for 8 hours??? 
So... Can we do the deed more than once a day? Does that lower our chances? I just don't know. This is so hard!!

Starting my 3rd round of clomid on Monday WML!:wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## kassiaethne

Crazyfor3 said:


> I am so confused! Last month The hubby and I BD everyday for 3 days before I O'd and for the next 2 days, and I didn't get anything!! :nope: I have read so much on the internet that the egg may only be good for 8 hours???
> So... Can we do the deed more than once a day? Does that lower our chances? I just don't know. This is so hard!!
> 
> Starting my 3rd round of clomid on Monday WML!:wacko::wacko::wacko:

they say the magic number to do it is once every two days. for the sperm to be at its peak or something. otherwise if you do it to often the sperm takes a while to resupply and such so you'll get less each time. from what I understand. I may be wrong


----------



## stargazer01

I'm happy to see our first page filling up with testers already! :) Hope this is a good month for bfp's!!

Welcome
*GalvanBaby
adroplet
Pammy31
inGodstime
meli1981*

:dust:


----------



## kirsty_lamb

Hey, can I be put down for testing on the 19th. Thanks


----------



## LornaMJ

garfie said:


> Hey Lorna - 2 weeks wow er we was quite naughty:haha: we started 5 days (ouchie :blush:), did you have any bleeding after at all? I never and I started my new cycle 24 days (just a normal cycle for me) don't think I O'd though:cry:
> 
> So far this month my temps have been a lot higher than normal:shrug: and I think I'm still waiting to O which is why its looking like an August :baby:
> 
> Hope you are feeling emotionally stronger hun, I have mainly good days and a few bad days but lots and lots of support from here:thumbup:
> 
> When I come back form hols ladies that's when the testing begins for all you lovely lot I will be stalking daily seeking out those BFPs :happydance:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

5 Days!! :winkwink: I unfortunately after the D&C I had fresh bleeds on and off for a week but nothing since!! Emotionally I am feeling stronger but like you do have my on and off days...does help coming on here :thumbup: 

Its been 29 days since my D&C so either hoping for AF soon (just so I know my Body is back on track) or you never know could have the BFP again (no symptoms to support that though).

Have a great holiday and will be stalking yourself and everyone else looking for lots of BFP's!! 

:dust:


----------



## LeahMSta

Thanks for setting up another testing thread Stargazer! We will be testing 8/20


----------



## LornaMJ

Stargazer please put me down for 11th August, AF has arrived so off the July thread....feel good about this month though :thumbup:


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Stargazer, can you please put me down for the 12th of August? I'll test then if AF hasn't shown up already.

:dust: to all those hoping for an August BFP x


----------



## Becyboo__x

Think i am here now ..
can i be put as 14th please


----------



## new_mrs_c

Please pop me down for the 15th of August - fingers crossed!


----------



## stargazer01

Welcome!!! I wish you all luck on your testing day! :)

*kirsty_lamb
LeahMSta
LornaMJ
Mummy_2_One
Becyboo__x
new_mrs_c*

:dust:


----------



## v6pony

Can I be added to the 3rd please? :)


----------



## kassiaethne

grr I better be pregnant on the third or I gave up a wonderful night of drinking to be little miss sober for nada *grumbles and slinks into bed*


----------



## echo

kassiaethne said:


> grr I better be pregnant on the third or I gave up a wonderful night of drinking to be little miss sober for nada *grumbles and slinks into bed*

Been there. Hugs.


----------



## Pammy31

please put me for testing 21/8/2012


----------



## XxFatMummaxX

Can you add me to 27th aug? AF not due til 27th(fri) but I've got this gut feeling I'm out!! Month 25 will hopefully be mine if the bfp fairy decided to miss me!!
Good luck to everyone
Xxxx


----------



## mwaah

Hello ladies.

Can you put me down for the 18th August please :) 

goodluck to everyone xx


----------



## elt1013

Hello ladies. You can add me for August 17 testing. Good luck everyone!


----------



## mwaah

elt1013 said:


> Hello ladies. You can add me for August 17 testing. Good luck everyone!


Goodluck!! looks like we are pretty close in our cycles xx


----------



## stargazer01

*v6pony
pammy31
XxFatMummaxX
mwaah
elt1013*

:dust:


----------



## stargazer01

XxFatMummaxX said:


> Can you add me to 27th aug? AF not due til 27th(fri) but I've got this gut feeling I'm out!! Month 25 will hopefully be mine if the bfp fairy decided to miss me!!
> Good luck to everyone
> Xxxx

I put you down, but hope you still get your July bfp!!! :)


----------



## MrsGruffalo

Can you put me down for 8th please? 

Thanks!


----------



## kassiaethne

wow there are so many people testing this month I am so excited to find out who gets BFP's...and super hoping I'm one of them


----------



## x-li-x

Hi
Can you put me down for the 8th please :)

Ive had a month this month of no checking anything, no planning when we have sex nothing, I haven't even been in these forums so I wasn't tempted to, but I know I am due on around the 6th Aug or sooner so I will be testing around the 8th Aug if AF hasn't shown by then 

:)


----------



## MrsC1003

Good luck to all of you  will be stalking...and stargazer please don't end these threads. They're amazing help when we're symptom spotting and generally getting a little crazy from the TTC malarky. xx


----------



## optimistic1

So im about 3-4 dpo new to this site but I love it I'll be testing probably August 3rd or 4th. I wish you all luck on your BFP`s!!!!


----------



## Medzi

August 11 please! Thanks Stargazer! :)


----------



## Blueskyrobin

I'm in for aug 4th


----------



## elt1013

mwaah said:


> elt1013 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies. You can add me for August 17 testing. Good luck everyone!
> 
> 
> Goodluck!! looks like we are pretty close in our cycles xxClick to expand...

Looks like we are, except that I am liking your 14 day LP way better than my 9. Hopefully stargazer will put BFP next to our names this cycle!


----------



## echo

Still waiting to o over here. :hi:

No soy this cycle.


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies after my jun BFP I sadly miscarried a cpl wks ago and had a dnc on the 10th yesterday I got my positive OPK so can u put me down for the 8th pls???xxxxxx


----------



## Pammy31

CherylC3 said:


> Hey ladies after my jun BFP I sadly miscarried a cpl wks ago and had a dnc on the 10th yesterday I got my positive OPK so can u put me down for the 8th pls???xxxxxx

it is good to see ladies keep trying. thats why women are so strong.


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah defo Hun until a dr sits me down and says I can't hav a baby il keep trying :)


----------



## mwaah

elt1013 said:


> Looks like we are, except that I am liking your 14 day LP way better than my 9. Hopefully stargazer will put BFP next to our names this cycle!

I hope we get BFP's next to our name too!! I'm feeling hopeful this month as had a prediction haha will be gutted if its not true!! Arghhhh 9 days suck, mine used to be 11 but at the moment I am happy with 14 days.



CherylC3 said:


> Yeah defo Hun until a dr sits me down and says I can't hav a baby il keep trying :)

Sorry for your loss and good luck xxx


----------



## Parabellum

:dust:
Good luck ladies:D
:dust:


----------



## stargazer01

CherylC3 said:


> Hey ladies after my jun BFP I sadly miscarried a cpl wks ago and had a dnc on the 10th yesterday I got my positive OPK so can u put me down for the 8th pls???xxxxxx

I'm so sorry! :hugs:
I hope you get your rainbow baby this month!


----------



## stargazer01

*MrsGruffalo
x-li-x
optimistic1
Medzi
Blueskyrobin
CherylC3*

Good Luck Everyone!!!

:dust:


----------



## CherylC3

Let's hope it's a quick 2ww. Xx


----------



## BabyRoberson

Hello ladies i will be testing around the 15th of August could you please add me to the list . I have been ttc off and on for two years now since i started back ttc this will be my second month if we don't fall pregnant this go round we will be taking a break DH will be working out of town for two months . Ugh i am so gonna hate that, but a job is a job. Sorry for rambling but this month i will be trying soy so here's to Our BFP in August!


----------



## elt1013

mwaah said:


> elt1013 said:
> 
> 
> Looks like we are, except that I am liking your 14 day LP way better than my 9. Hopefully stargazer will put BFP next to our names this cycle!
> 
> I hope we get BFP's next to our name too!! I'm feeling hopeful this month as had a prediction haha will be gutted if its not true!! Arghhhh 9 days suck, mine used to be 11 but at the moment I am happy with 14 days.
> 
> 
> 
> CherylC3 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah defo Hun until a dr sits me down and says I can't hav a baby il keep trying :)Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry for your loss and good luck xxxClick to expand...

How did you lengthen yours? I just started B complex so I am hoping that will help. Allthough not impossible to conceive with a 9 day LP contrary to what everyone believes (my beautiful daughter as proof), it can make it a little more difficult! It would have been nice this time around to get preggo the first month again, but baby #2 is giving me a hard time.


----------



## stargazer01

Welcome *BabyRoberson*!! Good Luck!!!


----------



## Forrest

CherylC3 said:


> Hey ladies after my jun BFP I sadly miscarried a cpl wks ago and had a dnc on the 10th yesterday I got my positive OPK so can u put me down for the 8th pls???xxxxxx

Sorry for your loss. Fx you'll get a bfp and a h&h 9mths to follow.


----------



## Forrest

.......and the tww begins again :coffee:


----------



## LornaMJ

Stargazer sorry to be a nuisance but I got my dates a bit mixed up can you please put me down for 18th August instead, thx:flower:


----------



## iwanababybump

Hi ladies I'll be testing about the 9th

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## x-li-x

Im going to guess I am now officially in the 2ww as Af is now due in under 2 weeks. though we wont be stopping the bed action whenever we want it just incase, as I really am not sure when I o! x


----------



## x-li-x

Well I worked out if I go by last months cycle Im 6dpo, by average in 4dpo or by what I always thought my cycles were until I went on pill, implant then pill again I could be as little as only 2dpo, so I will go by 2dpo and keep to the testing on the 8th I think. though I have this feeling I will end up testing sooner 

:)


----------



## babybeebee79

I'm looking to test on 7/31, est dd: 4/13/13!


----------



## Trying4Angel1

18th for me!!


----------



## stargazer01

LornaMJ said:


> Stargazer sorry to be a nuisance but I got my dates a bit mixed up can you please put me down for 18th August instead, thx:flower:

It's no problem. :)


----------



## Nicola27

hello august testers! please can you add me to the 8th - i'm off to Poland that morning for my BILs wedding, so it's either a BFP or lots of vodka on the big day! (hopefully the former) 

good luck all xxx


----------



## stargazer01

*iwanababybump
babybeebee79
Trying4Angel1*

Good Luck testing in August!!

:dust:


----------



## Scarlet369

I know some of my friends from previous threads have moved over here and I just want to wish you all GL and say I hope I dont see ANY of you when I come back in August 2013... I'm wishing you all :bfp::bfp:s and lots of 2013 :yellow::baby::baby::baby::baby:

My Fx and spreading :dust::dust: to you all for super sticky beanies.


----------



## autigers55

Can I join??

I'm not sure what day I will be testing because my O likes to vary, but I'll definitely let you know!

GL to everyone!! :dust:


----------



## ukgirl23

Hey everyone I'm now in the 2ww :D I'm taking a laid back approach this month and trying not to think about it.. I have my kids to keep me busy though since they finished school for summer I have been non stop on my feet!! :) So I might not post here too often but if I get my BFP I will come and post a pic xx

by the way... does anyone else get pain during ovulation? like feel like they need the toilet real bad and pain but nothing happens? and then a dull ache on one side for th rest of the day? 

This started with me a few months ago, and my cycles were like clockwork now they are all over the place :/ I'm starting to worry, but my LH tests and FSH tests are all great lol.. x


----------



## chig

On to cycle 2 of ttc...Put me down for testing on Aug 15th!

Thanks Stargazer!


:dust:


----------



## XxFatMummaxX

So I am officially here now!! The :witch: flew in 2 days early!! Glad I booked my place already hahaha!!
Good luck everyone for August!!
:dust:
Xxxx


----------



## jackrabbid

Testing Aug 5th! (maybe before lol)


----------



## hs1ndonly1021

Testing anywhere between August 1-3, finally slight cramps and a full feeling. The other day I had slight spotting and than NOTHING. Tried to have intercourse last night and was so swollen it hurt (never happened before) Hopefully this is the time :)


----------



## x-li-x

Ok so not sure what dpo i am, or if these are symptoms, or something else, but today I have been feeling very uncomfortable in my lower abdomen, like A full, stretchy slightly painful feeling, and in my back right side. Also headachey though that may have been from my children today- my god they spent half the day screaming lol. been a bit windy but not much and then last night sex hurt, like pains in my lower abdomen . guess time will tell. My periods have been messed up lately so It could be coming early or just causing all this.


----------



## x-li-x

welcome to all newcomers. x


----------



## hs1ndonly1021

x-li-x said:


> Ok so not sure what dpo i am, or if these are symptoms, or something else, but today I have been feeling very uncomfortable in my lower abdomen, like A full, stretchy slightly painful feeling, and in my back right side. Also headachey though that may have been from my children today- my god they spent half the day screaming lol. been a bit windy but not much and then last night sex hurt, like pains in my lower abdomen . guess time will tell. My periods have been messed up lately so It could be coming early or just causing all this.

Your not the only one, my head has been hurting ALL day and I feel like I can throw my guts up. And sex last night was painful, I was so swollen that it hurt like my first time but me and my husband had just had sex on Sunday. I'm really hoping, kinda nervous


----------



## x-li-x

I think mine had to do with my two kiddies, they have been waking so early last few days that today tiredness caught up with them and they were just miserable all day, so so miserable. fighting , screaming the lot. but then it could have been something. Im not one for getting to excited so all this hasnt got me thinking maybe yet, I got so excited last month thinking but nope. though this month feels completely different so were see :)

Im not sure why sex hurt but its put me off for tonight, poor hubby, not that hed get it anyway, as the disgusting man has been farting non stop tonight :(

fx crossed for us all :dust:


----------



## Missbx

Can u put me down for testing on the August 8th please :)


----------



## stargazer01

Welcome new testers!!!

*autigers55
chig
jackrabbid
hs1ndonly1021
Missbx*

Good Luck!! :)


----------



## BabyKayKay

Put me down for August 10th. :)


----------



## inGodstime

Stargazer, thanks for keeping the thread going. It gives me SO much hope stalking these threads and seeing all the BFP's!


----------



## Medzi

^ What she said :)


----------



## RebeccaLO

I don't want to get too excited but I think my chart went tripjasic. Either that or it's a nasty blip. Never had such a temp increase though and I'm now 8dpo. Fx'd :)
:dust:


----------



## Forrest

Good night ladies.. hope everyone is fine. Just saying hi .. :flow:
:dust::dust: to all. 
I'm now 2dpo... waiting, hoping, praying for my bfp this time. 
Good luck to all. :hug:


----------



## x-li-x

OK so I couldn't wait and ended up testing this morn, now I swear I could another really faint line, I'm not sure what dpo i am but latest I think I can be is 8dpo, anyway I wasn't sure on the colour of the line if it was an evap or a faint pos, or just my eyes, though I'm sure I wasn't seeing things as it was def visible even though light. I'm pretty sure it was an evap but being so light I cant be sure.
So i put it on top of the med cabinet to go deal with kiddies who were paining on the balcony and figured id check back in a min with fresh eyes, but hubby came home from pt and beat me to the bathroom, by the time he was out of the shower the heat had ruined the test :( 

Now I can see myself testing everyday going mad lol, I'm not excited as like i said i think its an evap, spec being to early as I could be less then 8dpo I could be as little as 3, though going by last months cycle I would be 8, but I can hope :)


----------



## twotogo

Hi! Could you please put me down for August 28th? May have to tweek the date a little later. Thanks!


----------



## Nicola27

hi stargazer - could you put me down for the 8th? x


----------



## echo

Good luck Rebecca!


----------



## stargazer01

RebeccaLO said:


> I don't want to get too excited but I think my chart went tripjasic. Either that or it's a nasty blip. Never had such a temp increase though and I'm now 8dpo. Fx'd :)
> :dust:

Good Luck!!! :)



x-li-x said:


> OK so I couldn't wait and ended up testing this morn, now I swear I could another really faint line, I'm not sure what dpo i am but latest I think I can be is 8dpo, anyway I wasn't sure on the colour of the line if it was an evap or a faint pos, or just my eyes, though I'm sure I wasn't seeing things as it was def visible even though light. I'm pretty sure it was an evap but being so light I cant be sure.
> So i put it on top of the med cabinet to go deal with kiddies who were paining on the balcony and figured id check back in a min with fresh eyes, but hubby came home from pt and beat me to the bathroom, by the time he was out of the shower the heat had ruined the test :(
> 
> Now I can see myself testing everyday going mad lol, I'm not excited as like i said i think its an evap, spec being to early as I could be less then 8dpo I could be as little as 3, though going by last months cycle I would be 8, but I can hope :)

Sorry the test was ruined! Did the line have any pink to it? It's so hard to tell the difference when it's light, but I'm hoping it turns into a positive for you!


----------



## stargazer01

Welcome New Testers!!!

*BabyKayKay
twotogo
Nicola27*

Good Luck this cycle!

:dust:


----------



## Stacey333

Can you please put me down for Aug 7th, took first round of clomid this month (14 months ttc), definitely felt ovulation yesterday. Good luck to everyone, August is our month!


----------



## chig

To all the ladies that track their BBT on FF, how do you post the link to your charts for others to view without it asking to login?

Also, just a general question...how often do you ladies BD before and during ovulation? I keep reading things like you shouldn't BD everyday because it depletes the sperm count if you do it too much. Should we be BDing every other day to make sure DH has enough time to build up his swimmers? :shrug:

I hope August is the month for everyone!!!


----------



## x-li-x

stargazer01 said:


> RebeccaLO said:
> 
> 
> I don't want to get too excited but I think my chart went tripjasic. Either that or it's a nasty blip. Never had such a temp increase though and I'm now 8dpo. Fx'd :)
> :dust:
> 
> Good Luck!!! :)
> 
> 
> 
> x-li-x said:
> 
> 
> OK so I couldn't wait and ended up testing this morn, now I swear I could another really faint line, I'm not sure what dpo i am but latest I think I can be is 8dpo, anyway I wasn't sure on the colour of the line if it was an evap or a faint pos, or just my eyes, though I'm sure I wasn't seeing things as it was def visible even though light. I'm pretty sure it was an evap but being so light I cant be sure.
> So i put it on top of the med cabinet to go deal with kiddies who were paining on the balcony and figured id check back in a min with fresh eyes, but hubby came home from pt and beat me to the bathroom, by the time he was out of the shower the heat had ruined the test :(
> 
> Now I can see myself testing everyday going mad lol, I'm not excited as like i said i think its an evap, spec being to early as I could be less then 8dpo I could be as little as 3, though going by last months cycle I would be 8, but I can hope :)Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry the test was ruined! Did the line have any pink to it? It's so hard to tell the difference when it's light, but I'm hoping it turns into a positive for you!Click to expand...

Thanks! I was gutted but owell. I thought it did, but I wasn't sure, though at the time I was more convinced it was an evap, which is why I just placed it out the way to go back and look a couple mins later with fresh eyes. it was quite light so hard to tell but it was clear enough to see a definate line of some sort. 
Thank you me too, though I dont feel just yet this month is my month, 

:flower:


----------



## x-li-x

chig said:


> To all the ladies that track their BBT on FF, how do you post the link to your charts for others to view without it asking to login?
> 
> Also, just a general question...how often do you ladies BD before and during ovulation? I keep reading things like you shouldn't BD everyday because it depletes the sperm count if you do it too much. Should we be BDing every other day to make sure DH has enough time to build up his swimmers? :shrug:
> 
> I hope August is the month for everyone!!!



My son was conceived whilst i was on the depo injection so not sure on him, my dd was planned but it was more off a ntnp type of thing i didn't track o at all didn't even think of it then, but we were always bd'ing and conceived first month with her. This time were are much more into the trying, my friend mentioned tracking o, fertile days etc so now we do all that. have become a little obsessed. We normally try to bd as much as we can around o, but if we aren't in the mood we don't force ourselves just make sure to have it at least once. This month we did the no pressure thing, didn't track o etc and we did bd a lot his month, not sure if it was all in right timing but I believe we have a good chance 

Not much help am I lol x


----------



## chig

x-li-x said:


> chig said:
> 
> 
> To all the ladies that track their BBT on FF, how do you post the link to your charts for others to view without it asking to login?
> 
> Also, just a general question...how often do you ladies BD before and during ovulation? I keep reading things like you shouldn't BD everyday because it depletes the sperm count if you do it too much. Should we be BDing every other day to make sure DH has enough time to build up his swimmers? :shrug:
> 
> I hope August is the month for everyone!!!
> 
> 
> 
> My son was conceived whilst i was on the depo injection so not sure on him, my dd was planned but it was more off a ntnp type of thing i didn't track o at all didn't even think of it then, but we were always bd'ing and conceived first month with her. This time were are much more into the trying, my friend mentioned tracking o, fertile days etc so now we do all that. have become a little obsessed. We normally try to bd as much as we can around o, but if we aren't in the mood we don't force ourselves just make sure to have it at least once. This month we did the no pressure thing, didn't track o etc and we did bd a lot his month, not sure if it was all in right timing but I believe we have a good chance
> 
> Not much help am I lol xClick to expand...

Thanks for the response. The first two times I got my BFPs, we weren't really trying. Unfortunately, neither ended well. :cry: 

I feel like now that I am actually trying, I might be hurting my chances by becoming obsessed with timing. maybe I should do what you do, just bd often and don't put too much pressure if not in the mood.


----------



## Tmasters

Hi there! New to this thread! TTC#2 on first round of clomid taken this month and am now cd 19. I *think* I ovulated on cd12 or cd13 this time, but not sure as I don't chart. I have a 21 say progesterone level coming up in a couple of days, so if that comes back good I might go ahead and test next week sometime! Here's to hoping for all of us to get our BFPs this month!!! :hugs:


----------



## tay_913

Hey Stargazer! Can you add me to August 27th please.


----------



## Wowmrswilson1

I'm new to this thread as well can you put me down for august 5th


----------



## Jessesgirl

I am New to this kind of thread too. you can put me down for August 8th.


----------



## Becyboo__x

:wave:
to all the newbies!


----------



## elt1013

Wow..lots of new ladies...Welcome and good luck!


----------



## LP11

Hi Ladies...

This is our first month TTC. I ovulated the 18th. Yesterday, 7 days post ovulation I started to feel very mild cramps, lots of cm and my breasts were getting sore. Now 8 days post ovulation, I am experiencing period symptoms...tired, cramping, less cm, sore breasts. I have a very accurate 28 days cycle...it's like clock work. I am bummed, I thought yesterday that I was experiencing implantation cramps but today I just think AF is going to come early. What would cause that? Has anyone ever felt like this and ended up with a BFP? Thanks for your help and insight!!


----------



## Medzi

LP11 said:


> Hi Ladies...
> 
> This is our first month TTC. I ovulated the 18th. Yesterday, 7 days post ovulation I started to feel very mild cramps, lots of cm and my breasts were getting sore. Now 8 days post ovulation, I am experiencing period symptoms...tired, cramping, less cm, sore breasts. I have a very accurate 28 days cycle...it's like clock work. I am bummed, I thought yesterday that I was experiencing implantation cramps but today I just think AF is going to come early. What would cause that? Has anyone ever felt like this and ended up with a BFP? Thanks for your help and insight!!

I had a lot of period like symptoms when I got my BFP - sore breasts, and cramping. I don't really remember what my cm was like though. Don't get bummed yet! Good luck! :flower:


----------



## Mummy_2_One

LP11 said:


> Hi Ladies...
> 
> This is our first month TTC. I ovulated the 18th. Yesterday, 7 days post ovulation I started to feel very mild cramps, lots of cm and my breasts were getting sore. Now 8 days post ovulation, I am experiencing period symptoms...tired, cramping, less cm, sore breasts. I have a very accurate 28 days cycle...it's like clock work. I am bummed, I thought yesterday that I was experiencing implantation cramps but today I just think AF is going to come early. What would cause that? Has anyone ever felt like this and ended up with a BFP? Thanks for your help and insight!!

All of those things can be very common signs of early pregnancy, so don't count yourself out until AF shows properly. Have you had any bleeding with the cramps?


----------



## RebeccaLO

Well my temp dropped today. Not hugely but enough to make me think yesterday was a blip. I'm actually having a bit of a fallback rise thing going on. Anyway if it wasn't for my temperature doing random things I would presume I was out this month. No symptoms. Not a jot. Am going to test at 11dpo on Sunday. I know it's early but I'm supposed to be at a wine event, and drinking some :) Bad planning!


----------



## Medzi

RebeccaLO said:


> Well my temp dropped today. Not hugely but enough to make me think yesterday was a blip. I'm actually having a bit of a fallback rise thing going on. Anyway if it wasn't for my temperature doing random things I would presume I was out this month. No symptoms. Not a jot. Am going to test at 11dpo on Sunday. I know it's early but I'm supposed to be at a wine event, and drinking some :) Bad planning!

Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## doggylover

Am trying not to symptom spot, but my back is a little sore today and I have been having some very minor (as in barely noticeable, but to a neurotic two-week-waiter!) cramps as well. Sore back and cramps were something I had in my first pregnancy, but not until much later - around 4 weeks, and I am only 10dpo... 

Temp still up, but for some reason I deced to poas today. I have NEVER tested early, and I reminded myself why...of course it was negative (or I would have led with that! :rofl:) and now i am convinced I'm out. :(


----------



## LP11

Mummy_2_One said:


> LP11 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies...
> 
> This is our first month TTC. I ovulated the 18th. Yesterday, 7 days post ovulation I started to feel very mild cramps, lots of cm and my breasts were getting sore. Now 8 days post ovulation, I am experiencing period symptoms...tired, cramping, less cm, sore breasts. I have a very accurate 28 days cycle...it's like clock work. I am bummed, I thought yesterday that I was experiencing implantation cramps but today I just think AF is going to come early. What would cause that? Has anyone ever felt like this and ended up with a BFP? Thanks for your help and insight!!
> 
> All of those things can be very common signs of early pregnancy, so don't count yourself out until AF shows properly. Have you had any bleeding with the cramps?Click to expand...

Thank you for your response. No bleeding. Is that a good or bad thing? Sorry...I am new to this whole TTC process :)


----------



## ukgirl23

I'm not symptom spotting at all this month! I had everything last month that made me think I was pregnant my period was 4 days late, but no baby for me.. so this cycle im not even going to think about it.. I dont even know which cycle day I'm on or when my period is due.. I have it noted on my phones womanlog app but thats it... If it happens it'll happen.. If I'm pregnant I'll have 9 months to feel it so I'm not going to work my self up this time over what might be a symptom x


----------



## Medzi

LP11 said:


> Mummy_2_One said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LP11 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies...
> 
> This is our first month TTC. I ovulated the 18th. Yesterday, 7 days post ovulation I started to feel very mild cramps, lots of cm and my breasts were getting sore. Now 8 days post ovulation, I am experiencing period symptoms...tired, cramping, less cm, sore breasts. I have a very accurate 28 days cycle...it's like clock work. I am bummed, I thought yesterday that I was experiencing implantation cramps but today I just think AF is going to come early. What would cause that? Has anyone ever felt like this and ended up with a BFP? Thanks for your help and insight!!
> 
> All of those things can be very common signs of early pregnancy, so don't count yourself out until AF shows properly. Have you had any bleeding with the cramps?Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for your response. No bleeding. Is that a good or bad thing? Sorry...I am new to this whole TTC process :)Click to expand...

Some women have implantation bleeding and some don't. I didn't have any at all - but if there is some spotting that doesn't necessarily mean you are out. You're in until AF shows!


----------



## stargazer01

*Stacey333
Tmasters
tay_913
Wowmrswilson1
Jessesgirl
LP11*

Good Luck to you all!!! :)


----------



## elt1013

LP11 said:


> Hi Ladies...
> 
> This is our first month TTC. I ovulated the 18th. Yesterday, 7 days post ovulation I started to feel very mild cramps, lots of cm and my breasts were getting sore. Now 8 days post ovulation, I am experiencing period symptoms...tired, cramping, less cm, sore breasts. I have a very accurate 28 days cycle...it's like clock work. I am bummed, I thought yesterday that I was experiencing implantation cramps but today I just think AF is going to come early. What would cause that? Has anyone ever felt like this and ended up with a BFP? Thanks for your help and insight!!

I had AF like cramps when pregnant with my daughter. I just thought she was on her way until I realized I was 4 days late. Thats the problem with pregnancy symptoms...they are also AF symptoms.


----------



## x-li-x

:( the cramps have started , same cramps I got last month for a few days then came on 6 days early so Im feeling all negative now, think im out ! I blame my hubby , he always jinxes us by getting all big headed saying he's def got me pregnant this month he has super sperm!! Men!! may not be his fault but I shall blame him haha! but they are full on cramps so not looking hopeful at all, I am between 6 and 9 dpo so it could def be af coming early :( x


----------



## jackrabbid

I'm 10DPO and I've had sooo many symptoms the last week climaxing yesterday with a stomache ache, queasiness and fatigue but today ALL SYMPTOMS FEEL GONE oh NO! Wonder if this pregnancy didn't implant properly or something?? 
I hope tomorrow my sx are back because I had my heart set on a BFP this coming week :(


----------



## chig

Today is only CD 10 and I am already starting to feel impatient...:dohh: DH and I are going to be trying SMEP this cycle and see how it goes. I don't use OPKs, so I am going to have to do some guessing depending on my BBT and cervical fluid. This will be our first time trying it!

Keeping my fingers and toes crossed!

:dust:


----------



## autigers55

Ok, I know what date I am testing, got a +opk yesterday and today. :D You can put me down for August 11th, but I may end up testing a little earlier. :haha:


----------



## Tess2012

I got my positive OPK yesterday, so put me down for the 14th! :0) yay!

:dust:


----------



## LP11

Ugh, I couldn't take it anymore and tested today (still have 4 days till AF, 12 dpo) and it was a BFN:( I still feel like AF is coming which is why I thought I could test, I figured it was a symptom since I never feel anything but breast soreness until the day before AF comes and I have felt this was for almost a week now. Anyway, what do you all think? Am I out this month?


----------



## Nicoleee

I've never been on a forum myself, i've read all of your threads trying to see if you girls were having the same symptoms as me before i posted and i seem to be having a lot of the same signs! I've never "tried" before, I have always tried NOT to get pregnant lol but lately I've been getting in that mommy mode I got off AF around the 1st of July and i've been off BC since March so I think my body is on normal cycle again. I think I ovulated around the 13th-18th ( i don't chart it so i'm not 100 %) and me and my boyfriend tried the 13th-16th. Ever since we tried I have had ewcm and, headaches, lower back pain, pressure/light cramps in my uterus, sensitive nipples but not too much of a difference from AF, also today I was super cranky and I felt a little metallic taste in my mouth. Tomorrow i'm due for AF so I will test after tomorrow if i don't start! I know i shouldn't want a BFP since i'm full time student and full time work but i can't help it


----------



## Medzi

LP11 said:


> Ugh, I couldn't take it anymore and tested today (still have 4 days till AF, 12 dpo) and it was a BFN:( I still feel like AF is coming which is why I thought I could test, I figured it was a symptom since I never feel anything but breast soreness until the day before AF comes and I have felt this was for almost a week now. Anyway, what do you all think? Am I out this month?

Not out until AF shows! I'm hoping for you!


----------



## twotogo

LP11 said:


> Ugh, I couldn't take it anymore and tested today (still have 4 days till AF, 12 dpo) and it was a BFN:( I still feel like AF is coming which is why I thought I could test, I figured it was a symptom since I never feel anything but breast soreness until the day before AF comes and I have felt this was for almost a week now. Anyway, what do you all think? Am I out this month?

You're never out until :witch: shows up. GL!


----------



## twotogo

Nicoleee said:


> I've never been on a forum myself, i've read all of your threads trying to see if you girls were having the same symptoms as me before i posted and i seem to be having a lot of the same signs! I've never "tried" before, I have always tried NOT to get pregnant lol but lately I've been getting in that mommy mode I got off AF around the 1st of July and i've been off BC since March so I think my body is on normal cycle again. I think I ovulated around the 13th-18th ( i don't chart it so i'm not 100 %) and me and my boyfriend tried the 13th-16th. Ever since we tried I have had ewcm and, headaches, lower back pain, pressure/light cramps in my uterus, sensitive nipples but not too much of a difference from AF, also today I was super cranky and I felt a little metallic taste in my mouth. Tomorrow i'm due for AF so I will test after tomorrow if i don't start! I know i shouldn't want a BFP since i'm full time student and full time work but i can't help it

I understand the mommy mode! And it stinks that all the signs for pg are the same signs for AF. I was sooooo sure I was pg this past month, but oh well. I think I am more relaxed this month and not stressing about it. I also think that no matter what our current life situations are, when we want a baby, we want a baby. I don't think there are 'shoulds' and 'shouldn'ts' to our feelings. As a more *ahem* mature adult (I'm 40 :winkwink:), I would say that feelings aren't everything, and you need to take an honest evaluation of your life situation. If you were to become preggo and get sick or have to be on bed rest (I was my last pregnancy) could you make it financially and still go to school? I'm not saying that people who work full time and go to school full time shouldn't have a baby (my hubby and I tried while in the same situation), I'm just saying have a plan in place for things that might come up.


----------



## jackrabbid

I broke down and tested early today at 12DPO with FRER - BFP! :)


----------



## XxFatMummaxX

YEYYYYYY congrats sweetie xxx


----------



## danielle1984

Add me for August 28th. It's so far away


----------



## Medzi

Congrats jackrabbid!


----------



## CherylC3

Congrats congrats. Xxx


----------



## stargazer01

*Nicoleee
danielle1984*


----------



## stargazer01

* jackrabbid *

I'm so happy for you!!! Congrats!!! 

:happydance:


----------



## kassiaethne

well I was told that the bleeding when I was at 7 dpo was a irregular period because I've been working out and getting back in shape...and I was told this yesterday...but last night I started crying over nothing...like someone told me my dad died kind of crying...I wasn't thinking about anything baby related or anything just was asking my husband for a back rub and BAM balling my eyes out. and it reminded me of my last pregnancy....so I took a test this morning...and this is it....

https://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u138/mourningsong/th_pregnancytest.jpg


----------



## Medzi

I see a line! :D


----------



## Tess2012

I see a line too!! Congrats!!! To all you the ladies with a BFP so far! How exciting! Lets just hope it's contagious! :)


----------



## XxFatMummaxX

That is soooo a BFP!!! YEYYYYYY!! 2 down and it's not even August yet!! 
Congrats 
Xxxxxx


----------



## autigers55

Congrats to those who have gotten a bfp!! :D

:dust: to those still waiting!


----------



## SarahLou372

Hi there ladies! :flower:

Im 12DPO today! And i have taken a pregnancy test this evening at 17:30pm. I had some tiny little spots of red blood on my tissue when I went to the bathroom, only one little spot a wipe (Sorry TMI) So for times in a row and the 5th time I wiped there was nothing there! Went to the bathroom again in the middle of the night and wiped myself once and this time was a bigger spot but really pale pink this time like a candy floss pink (Sorry ) Anyway nothing there today only increased CM. So I took a test a little earlier was ment to test tomorrow morning at 13DPO. I have posted two images both the same test just one is tweaked so you can see the lines better, The lines are green on the tweak though Im pretty sure there is a second dull green line. This was taken 5-10 mins after the test was done. You may need to save the images to zoom in a bit I had to because the upload is quite tiny I dont know why. 

And oh the weird cramping :haha::blush:

What do you ladies think? Could this be a start to my BFP? :cloud9:

Some bigger sized pictures and I am testing tomorrow also the 1st August 

https://i1057.photobucket.com/albums/t400/SarahLou372/untitled11.jpg

https://i1057.photobucket.com/albums/t400/SarahLou372/img014.jpg
 



Attached Files:







img014.jpg
File size: 3.9 KB
Views: 10









untitled11.jpg
File size: 5.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Medzi

Hmmm.. I don't see anything yet - but I have a small screen. Fingers crossed!


----------



## elt1013

Congrats to the BFPs!! So exciting and maybe August will be good luck for us all.

Sorry Sarah...I do not see anything yet but keep testing. Good luck everyone!!


----------



## Mummy_2_One

I don't see anything sorry SarahLou. Test again over the next few days though and let us know how you go x


----------



## Nicoleee

Yes very true, luckily i have a lot of savings so i would be fine financially, just not so sure my boyfriend would have the same. He isn't the most financially dependable but whatever happens I can do it, with or without him. I have plenty of support :) thanks for your words of encouragement, it's nice to have someone that can relate to me!


----------



## jesseleigh88

Hi girls!! Can you put me down for the 3rd please, assuming of course af doesn't show first!! 

No real symptoms, but not a good cycle cm or bd wise, so we'll see. I did have a crazy dream last night that I was rubbing a pg girls belly (no idea whose lol,) and I looked up into my dh's eyes. We were both smiling, and I could feeeeeel the warmth lol.


----------



## Lionchild

Hi, I'm new to the forum. I'd like to join this thread. 

I will be testing on August 3rd. AF would have been due on July 29th, but I ovulated late. This is my 5th month ttc. I really hope this is the month for everyone! I'm feeling very optimistic this month. My PMS symptoms went away yesterday, and I'm feeling great! Good luck everyone!!!!


----------



## Lionchild

kassiaethne Congrats!!!! That is a positive for sure!!!!


----------



## Lionchild

That is awesome!!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## ukgirl23

holy fuuuuck!!! BFP!!! no joking!!! I'm pregnant...


----------



## Tess2012

ukgirl23 said:


> holy fuuuuck!!! BFP!!! no joking!!! I'm pregnant...

Congrats!!! How exciting :)

:hug:


----------



## ukgirl23

here is a pic... I was so scared it was an evap I got my daughter to pee in a cup fo rme so i could test her haha... 

my test is on top :) 

https://[url=https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7691703030/][img]https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8153/7691703030_42beccd5b0.jpg[/url] 20120801_161345 by Diamond449, on Flickr[/IMG]


I'm shaking like a leaf.. these pics dont capture the line properly.. its much darker irl.. I'm going to try get more pics xx


----------



## chig

Congrats ukgirl and jackrabbid!!! I hope to join you girls!!!

Afm, we have been dtd every other day sinc AF ended. We are going to try to use the SMEP process as much as possible. I hope we get our BFP this month. 
[-o<


----------



## ukgirl23

inverted pic :D 

BFP?? 

[url=https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7691811666/][img]https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7121/7691811666_0b99579b7a.jpg[/url] 20120801_164809 by Diamond449, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## chig

I see it!! Looks like a bfp to me!!!! You must be so excited!!!


----------



## Tess2012

ukgirl23 said:


> inverted pic :D
> 
> BFP??
> 
> [url=https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7691811666/][img]https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7121/7691811666_0b99579b7a.jpg[/url] 20120801_164809 by Diamond449, on Flickr[/IMG]

I see a line! :0) congrats!!


----------



## chig

Ukgirl, how many dpo are you?


----------



## ukgirl23

i dont know chig, we had been trying for a few months and i got into the mind set of stuff it im going to do what i like because it's not going to happen either way and here i am, i dont know when i ovulated but Af is either due on sunday or tuesday depending on which cycle my body decides to go on this month as i range from 26-30 days.. i can't believe it!! 

Here is another pic.. lol

[url=https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7691893240/][img]https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7268/7691893240_4be151f6c6.jpg[/url] 20120801_164734 by Diamond449, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## chig

Great pic!!! I would probably go crazy too after seeing such results. I guess it's time to make an appointment with your OB!!


----------



## ukgirl23

omg Chig you have no idea!! it's weird i'm shaking and I just keep randomly saying to myself out loud I'm pregnant I'm pregnant I'm pregnant.. my kids just asked me for cereal for dinner and i said yes lol.. I need to just goand let it sink in I think and stop taking pictures of it!!  x x


----------



## autigers55

Congrats ukgirl!!


----------



## chig

ukgirl23 said:


> omg Chig you have no idea!! it's weird i'm shaking and I just keep randomly saying to myself out loud I'm pregnant I'm pregnant I'm pregnant.. my kids just asked me for cereal for dinner and i said yes lol.. I need to just goand let it sink in I think and stop taking pictures of it!!  x x

I say enjoy the moment, do a dance:happydance: or run around with a smile on your face:wohoo: and send some of that baby dust this way!


----------



## garfie

ukgirl - :happydance::happydance: congrats hun that's a beautiful BFP - can I ask did you do anything different this month apart from catch the eggy :winkwink:

Well ladies I am hoping to test sometime in August (this will be my third cycle since my DNC) - I was gutted last month as I didn't even manage to POAS - I had a 19 day cycle:cry:

Is there anyone due to test?:dust::dust::dust:

Maybe August will be lucky for me as it's my Birthday (17) and Wedding Anniversary (22) :happydance:

Good luck ladies

:hugs:

X


----------



## ukgirl23

chig said:


> ukgirl23 said:
> 
> 
> omg Chig you have no idea!! it's weird i'm shaking and I just keep randomly saying to myself out loud I'm pregnant I'm pregnant I'm pregnant.. my kids just asked me for cereal for dinner and i said yes lol.. I need to just goand let it sink in I think and stop taking pictures of it!!  x x
> 
> I say enjoy the moment, do a dance:happydance: or run around with a smile on your face:wohoo: and send some of that baby dust this way!Click to expand...


I've done a little dance :happydance: hehe told a few close family members, I just have to make it past AF due date now... I found out I will be due around 14-16th of april... my birthday is the 16th xx :kiss: sending baby dust to all xx


----------



## ukgirl23

garfie said:


> ukgirl - :happydance::happydance: congrats hun that's a beautiful BFP - can I ask did you do anything different this month apart from catch the eggy :winkwink:
> 
> Well ladies I am hoping to test sometime in August (this will be my third cycle since my DNC) - I was gutted last month as I didn't even manage to POAS - I had a 19 day cycle:cry:
> 
> Is there anyone due to test?:dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Maybe August will be lucky for me as it's my Birthday (17) and Wedding Anniversary (22) :happydance:
> 
> Good luck ladies
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X


thank you hun!! I gave up trying. I stopped symptom spotting and tracking ovulation. I just done everything that I wanted to do when I wanted to do because my mind set was, its not going to happen anyway so why bother, I had takeaways and lifted heavy stuff and had sex when I was up for it not when my egg was about to pop and I didn't over analyse myself. 

I had 4 nosebleeds over 3 days this week..... I didn't even consider pregnancy! :/


----------



## smurfy79

can i join you ladies ? AF due on the 5th so hoping it wont come and i can test
:dust: to all!!!


----------



## Medzi

smurfy79 said:


> can i join you ladies ? AF due on the 5th so hoping it wont come and i can test
> :dust: to all!!!

Welcome!


----------



## MomofBoys

Well some new symptoms for me

Last night i just couldnt fall asleep and when i was taking a shower the water stung my nipples if it hit it just right

Still battling this stupid yeast infection Ugh

Checked my cervix and is VERY high, closed (or as closed as it would be its always a bit open after all my deliveries) and Medium/Firm in texture

Just hoping and praying i may POAS on Friday i will be 9DPO then :D...


----------



## MomofBoys

ukgirl23 said:


> i dont know chig, we had been trying for a few months and i got into the mind set of stuff it im going to do what i like because it's not going to happen either way and here i am, i dont know when i ovulated but Af is either due on sunday or tuesday depending on which cycle my body decides to go on this month as i range from 26-30 days.. i can't believe it!!
> 
> Here is another pic.. lol
> 
> [url=https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7691893240/][img]https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7268/7691893240_4be151f6c6.jpg[/url] 20120801_164734 by Diamond449, on Flickr[/IMG]

Since that line in PINK im calling BFP :happydance:


----------



## klstar

Ok I was on late July testers thread but I tested this morning which is 08/01 so technically August and I wanted to improve odds for all so I got a faint BFP
good luck all


----------



## ukgirl23

Congratulations Klstar and thank you momofboys! xxxxxx


----------



## stargazer01

* kassiaethne 
 ukgirl23 
 klstar *

Congratulations ladies!! :happydance:
I can't believe that today is only August 1, and we already have 4 bfp's!!


----------



## stargazer01

ukgirl23 said:


> garfie said:
> 
> 
> ukgirl - :happydance::happydance: congrats hun that's a beautiful BFP - can I ask did you do anything different this month apart from catch the eggy :winkwink:
> 
> Well ladies I am hoping to test sometime in August (this will be my third cycle since my DNC) - I was gutted last month as I didn't even manage to POAS - I had a 19 day cycle:cry:
> 
> Is there anyone due to test?:dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Maybe August will be lucky for me as it's my Birthday (17) and Wedding Anniversary (22) :happydance:
> 
> Good luck ladies
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X
> 
> 
> thank you hun!! I gave up trying. I stopped symptom spotting and tracking ovulation. I just done everything that I wanted to do when I wanted to do because my mind set was, its not going to happen anyway so why bother, I had takeaways and lifted heavy stuff and had sex when I was up for it not when my egg was about to pop and I didn't over analyse myself.
> 
> I had 4 nosebleeds over 3 days this week..... I didn't even consider pregnancy! :/Click to expand...

Congrats again ukgirl!! Your bfp is encouraging to me! I've pretty much given up too. Maybe that is the trick! ;)


----------



## XxFatMummaxX

We're on a roll girls!! Keep em coming!! Sprinkle some of your lucky BFP dust on me!!! Heehee!!
Last month we broke the Testing thread bfp record let's do it again!!
COME ON YOU APRIL/MAY BABIES!!
Good luck everyone!!! Xx


----------



## ukgirl23

stargazer01 said:


> ukgirl23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garfie said:
> 
> 
> ukgirl - :happydance::happydance: congrats hun that's a beautiful BFP - can I ask did you do anything different this month apart from catch the eggy :winkwink:
> 
> Well ladies I am hoping to test sometime in August (this will be my third cycle since my DNC) - I was gutted last month as I didn't even manage to POAS - I had a 19 day cycle:cry:
> 
> Is there anyone due to test?:dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Maybe August will be lucky for me as it's my Birthday (17) and Wedding Anniversary (22) :happydance:
> 
> Good luck ladies
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X
> 
> 
> thank you hun!! I gave up trying. I stopped symptom spotting and tracking ovulation. I just done everything that I wanted to do when I wanted to do because my mind set was, its not going to happen anyway so why bother, I had takeaways and lifted heavy stuff and had sex when I was up for it not when my egg was about to pop and I didn't over analyse myself.
> 
> I had 4 nosebleeds over 3 days this week..... I didn't even consider pregnancy! :/Click to expand...
> 
> Congrats again ukgirl!! Your bfp is encouraging to me! I've pretty much given up too. Maybe that is the trick! ;)Click to expand...


aww thank you stargazer <3 I'm still shocked, I wont be happy until I have a positive digi or dark lines and missed my period, I hope you get your BFP soon Stargazer xxxx :hugs:


----------



## stargazer01

ukgirl23 said:


> stargazer01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ukgirl23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garfie said:
> 
> 
> ukgirl - :happydance::happydance: congrats hun that's a beautiful BFP - can I ask did you do anything different this month apart from catch the eggy :winkwink:
> 
> Well ladies I am hoping to test sometime in August (this will be my third cycle since my DNC) - I was gutted last month as I didn't even manage to POAS - I had a 19 day cycle:cry:
> 
> Is there anyone due to test?:dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Maybe August will be lucky for me as it's my Birthday (17) and Wedding Anniversary (22) :happydance:
> 
> Good luck ladies
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X
> 
> 
> thank you hun!! I gave up trying. I stopped symptom spotting and tracking ovulation. I just done everything that I wanted to do when I wanted to do because my mind set was, its not going to happen anyway so why bother, I had takeaways and lifted heavy stuff and had sex when I was up for it not when my egg was about to pop and I didn't over analyse myself.
> 
> I had 4 nosebleeds over 3 days this week..... I didn't even consider pregnancy! :/Click to expand...
> 
> Congrats again ukgirl!! Your bfp is encouraging to me! I've pretty much given up too. Maybe that is the trick! ;)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> aww thank you stargazer <3 I'm still shocked, I wont be happy until I have a positive digi or dark lines and missed my period, I hope you get your BFP soon Stargazer xxxx :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you! :) I hope so too. 
I bet a frer would be dark for you, since the ic has a pink line! :)


----------



## MomofBoys

Ok ladies i hope these are good cause i thought it was a pretty good deal and then i can feed my POAS addiction lol (i currently have 5 wondfos and 3FRER but im worried about the Wondfos giving all the false positives lately)

So i ordered these since they got good reviews and great price :D

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005E90G4W/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00


----------



## ukgirl23

I'm not sure, the IC is 20miu and FRER is 25 i'm going to forget about it for a few days and retest lol.. I knew it would happen this month, I have court in a weeks time with my ex, he's trying to get my kids to go abroad with him but he wasnt around for the past 4 years.. lol idiot... I knew when I had court it would happen!


----------



## stargazer01

ukgirl23 said:


> I'm not sure, the IC is 20miu and FRER is 25 i'm going to forget about it for a few days and retest lol.. I knew it would happen this month, I have court in a weeks time with my ex, he's trying to get my kids to go abroad with him but he wasnt around for the past 4 years.. lol idiot... I knew when I had court it would happen!

Post your new pics when you test again, please! :)

Your ex does sound like an idiot. Good Luck with the court. I'm sure you will do fine, especially since he hasn't been around for so long!


----------



## ukgirl23

I will do Stargazer I have had the test on my lap for hours just staring at it! it's faded a bit now but I can still see the line :D yeh he is a bit clueless I hope my trousers I brought will still fit, I noticed this morning I'm all bloaty but in a weird way.. I only just brought those trousers too!!


----------



## elt1013

yay...congrats ladies! ukgirl....if you don't mind me asking, how long had you been trying or ntnp?


----------



## ukgirl23

elt1013 said:


> yay...congrats ladies! ukgirl....if you don't mind me asking, how long had you been trying or ntnp?

we were ntnp for about 9-10 months and fully trying for 7 months..so gratefully not as long as some of the ladies here, I had high expectations due to conceiving my daughter on our first attempt and conceiving my son while on birth control so I thought number 3 would be a done deal! x


----------



## elt1013

ukgirl23 said:


> elt1013 said:
> 
> 
> yay...congrats ladies! ukgirl....if you don't mind me asking, how long had you been trying or ntnp?
> 
> we were ntnp for about 9-10 months and fully trying for 7 months..so gratefully not as long as some of the ladies here, I had high expectations due to conceiving my daughter on our first attempt and conceiving my son while on birth control so I thought number 3 would be a done deal! xClick to expand...

Thanks, that gives me hope. We haven't been fully trying that long (about 3-4 months), but ntnp since shortly after my daughter was born and she is 4 and a half! Like you, she was very easy and conceived on the first try, so I am getting really irritated that this is taking so long. But, this month, I haven't been consistantly charting and having a much more relaxed approach, which seemed to work for you, so I am keeping my fingers crossed but still waiting to Ov. Congrats again!!


----------



## ukgirl23

elt1013 said:


> ukgirl23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elt1013 said:
> 
> 
> yay...congrats ladies! ukgirl....if you don't mind me asking, how long had you been trying or ntnp?
> 
> we were ntnp for about 9-10 months and fully trying for 7 months..so gratefully not as long as some of the ladies here, I had high expectations due to conceiving my daughter on our first attempt and conceiving my son while on birth control so I thought number 3 would be a done deal! xClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks, that gives me hope. We haven't been fully trying that long (about 3-4 months), but ntnp since shortly after my daughter was born and she is 4 and a half! Like you, she was very easy and conceived on the first try, so I am getting really irritated that this is taking so long. But, this month, I haven't been consistantly charting and having a much more relaxed approach, which seemed to work for you, so I am keeping my fingers crossed but still waiting to Ov. Congrats again!!Click to expand...

I'm glad I've given you hope, a teacher at my sons playgroup who I got on friendly terms with told me she had tried for 7 years to have her daughter and one day she said to her husband to forget it and enjoy their lives together, so they blew lots of money on a huge amazing holiday... and while they were on holiday she got pregnant!! I think state of mind has a huge part to play in getting pregnant xx


----------



## elt1013

ukgirl23 said:


> elt1013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ukgirl23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elt1013 said:
> 
> 
> yay...congrats ladies! ukgirl....if you don't mind me asking, how long had you been trying or ntnp?
> 
> we were ntnp for about 9-10 months and fully trying for 7 months..so gratefully not as long as some of the ladies here, I had high expectations due to conceiving my daughter on our first attempt and conceiving my son while on birth control so I thought number 3 would be a done deal! xClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks, that gives me hope. We haven't been fully trying that long (about 3-4 months), but ntnp since shortly after my daughter was born and she is 4 and a half! Like you, she was very easy and conceived on the first try, so I am getting really irritated that this is taking so long. But, this month, I haven't been consistantly charting and having a much more relaxed approach, which seemed to work for you, so I am keeping my fingers crossed but still waiting to Ov. Congrats again!!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm glad I've given you hope, a teacher at my sons playgroup who I got on friendly terms with told me she had tried for 7 years to have her daughter and one day she said to her husband to forget it and enjoy their lives together, so they blew lots of money on a huge amazing holiday... and while they were on holiday she got pregnant!! I think state of mind has a huge part to play in getting pregnant xxClick to expand...

I have heard of that happening quite alot, so hopefully it will for me also. It will still definately be on my mind, but I am going to try not to obsess about it like I have been. I am going to try to relax and just enjoy the natural process. :winkwink:


----------



## inGodstime

Yay! 4 BFP's ALREADY!? Keep it up ladies! (And send some of that luck my way while you're at it!)


----------



## Pammy31

inGodstime said:


> Yay! 4 BFP's ALREADY!? Keep it up ladies! (And send some of that luck my way while you're at it!)

:dust: :dust: 

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1342587600z0z34z18.png

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, mrsmoomoo, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## GalvanBaby

Send me some of that good luck please!!!!! I will miss 2 cycles after this one. :cry: OH and I will be in different countries. :cry:


----------



## Clarkeyness

please add me to august 17th!! thanks


----------



## isela

Please add me for Aug.27th Thank You


----------



## RebeccaLO

I'm out guys. Will be back in sept. well done to the BFP's and hopefully many more! X


----------



## x-li-x

well ... I took a shop bought test and it was another faint line (I got one on a cheapie yesterday but so faint), quite faint but darker then yesterday but I couldnt decide if it had colour. Plus it said it could pick up a result 1-2 days after missed period, and as I was due from yesterday til sunday it could have been too soon for that one, and the pot it gives you to pee in was so shallow I could barely get much of the stick to dip but either way there was a faint line but I wasnt really none the wiser than yesterday even though the faint line was a tad more noticable , so I got out 8 cheapies (I have about 50 so why not ) and dunked them all. figured if each of them had a faint line again too along with the shop bought I was in with a chance (each of these are ment to be early testers 10mui) and each one had a faint line , some darker than others but every single one did, so thats 9 tests overall this morning.

So now I guess it's to wait and see if the line gets darker over the next few days

:)


----------



## 28329

Hey stagazer. Can I have the 9th please? :)


----------



## Lionchild

x-li-x said:


> well ... I took a shop bought test and it was another faint line (I got one on a cheapie yesterday but so faint), quite faint but darker then yesterday but I couldnt decide if it had colour. Plus it said it could pick up a result 1-2 days after missed period, and as I was due from yesterday til sunday it could have been too soon for that one, and the pot it gives you to pee in was so shallow I could barely get much of the stick to dip but either way there was a faint line but I wasnt really none the wiser than yesterday even though the faint line was a tad more noticable , so I got out 8 cheapies (I have about 50 so why not ) and dunked them all. figured if each of them had a faint line again too along with the shop bought I was in with a chance (each of these are ment to be early testers 10mui) and each one had a faint line , some darker than others but every single one did, so thats 9 tests overall this morning.
> 
> So now I guess it's to wait and see if the line gets darker over the next few days
> 
> :)

Good luck!!!! I hope it gets darker for you over the next few days!!!


----------



## ukgirl23

congratulations x-li-x !! xxx


----------



## stargazer01

*Clarkeyness
isela
28329*

Good Luck to you!!

:dust:


----------



## stargazer01

*x-li-x* - Keep us posted on your tests! I'm hoping they get darker for you!!! :)


----------



## Tess2012

GalvanBaby said:


> Send me some of that good luck please!!!!! I will miss 2 cycles after this one. :cry: OH and I will be in different countries. :cry:

I'm in the same exact situation!! GL hun! Hopefully we get out BFP's and get to have a part of our OH's with us while we are apart!! :hugs:


----------



## ukgirl23

I was so desperate to retest today but my fiancee wouldnt stop the car to let me run in the chemists!! he said I should wait a day or 2 more ... urgh what a kill joy!! lol xx


----------



## x-li-x

Well did another test today and got another faint pos this eve so I think I am pregnant :) I feel pregnant too :) so excited going to still keep testing though until line is darker but I've put up a ticker as I think 10 tests can't be wrong :) x


----------



## garfie

:happydance::happydance: Congrats x-li-x what is the next step do you go to the docs for confirmation? - did you do anything different this month apart from catch the lil eggie :flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## x-li-x

garfie said:


> :happydance::happydance: Congrats x-li-x what is the next step do you go to the docs for confirmation? - did you do anything different this month apart from catch the lil eggie :flower:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

I thank you :) I'm going to keep testing for a few days mainly for my own need :blush: I just want to see the line going darker and then I think next week if all good i will get into docs confirm with them and go from there :) 

Only thing we did was not try, we didn't look up fertile dates, keep an eye for o, plan sex nothing! We just bd when we wanted , kept calm and just had a nice relaxed month :) :thumbup:


----------



## mandaxx

This is my first cycle ttc :baby:

I'm new to this! Can you put me down for the 5th August? :sex: one day before suspected O as had to go away for a few days, but my first :baby: was concieved first go as was second so here's hoping!!


----------



## garfie

Welcome Mandaxx - good luck hun

:dust::dust::dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Andrea214

Hi please put me down for 17th August. I've just realised that this would have been my nan's 96th birthday, she sadly passed away in February, heres hoping she's sending :dust: my way. Good luck ladies


----------



## adroplet

I'm out. FRER and blood tests were both BFNs. Not a good day.


----------



## stargazer01

adroplet said:


> I'm out. FRER and blood tests were both BFNs. Not a good day.

So sorry! :hugs:


----------



## stargazer01

:bfp: *x-li-x* :bfp:

Congrats!!! :dance:


----------



## stargazer01

*mandaxx
Andrea214*

Good Luck!!!

:dust:


----------



## sara070102

Thanks for working the thread Stargazer!!! Even when AF shows and I'm out I find a little piece of much needed hope and happiness to come here and see those getting BFP's! Could you add me for Aug 22nd? Please & THANK-YOU!!


----------



## Lionchild

That's awesome!! Maybe I'll try that technique next month if this one isn't my month. Af was a no show today, and I don't feel like she's coming so hopefully this is it. 

Congrats again!!!!


----------



## my3twr

Testing the 9th. Not a lot of symptoms right now. Just super tired, emotional, and achey bb's


----------



## ms impatient

Hi, I'm new here so I thought what better place to start....
I'm currently 5 days late, average cycle is 29 days and I'm at CD34 but so far 3 BFN's all with one brand. I tested the day I was due, the day after and this morning :(
Today I went out and bought a different brand but I'm determined to hold out till tomorrow before I try it as I really don't want it to be another BFN. It's so disheartening. 

I've spent the last week on tenterhooks waiting for AF, and rushing to the loo every 5 mins I feel warm or damp and nothing... I had to go to the movies the other night (Batman) and I even put a pad sample I had here in just because I thought with my luck AF would show up in the middle, but nothing! 
So I'm floating. Confused as heck, feeling weird and no clue what's going on. 
I feel exhausted, constant headaches and my tummy feels really tight between my hips and like it's under pressure which isn't normal. Usually before AF comes I get minor cramping and spotting to warn me it's on.

I'm hoping it means something and not just wishful thinking - but I'm also never late. Latest has been CD33 ever and that was over a year ago. This year longest cycle has been CD30.


----------



## BabyRoberson

Woohoo Guess who ovulated today yep thats right this lady !!!! LOL EXCITED !!!! ok im done now congrats to the BFP and hugs to the BFN !!!!


----------



## megN1117

Got my BFP this morning. Ahhhhh!!! I'm so excited!


----------



## ms impatient

megN1117 said:


> Got my BFP this morning. Ahhhhh!!! I'm so excited!

Exciting, congrats! :happydance:


----------



## Andrea214

megN1117 said:


> Got my BFP this morning. Ahhhhh!!! I'm so excited!

Brilliant news :yipee:


----------



## Foxycleopatra

Hi Ladies, I hope to hold out tempting till 26th Aug which will be CD 30. This month we are on 100mg clomid so hopefully 3rd clomid cycle is the charm. 

Baby dust to all xx


----------



## CherylC3

Hi just letting u kno i tested early and got my BFP today at 11dpo :)


----------



## CherylC3

Congrats to all the other BFPs o far. Xx


----------



## LornaMJ

Huge congrats to the BFP's and lets hope for many more xx


----------



## ukgirl23

I promised I would show my next test and here it is BFP!! :D 

[url=https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7703373392/][img]https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7106/7703373392_2a3a970631.jpg[/url] 20120803_095348 by Diamond449, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## XxFatMummaxX

Yey huge congrats to the BFPs!! So happy for you all!!
Xxx


----------



## echo

Congrats to all the BFP's!


----------



## 23Sparkle

Hi ladies, just thought I'd join and share my BFP from last night and this morning...
 



Attached Files:







pt.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Medzi

Wow - so many! Congrats everyone :)


----------



## Tess2012

Wow! We are having a serious run of BFP's!!! Lets keep it going! Congrats to all the ladies who got theirs! 

I had a very vivid dream last night that I had 2 pink lines too and when I woke up I was really excited....until I realised it was a dream and im only 3-4 DPO lol.... I think it's good luck either way.

:dust: for all of us still waiting!!!


----------



## ukgirl23

congratulations 23sparkle..

I backed mine up with a digi so I could be sure.. 

[url=https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7704659738/][img]https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7263/7704659738_c8cf9e3d22.jpg[/url] 20120803_160052 (1) by Diamond449, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## chig

Congratulations to all the BFPs this month!! This is just the beginning of the month too! Let's keep this going ladies!!!!


----------



## chig

I forgot to ask to everyone that got their BFPs...did you do anything different this time around?


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Hello ladies! This looks like a lucky thread! Congrats to everyone who already got a :bfp:

Can I join in the fun? I'll be testing tomorrow, August 4th. That's when AF is due. As for now, I just can't wait til tomorrow to :test: Really hoping for a :bfp:

:dust: to all!


----------



## SweetCarolina

Could you add me please? will be testing August 14th. Thanks.


----------



## x-li-x

The only thing I did different was relax! No planning , tracking o, looking at fertile dates , etc, we just relaxed and dtd whenever we felt like it rather than when we thought we had to! I think it was the best approach for us! No Stress and it was more rather then forced :) x


----------



## stargazer01

* megN 
 CherylC3 
 23Sparkle *

:happydance:


----------



## stargazer01

*sara070102
my3twr
ms impatient
Foxycleopatra*

Good Luck Ladies!!!

:dust:


----------



## stargazer01

ukgirl23 said:


> congratulations 23sparkle..
> 
> I backed mine up with a digi so I could be sure..
> 
> [url=https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7704659738/][img]https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7263/7704659738_c8cf9e3d22.jpg[/url] 20120803_160052 (1) by Diamond449, on Flickr[/IMG]

Thanks for the updated tests!!! I'm so excited for you! :dance:
Spread around some of your baby dust to the rest of us. :)


----------



## ukgirl23

thank you :) I still cant believe it!! You don't want my baby dust it comes with tonsillitis :( xx


----------



## stargazer01

Ohhh nooo, hope you feel better soon!


----------



## 23Sparkle

Thanks so much! Congrats to all the BFP's!

I have irregular cycles so I didn't even know when I ovulate, I started using the cbfm but I ran out of sticks so I knew I was out only had 10 sticks and never got a peak, but I kept bd'ing, every other day or so, and relaxed decided to forget about making babies lol. I also had been losing weight i had lost 30 pounds with Advocare, I didnt have an excerise routine, and I was getting ready to do that, and get on a very strict diet coz I noticed I was growing lol but well I guess God had other plans, im still in shock, I feel like its a dream. Crazy. :) but super happy!


----------



## ukgirl23

thanks hun.. good luck to those who haven't tested yet xx


----------



## autigers55

Congrats to all those who have gotten bfp's! Sorry to those who got bfn's. :hugs:

8 bfp's already and its only Aug 3rd, lets hope that dust keeps spreading. :D


----------



## megN1117

Beautiful BFPs ladies!!!!


----------



## smurfy79

Tess2012 said:


> Wow! We are having a serious run of BFP's!!! Lets keep it going! Congrats to all the ladies who got theirs!
> 
> I had a very vivid dream last night that I had 2 pink lines too and when I woke up I was really excited....until I realised it was a dream and im only 3-4 DPO lol.... I think it's good luck either way.
> 
> :dust: for all of us still waiting!!!


oh my god i had the same dream last friday !!!

:dust:


----------



## Andrea214

smurfy79 said:


> Tess2012 said:
> 
> 
> Wow! We are having a serious run of BFP's!!! Lets keep it going! Congrats to all the ladies who got theirs!
> 
> I had a very vivid dream last night that I had 2 pink lines too and when I woke up I was really excited....until I realised it was a dream and im only 3-4 DPO lol.... I think it's good luck either way.
> 
> :dust: for all of us still waiting!!!
> 
> 
> oh my god i had the same dream last friday !!!
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...


I also had a very vivid dream that I went for my ultrasound and it was twins! Lol


----------



## CherylC3

Thanks ladies and congrats to all the BFPs so far hoping there is more to come. Xxx

I bd 2 days b4 o and the day of o so hoping for my third time lucky. X


----------



## Tess2012

Andrea214 said:


> smurfy79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tess2012 said:
> 
> 
> Wow! We are having a serious run of BFP's!!! Lets keep it going! Congrats to all the ladies who got theirs!
> 
> I had a very vivid dream last night that I had 2 pink lines too and when I woke up I was really excited....until I realised it was a dream and im only 3-4 DPO lol.... I think it's good luck either way.
> 
> :dust: for all of us still waiting!!!
> 
> 
> oh my god i had the same dream last friday !!!
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I also had a very vivid dream that I went for my ultrasound and it was twins! LolClick to expand...

I think the nature of our situation makes it pretty easy to have this type of dream, however, even after I woke up and was disapointed, I felt happy still... I really think it was goodluck :0)


----------



## Lionchild

I tested this morning. It wasn't positive, but I'm not going to say it was a BFN. I could see the faintest line if I tilted it. It could be an evap or it could be the beginning of something wonderful. I will test again tomorrow and see if it gets any darker. I have had no signs/symptoms of af. I had a quick wave of nausea this morning, but other than that, I'm feeling good. 

My af was due yesterday (pending I actually ovulated after a positive opk), but I'm only 
12dpo. I'm hoping it's just too early. I have a shorter luteal phase (11 days). 

This thread seems very lucky so far. Let's keep it going!!!! Fingers crossed!! Congrats to all those who got their BFP!!!!! And good luck next round to the others who weren't as lucky this time! Let it be your month this next cycle!!!!


----------



## ukgirl23

Lionchild said:


> I tested this morning. It wasn't positive, but I'm not going to say it was a BFN. I could see the faintest line if I tilted it. It could be an evap or it could be the beginning of something wonderful. I will test again tomorrow and see if it gets any darker. I have had no signs/symptoms of af. I had a quick wave of nausea this morning, but other than that, I'm feeling good.
> 
> My af was due yesterday (pending I actually ovulated after a positive opk), but I'm only
> 12dpo. I'm hoping it's just too early. I have a shorter luteal phase (11 days).
> 
> This thread seems very lucky so far. Let's keep it going!!!! Fingers crossed!! Congrats to all those who got their BFP!!!!! And good luck next round to the others who weren't as lucky this time! Let it be your month this next cycle!!!!


dont give up hope!! my BFP started as a faint line on a 10miu test 2 days ago, today I got a BFP on a digi.. I have my fingers crossed for you! good luck xxx


----------



## brittany12

hey ladies! I haven't been on here much since July started. I had a pretty tough time dealing with the fact that this month marks a year of ttc and nothing. I took clomid last cycle and it gave me a 39 day cycle that was brought on by bding. I was emotionally drained, but anyway I had a nice little break. DH and I had a great month of remembering what ttc was for and have had a relaxing cycle. I assume I ovualted on CD20 like usual so i'm about 5 dpo. I would like to wait until AF is late to test. So if you don't mind can you put me down to test on August 12th?

congrats to the bfps so far!


----------



## Lionchild

ukgirl23 said:


> Lionchild said:
> 
> 
> I tested this morning. It wasn't positive, but I'm not going to say it was a BFN. I could see the faintest line if I tilted it. It could be an evap or it could be the beginning of something wonderful. I will test again tomorrow and see if it gets any darker. I have had no signs/symptoms of af. I had a quick wave of nausea this morning, but other than that, I'm feeling good.
> 
> My af was due yesterday (pending I actually ovulated after a positive opk), but I'm only
> 12dpo. I'm hoping it's just too early. I have a shorter luteal phase (11 days).
> 
> This thread seems very lucky so far. Let's keep it going!!!! Fingers crossed!! Congrats to all those who got their BFP!!!!! And good luck next round to the others who weren't as lucky this time! Let it be your month this next cycle!!!!
> 
> 
> dont give up hope!! my BFP started as a faint line on a 10miu test 2 days ago, today I got a BFP on a digi.. I have my fingers crossed for you! good luck xxxClick to expand...


Thanks, ukgirl23!! Congrats on your BFP!!!! How exciting! How many dpo were you when you first tested? I don't have any 10miu tests (only 25), so maybe it's too early. Staying optimistic!


----------



## rooster100

brittany12 said:


> hey ladies! I haven't been on here much since July started. I had a pretty tough time dealing with the fact that this month marks a year of ttc and nothing. I took clomid last cycle and it gave me a 39 day cycle that was brought on by bding. I was emotionally drained, but anyway I had a nice little break. DH and I had a great month of remembering what ttc was for and have had a relaxing cycle. I assume I ovualted on CD20 like usual so i'm about 5 dpo. I would like to wait until AF is late to test. So if you don't mind can you put me down to test on August 12th?
> 
> congrats to the bfps so far!

Hi! I have also been TTC since July 2011, it's just awful. The disappointment of af hitting month after month.
We also had a nice few days together and I remembered how fun bd-ing can be. 
I'm hoping my doc will put me on clomid soon. But I have a feeling that even with that af will turn up again and again xx


----------



## ukgirl23

Lionchild said:


> ukgirl23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lionchild said:
> 
> 
> I tested this morning. It wasn't positive, but I'm not going to say it was a BFN. I could see the faintest line if I tilted it. It could be an evap or it could be the beginning of something wonderful. I will test again tomorrow and see if it gets any darker. I have had no signs/symptoms of af. I had a quick wave of nausea this morning, but other than that, I'm feeling good.
> 
> My af was due yesterday (pending I actually ovulated after a positive opk), but I'm only
> 12dpo. I'm hoping it's just too early. I have a shorter luteal phase (11 days).
> 
> This thread seems very lucky so far. Let's keep it going!!!! Fingers crossed!! Congrats to all those who got their BFP!!!!! And good luck next round to the others who weren't as lucky this time! Let it be your month this next cycle!!!!
> 
> 
> dont give up hope!! my BFP started as a faint line on a 10miu test 2 days ago, today I got a BFP on a digi.. I have my fingers crossed for you! good luck xxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks, ukgirl23!! Congrats on your BFP!!!! How exciting! How many dpo were you when you first tested? I don't have any 10miu tests (only 25), so maybe it's too early. Staying optimistic!Click to expand...


I'm not sure, I just forgot about trying this month so I didn't track ovulation, I have a feeling I ovulated very early though due to CM... which may be why I got my BFP already, it could still be too early for you yet, you said you have a faint line though which is great. on my 10miu test I had a very faint pink line it wouldn't have shown up on a 25 miu test but I waited 2 days and tried again and got it.. so maybe wait a few days and retest? xx


----------



## MomofBoys

9DPO today ladies and BFN :( but on a good note my Soy Isoflavones arrived today and im ordering my DCI :D


----------



## brittany12

rooster100 said:


> brittany12 said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies! I haven't been on here much since July started. I had a pretty tough time dealing with the fact that this month marks a year of ttc and nothing. I took clomid last cycle and it gave me a 39 day cycle that was brought on by bding. I was emotionally drained, but anyway I had a nice little break. DH and I had a great month of remembering what ttc was for and have had a relaxing cycle. I assume I ovualted on CD20 like usual so i'm about 5 dpo. I would like to wait until AF is late to test. So if you don't mind can you put me down to test on August 12th?
> 
> congrats to the bfps so far!
> 
> Hi! I have also been TTC since July 2011, it's just awful. The disappointment of af hitting month after month.
> We also had a nice few days together and I remembered how fun bd-ing can be.
> I'm hoping my doc will put me on clomid soon. But I have a feeling that even with that af will turn up again and again xxClick to expand...

yes i know its awful! I didn't like clomid it seems like the only thing it did for me was give me major hot flashes, delay ovulation, delay af, and make af weird with thick big clots and most of the blood wasn't even red it was brown and it only lasted 2 days. It was very light bleeding too.


----------



## v6pony

Just tested and it was a BFN. *Sigh*


----------



## adroplet

v6pony said:


> Just tested and it was a BFN. *Sigh*

so sorry.:hugs:


----------



## BabyKayKay

Buh. Light LIGHT pink spotting started three days ago. Its not consistent and just kind of comes and goes. Its weird. 

I am testing tomorrow for Shizngiggles. Breasts are sore, and I noticed veins IN my nipples...very strange. :S


----------



## Lionchild

brittany12 said:


> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brittany12 said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies! I haven't been on here much since July started. I had a pretty tough time dealing with the fact that this month marks a year of ttc and nothing. I took clomid last cycle and it gave me a 39 day cycle that was brought on by bding. I was emotionally drained, but anyway I had a nice little break. DH and I had a great month of remembering what ttc was for and have had a relaxing cycle. I assume I ovualted on CD20 like usual so i'm about 5 dpo. I would like to wait until AF is late to test. So if you don't mind can you put me down to test on August 12th?
> 
> congrats to the bfps so far!
> 
> Hi! I have also been TTC since July 2011, it's just awful. The disappointment of af hitting month after month.
> We also had a nice few days together and I remembered how fun bd-ing can be.
> I'm hoping my doc will put me on clomid soon. But I have a feeling that even with that af will turn up again and again xxClick to expand...
> 
> yes i know its awful! I didn't like clomid it seems like the only thing it did for me was give me major hot flashes, delay ovulation, delay af, and make af weird with thick big clots and most of the blood wasn't even red it was brown and it only lasted 2 days. It was very light bleeding too.Click to expand...


Hang in there!! It's so easy to give up hope. It hasn't been as long for me, but after five disappointing months ttc #1, I have so much admiration and empathy for all the women out there tic (especially those who have been at it for a while). I hope your BFP comes very VERY soon! You have us all for support in the meantime!


----------



## LornaMJ

Lionchild said:


> brittany12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brittany12 said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies! I haven't been on here much since July started. I had a pretty tough time dealing with the fact that this month marks a year of ttc and nothing. I took clomid last cycle and it gave me a 39 day cycle that was brought on by bding. I was emotionally drained, but anyway I had a nice little break. DH and I had a great month of remembering what ttc was for and have had a relaxing cycle. I assume I ovualted on CD20 like usual so i'm about 5 dpo. I would like to wait until AF is late to test. So if you don't mind can you put me down to test on August 12th?
> 
> congrats to the bfps so far!
> 
> Hi! I have also been TTC since July 2011, it's just awful. The disappointment of af hitting month after month.
> We also had a nice few days together and I remembered how fun bd-ing can be.
> I'm hoping my doc will put me on clomid soon. But I have a feeling that even with that af will turn up again and again xxClick to expand...
> 
> yes i know its awful! I didn't like clomid it seems like the only thing it did for me was give me major hot flashes, delay ovulation, delay af, and make af weird with thick big clots and most of the blood wasn't even red it was brown and it only lasted 2 days. It was very light bleeding too.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hang in there!! It's so easy to give up hope. It hasn't been as long for me, but after five disappointing months ttc #1, I have so much admiration and empathy for all the women out there tic (especially those who have been at it for a while). I hope your BFP comes very VERY soon! You have us all for support in the meantime!Click to expand...

Brittany - I know its easy to say but don't let it consume your life...my DH and I have been TTC for 9 years with only 2 BFP's both resulting in M/C however all I want is to grow old with him and a baby will be a bonus. I have seen so many couples split up or it make their lives miserable. What will be will be and I am sure you will get your BFP and sticky bean too just enjoy each other :hugs:


----------



## Rubyblu

Hiya

I am testing on 10th aug. Trying to be more relaxed this month. Fingers crossed...its my birthday month too!


----------



## rooster100

Lionchild said:


> brittany12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brittany12 said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies! I haven't been on here much since July started. I had a pretty tough time dealing with the fact that this month marks a year of ttc and nothing. I took clomid last cycle and it gave me a 39 day cycle that was brought on by bding. I was emotionally drained, but anyway I had a nice little break. DH and I had a great month of remembering what ttc was for and have had a relaxing cycle. I assume I ovualted on CD20 like usual so i'm about 5 dpo. I would like to wait until AF is late to test. So if you don't mind can you put me down to test on August 12th?
> 
> congrats to the bfps so far!
> 
> Hi! I have also been TTC since July 2011, it's just awful. The disappointment of af hitting month after month.
> We also had a nice few days together and I remembered how fun bd-ing can be.
> I'm hoping my doc will put me on clomid soon. But I have a feeling that even with that af will turn up again and again xxClick to expand...
> 
> yes i know its awful! I didn't like clomid it seems like the only thing it did for me was give me major hot flashes, delay ovulation, delay af, and make af weird with thick big clots and most of the blood wasn't even red it was brown and it only lasted 2 days. It was very light bleeding too.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hang in there!! It's so easy to give up hope. It hasn't been as long for me, but after five disappointing months ttc #1, I have so much admiration and empathy for all the women out there tic (especially those who have been at it for a while). I hope your BFP comes very VERY soon! You have us all for support in the meantime!Click to expand...

Thanks lion, I think even if you have been TTC a few months you can empathise with the long term tryers! It's a tough journey! Xx


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Congratulations to all who've gotten BFPs in the last few day!!

v6pony - If AF isn't here you're not out yet. How many DPO are you?


----------



## echo

I'm probably going to have to change my testing date, as I still haven't ovulated yet. Hopefully soon, I've got the pinching, but lacking the fertile cm (had a few patches). Its been a stressful and busy cycle so far, so I'm not sure this will be the month. If I can get some bd in tonight, I might still have a chance.


----------



## ms impatient

Mummy_2_One said:


> Congratulations to all who've gotten BFPs in the last few day!!
> 
> v6pony - If AF isn't here you're not out yet. How many DPO are you?

How can you tell??
I'm 6 days late for AF (29 day cycle) and OV'd about CD11. 
Yet BFN after BNF and absolutely no signs of AF turning up anytime soon. I don't know WHAT to think! :cry:


----------



## echo

ms impatient said:


> Mummy_2_One said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations to all who've gotten BFPs in the last few day!!
> 
> v6pony - If AF isn't here you're not out yet. How many DPO are you?
> 
> How can you tell??
> I'm 6 days late for AF (29 day cycle) and OV'd about CD11.
> Yet BFN after BNF and absolutely no signs of AF turning up anytime soon. I don't know WHAT to think! :cry:Click to expand...

Are you sure you o'd cd 11?


----------



## Mummy_2_One

ms impatient said:


> Mummy_2_One said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations to all who've gotten BFPs in the last few day!!
> 
> v6pony - If AF isn't here you're not out yet. How many DPO are you?
> 
> How can you tell??
> I'm 6 days late for AF (29 day cycle) and OV'd about CD11.
> Yet BFN after BNF and absolutely no signs of AF turning up anytime soon. I don't know WHAT to think! :cry:Click to expand...

Have you ever had a BFP on a home test before? Some women don't ever test positive at home, and some have reported being VERY late before getting a BFP on a home test.

I'd say though that regardless of BFNs on tests, the best pg symptom in the 2WW is the absence of AF!


----------



## iwanababybump

Hi everyone so I wasn't mean to be testing until the 9th which will be 3 days after the :witch: is due any way I tested yesterday as I think I have ocpsd (obsessive compulsive peein on stick disorder) after the 3 mins nothing came up wasn't to disappointed as I know it was too soon however 1.5hrs after I took he bin out and there was a faint line didn't wanna get hopes up as it was well after the time allowance.

I tested this morning again and guess what I got :bfp: I'm di excited by so nervous too as I'm just about 4 weeks very early


----------



## brittany12

Thanks ladies. I'm trying not to give up and not let it consume me all at the same time which is why I took the month of July off from ttc and bnb. I hope you ladies get your bfp too very soon!


----------



## XxFatMummaxX

Congrats Iwana!! Xxx


----------



## Blueskyrobin

Got the visit from the witch :cry::nope::growlmad::nope::cry:


----------



## v6pony

Mummy_2_One said:


> Congratulations to all who've gotten BFPs in the last few day!!
> 
> v6pony - If AF isn't here you're not out yet. How many DPO are you?

I know, just never really felt like this was my month. Yesterday I was 13 DPO.


----------



## mandaxx

garfie said:


> Welcome Mandaxx - good luck hun
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Thank you so much, it worked!!!!!!!!!!!! xxxx

:bfp::bfp:

:baby::baby::baby::baby:


----------



## mandaxx

I got it first time!!! Soooo lucky, thank God. Wishing you all the best luck girls. How do I make a timeline? xxxx


:baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby:

:bfp:


----------



## stargazer01

*iwanababybump
mandaxx*

Wow! 10 BFP's and it's only August 4!!! :wohoo:


----------



## stargazer01

*brittany12*

Good Luck!!! :)


----------



## stargazer01

Hi ladies! I will be going to the beach from Sunday (tomorrow) to Thursday, and will not be able to update the thread until I get back.

Good Luck! I hope to see many more BFP's when i get back! :thumbup:


----------



## MomofBoys

10DPO today and BFN :(


----------



## autigers55

Congrats to those who have gotten bfp's since yesterday!!
Sorry to those who got bfn's and/or AF! :hugs:


----------



## sjtttc

MomofBoys said:


> 10DPO today and BFN :(

Me Too!! Im 11dpo and BFN today! ....i am new to all this ....TTC #1 and this is my 1st cycle so i know id be lucky for it to happen first time... but cant help hoping! im CD25 today and think :witch: is due CD28 so will wait until then to test again i think..... 

It is early so dont give up hope..... GL and spreading the :dust: your way.xx


----------



## XxFatMummaxX

mandaxx said:


> I got it first time!!! Soooo lucky, thank God. Wishing you all the best luck girls. How do I make a timeline? xxxx
> 
> 
> :baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby:
> 
> :bfp:

Congrats hunni!! If you click on someone's ticker it'll take you to the website where you create it! You then copy and paste the bb code and paste it into your signature 
Xxx


----------



## XxFatMummaxX

stargazer01 said:


> Hi ladies! I will be going to the beach from Sunday (tomorrow) to Thursday, and will not be able to update the thread until I get back.
> 
> Good Luck! I hope to see many more BFP's when i get back! :thumbup:

Have a fantastic time sweetie!! You deserve a break coz you do such a great job here supporting and encouraging us!!
The rate this thread moves you'd better remember what page you left us at hahaha 
Xxxx


----------



## stargazer01

XxFatMummaxX said:


> stargazer01 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I will be going to the beach from Sunday (tomorrow) to Thursday, and will not be able to update the thread until I get back.
> 
> Good Luck! I hope to see many more BFP's when i get back! :thumbup:
> 
> Have a fantastic time sweetie!! You deserve a break coz you do such a great job here supporting and encouraging us!!
> The rate this thread moves you'd better remember what page you left us at hahaha
> XxxxClick to expand...

Thank you! 
And great idea on remembering the page where I left...I think I will write it down and leave it by the computer. That will save me so much time instead of paging back through all the new posts! :)


----------



## ms impatient

Pretty sure, EWCM (lots) and lower right abdo cramping.... Also no BD really in the last ten days as I've been so exhausted.


----------



## ms impatient

echo said:


> ms impatient said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mummy_2_One said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations to all who've gotten BFPs in the last few day!!
> 
> v6pony - If AF isn't here you're not out yet. How many DPO are you?
> 
> How can you tell??
> I'm 6 days late for AF (29 day cycle) and OV'd about CD11.
> Yet BFN after BNF and absolutely no signs of AF turning up anytime soon. I don't know WHAT to think! :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Are you sure you o'd cd 11?Click to expand...

Pretty sure, EWCM (lots) and lower right abdo cramping.... Also no BD really in the last ten days as I've been so exhausted.


----------



## ms impatient

Mummy_2_One said:


> ms impatient said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mummy_2_One said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations to all who've gotten BFPs in the last few day!!
> 
> v6pony - If AF isn't here you're not out yet. How many DPO are you?
> 
> How can you tell??
> I'm 6 days late for AF (29 day cycle) and OV'd about CD11.
> Yet BFN after BNF and absolutely no signs of AF turning up anytime soon. I don't know WHAT to think! :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Have you ever had a BFP on a home test before? Some women don't ever test positive at home, and some have reported being VERY late before getting a BFP on a home test.
> 
> I'd say though that regardless of BFNs on tests, the best pg symptom in the 2WW is the absence of AF!Click to expand...


Once, but I was about 10 weeks already... and it was unplanned so this is all kinda new to me :-(

That makes me so hopeful though as still no signs!


----------



## Mummy_2_One

CM is the best way to track O, so EWCM around the time you thought is great. O day should also be your last day of slippery CM (so when that's the only way you're checking, you won't know till the next day that you've Od the day before).

I'd hang in there. Maybe see your doctor for a blood test?


----------



## LornaMJ

Mummy_2_One said:


> CM is the best way to track O, so EWCM around the time you thought is great. O day should also be your last day of slippery CM (so when that's the only way you're checking, you won't know till the next day that you've Od the day before).
> 
> I'd hang in there. Maybe see your doctor for a blood test?

Mummy do you use the Billings Method as that charts your CM as you describe it. My last pregnancy (which I MC) was due to using the billings after 6 years of TTC after my last MC. Its amazing what you cab tell by your CM :thumbup:


----------



## Karynmski

I'm in! I should be testing on the 15th but usually, I know before! Fingers crossed!


----------



## adroplet

stargazer01 said:


> Hi ladies! I will be going to the beach from Sunday (tomorrow) to Thursday, and will not be able to update the thread until I get back.
> 
> Good Luck! I hope to see many more BFP's when i get back! :thumbup:

Have a great time and relax.:flower:


----------



## LeahMSta

Enjoy your holiday Stargazer!!! I hope you have a fun and relaxing time!


----------



## Mummy_2_One

LornaMJ said:


> Mummy_2_One said:
> 
> 
> CM is the best way to track O, so EWCM around the time you thought is great. O day should also be your last day of slippery CM (so when that's the only way you're checking, you won't know till the next day that you've Od the day before).
> 
> I'd hang in there. Maybe see your doctor for a blood test?
> 
> Mummy do you use the Billings Method as that charts your CM as you describe it. My last pregnancy (which I MC) was due to using the billings after 6 years of TTC after my last MC. Its amazing what you cab tell by your CM :thumbup:Click to expand...

Hi Lorna,

I do and I don't, because I don't actually chart but I just am aware each month of ovulation because of changes in CM. I also get pain prior to and on the day of O to confirm what I already thought was happening with CM.

We tried for 9 months unsuccessfully before I learnt about it and then conceived my DD the first month using the Billings Method. Since TTC #2 we've had 4 cycles trying (not including a month off after my first MC) and fell pregnant twice out of 4. This is month 5 and I'm praying for 3rd time lucky. It's amazing!


----------



## Crazyfor3

Congrats to all the BFPs!! 
I think I O'd on Thursday (2 days ago) The DH and I BD Wed, Thursday, and Friday.... 

FINGERS CROSSED!!


----------



## LornaMJ

Mummy_2_One said:


> LornaMJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mummy_2_One said:
> 
> 
> CM is the best way to track O, so EWCM around the time you thought is great. O day should also be your last day of slippery CM (so when that's the only way you're checking, you won't know till the next day that you've Od the day before).
> 
> I'd hang in there. Maybe see your doctor for a blood test?
> 
> Mummy do you use the Billings Method as that charts your CM as you describe it. My last pregnancy (which I MC) was due to using the billings after 6 years of TTC after my last MC. Its amazing what you cab tell by your CM :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Lorna,
> 
> I do and I don't, because I don't actually chart but I just am aware each month of ovulation because of changes in CM. I also get pain prior to and on the day of O to confirm what I already thought was happening with CM.
> 
> We tried for 9 months unsuccessfully before I learnt about it and then conceived my DD the first month using the Billings Method. Since TTC #2 we've had 4 cycles trying (not including a month off after my first MC) and fell pregnant twice out of 4. This is month 5 and I'm praying for 3rd time lucky. It's amazing!Click to expand...

Well I let it be third time lucky for us both and I am sure it will be sooner than later!! It is amazing how much you learn about your body and now I am more aware of when I O, I also get right sided pain and my CM is more slippery. Fx'd for a BFP soon and baby dust :dust:


----------



## XxFatMummaxX

FX'd for everyone testing today 
Xxxx


----------



## Pammy31

I oved today I think...

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/cycle-1342587600z2z10z34z19.png


----------



## MomofBoys

11DPO and tested with a FRER and BFN :( pretty sure im out this cycle cause i had BFP by this time with all my other pregnancies :( ....I keep thinking i see a faint line but honestly i think my eyes are playing tricks on me or its an evap...either way bummer :(


----------



## Happy_mama

eek! i thought i was 3dpo but last night i had cramping on my right side and got a super dark opk! got another dark one this morning and a fainter one this pm. do i count tomorrow as 1dpo or today? af due 18th/19th of aug i reckon now. going to test the 15th. 16th is my birthday so would love a birthday bfp :) really surprised i have ovulated as had no ewcm, just really watery x


----------



## GalvanBaby

Well, I didn't make it to test day. AF showed today and with a painful vengeance. I haven't had one this painful in years. :cry:


----------



## SarahLou372

GalvanBaby I am sorry to hear your news... :hugs:

I will be testing tomorrow at 18DPO (As I didn't have my slight spotting till 11 and 12DPO) Im nervous.. Im scared to get another :bfn: :cry:


----------



## GalvanBaby

Thanks Sarah.

Good luck tomorrow!!!! :hugs:


----------



## v6pony

Officially out. AF showed this morning. 

Ordered some OPK's to try for my first cycle and they should be here next week.


----------



## adroplet

GalvanBaby & V6Pony

Sorry to hear that.... AF showed up today for me too. good news is we are all on the same cds :hugs: and lots of :dust:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Hey Ladies, hope its not too late for me to join. Am going to be testing August 18. This is my first cycle TTC so am pretty nervous. This thread seems like it is very lucky though, congrats to all those who have gotten their :bfp: and :dust: to everyone else waiting to test!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Now, please put me down for August 29th. That will be my mom's birthday!! 

I doubt it will result in a BFP because I think I will O after I leave to visit family without OH. We are going to try to get in as much BD before I leave to try just in case.


----------



## Tess2012

So sorry to all the ladies that the :witch: got. 

Today is 6DPO for me, and I'm noticing something I've never felt before, the sides of my breasts near my armpits, feel bruised. almost like ive been doing pushups or something, (definitely NOT what happened lol) I was just wondering if this is what breast tenderness feels like in early pregnancy? I NEVER get sore boobs. Not with OV or AF. 

What do tender boobs feel like for you ladies in early preg?


----------



## Pammy31

Tess2012 said:


> So sorry to all the ladies that the :witch: got.
> 
> Today is 6DPO for me, and I'm noticing something I've never felt before, the sides of my breasts near my armpits, feel bruised. almost like ive been doing pushups or something, (definitely NOT what happened lol) I was just wondering if this is what breast tenderness feels like in early pregnancy? I NEVER get sore boobs. Not with OV or AF.
> 
> What do tender boobs feel like for you ladies in early preg?

Hi, I got the tender sides of breasts during my tww last month so it can mean ov or pg... waiting is the fun part....

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/cycle-1342587600z2z10z34z19.png

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, mrsmoomoo, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## Wantabump3

Can I join too? I'm not sure when I am going to test but I am due for af August 30. Fertile week starts the 11th. I hope I get my bfp this month. Good luck and baby dust to you all!!


----------



## Happy_mama

Too early for symptoms (only 1 or 2dpo!) but this morning my nose is stuffed up and I've been sneezing tons. Last night I felt the same and had to use my asthma inhaler. My eyes feel itchy too like hayfever. Skin has been itchy all morning in random places.

Far too early but I want to record everything just in case


----------



## Happy_mama

Well apart from sneezing my head off all day and feeling roasting I've got a really upset stomach. I'm probably just coming down with something!


----------



## JandK

I would like to join you...did my IUI yesterday. Testing on Aug 24 hopefully..,


----------



## chig

Good luck to all the new comers! 

Congrats to all the BFPs!!!

Sorry to those who AF got. :hugs:

AFM, according to my temps, I thought I had ovulated on Friday as my temps were starting to rise on Sat and Sun. But, this morning I had a temp drop...so I am not sure what is going on. :shrug: I got a little bit of the EWCM on Friday, but I had tons of watery CM on Saturday and we BD'ed twice that day! And then no CM on Sunday or today so far. Not sure what to think. We have been BDing every other day this cycle, so I hope we catch it....I guess since FF hasn't been able to detect ovulation yet, we will continue to BD every other day through the end of this week, just incase I ovulate late this cycle.


----------



## echo

:coffee:

Still no O.....CD24.


----------



## autigers55

Sorry to those who got AF! :hugs:


----------



## Karynmski

Tess2012 said:


> So sorry to all the ladies that the :witch: got.
> 
> Today is 6DPO for me, and I'm noticing something I've never felt before, the sides of my breasts near my armpits, feel bruised. almost like ive been doing pushups or something, (definitely NOT what happened lol) I was just wondering if this is what breast tenderness feels like in early pregnancy? I NEVER get sore boobs. Not with OV or AF.
> 
> What do tender boobs feel like for you ladies in early preg?

With my earlier pregnancies, sore boobs were always the dead giveaway. It was almost to the point that putting a bra on was painful. Id say its a good sign for you. Especially if its never happened before!


----------



## MomofBoys

Im out :( The :witch: showed up and it was two days early :wacko: , 

On to the next cycle, It was only our first try so im ok with it. Im going to be on a Omega 3, and Soy Isoflavones next cycle. Im also going to chart and use OPKS again


----------



## tay_913

I don't think I'm going to get a BFP this month. DH broke his ankle July 26th so we haven't BD even once since my last AF. I'm seeing a Dr on Wednesday to look into checking my tubes so I can it's a good thing there's no chance I would be pregnant so I can get the procedure done. Maybe September will be lucky (it's my birthday month).


----------



## adroplet

JandK said:


> I would like to join you...did my IUI yesterday. Testing on Aug 24 hopefully..,

JandK, welcome back!!! i've been wondering about you girls.
good luck and :dust:


----------



## Jessesgirl

BFN :( on to another IUI


----------



## ms impatient

More BFN's here, but I went to the doc today as 9 days late now and I'm going for bloods in the morning to try to figure out what's going on.
Full blood screen including preggy test and iron counts. 

*fingers crossed*


----------



## LornaMJ

ms impatient said:


> More BFN's here, but I went to the doc today as 9 days late now and I'm going for bloods in the morning to try to figure out what's going on.
> Full blood screen including preggy test and iron counts.
> 
> *fingers crossed*

Fx'd for you and plenty of baby dust:dust: Let us know how you get on as will be great to see a BFP at last on here xx


----------



## Pammy31

cant wait to find out....


----------



## Happy_mama

Still got a stuffy nose but no sign of a cold. My boobs don't hurt much (unusual) but my nipples do feel sore, like they are bruised and have electric shocks going through them (unusual) still got the pulled muscle feeling in my pubic bone area. Praying for some cramps!


----------



## 28329

Af is 1 day late. I got a bfn yesterday! 16 dpo.... Af needs to hurry up so I get on with another cycle!


----------



## Mummy_2_One

28329 said:


> Af is 1 day late. I got a bfn yesterday! 16 dpo.... Af needs to hurry up so I get on with another cycle!

It gets a bit like that doesn't it. If it's not a BFP this month then "hurry up AF, you're wasting my time!!"

Hoping it's just a late positive for you! Have you had a BFP before / earlier than 1 day late before?


----------



## 28329

My bfp's have always come before af was due. So I'm 100% sure I'm not pregnant. A natural, sticky bfp is nigh on impossible for us. We're ttc with male factor problems.


----------



## Mof2012

Here we go again...should be testing around August 25. Good luck to everyone!!!! :)


----------



## chig

I hope it is a late BFP for you 28329!


I finally had my temp go up again, but FF still can't detect when ovulation was as you can see on my chart. DH and I didn't get to BD yesterday as we were both so tired, but we got to BD this morning. According to FF, we only BD'ed twice during my fertile and OV window...Here's to waiting now...:coffee:

:dust:


----------



## 28329

Chig, your egg can hang around for 24-48 hours after ovulation so get an extra bd in today and tomorrow. Fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## chig

28329 said:


> Chig, your egg can hang around for 24-48 hours after ovulation so get an extra bd in today and tomorrow. Fingers crossed for you!!

I am sure DH won't mind! You give me hope...I thought I was too late when I saw that spike this morning.

Good luck everyone! Bring on those BFPs!


----------



## SarahLou372

19DPO evening HTP. Spotting didn't occur until 11 and 12 DPO. 
 



Attached Files:







untitled.jpg
File size: 5.9 KB
Views: 22


----------



## Tess2012

I really feel out this month. 8 DPO and not a single symptom... not a solid un imagined one anyways, just feel blah... :(


----------



## 28329

I see a line sarah!! How long did it take to come up?


----------



## SarahLou372

28329 said:


> I see a line sarah!! How long did it take to come up?

Well what I do is do the test and leave it and time it for how long the box says then go back to it, took the image straight after the 5 min time period. Can you really??? Can you mark out where you can see the line please if possible? Only Im not sure I can see anything but my eyes are not very good at all. Here's original :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







img016.jpg
File size: 5 KB
Views: 28


----------



## elt1013

Sorry sarah...I dont see anything there. You arent out until AF though. When is AF due?


----------



## Mummy_2_One

I'm out. Good luck to those still to test, and thank you Stargazer for this thread.


----------



## Happy_mama

4dpo and still incredibly dry itchy skin. Couldn't shave my legs today it was that bad. Still got a niggly pulled muscle feeling down in my pubic bone and what I can only describe as electric shock type pains in my nipples. Boobs aren't sore like they usually are after ov. Had 2 cramps yesterday, hoping for some more today x


----------



## LornaMJ

ms impatient said:


> More BFN's here, but I went to the doc today as 9 days late now and I'm going for bloods in the morning to try to figure out what's going on.
> Full blood screen including preggy test and iron counts.
> 
> *fingers crossed*

Wondering how you got on at the docs? Also see you are a fellow kiwi, where about in NZ do you live?


----------



## chasingbfp

I had a chemical pregnancy last month and am already in my tww again! I will be testing on the 20th of this month.


----------



## 28329

I'm out. The witch came. On to cycle #14.


----------



## Tesa

Hi - can you put me down for the 22th please? fx for everyone this month and congrats to those who already have their BFP! H&H 9 months to you all x


----------



## Missbx

Af due today most of the time it starts in the morning and I get bad bellyach!! But still a no show only have slight cramps on and off since 6-7dpo! Tested yesterday I thort I saw the faintest line but the OH says he can't see anything! :wacko:


----------



## chig

28329 said:


> I'm out. The witch came. On to cycle #14.

Boooooooo to the witch.....I was really hoping you would get a late BFP.:hugs:


----------



## brittany12

AF got me 3-4 days early! I had a 29 day cycle which i haven't had since like december.


----------



## MrsGruffalo

AF is due today. :bfn: this morning... Been feeling sick on and off for the last few days, and had pinching pains in my tummy... so the waiting game really begins...


----------



## Tess2012

I POAS yesterday at 8 DPO and thought i saw aline if i squinted JUST right.. lol so i left the thing and went to work. Wheni came home i peeked at it again, now I know you cant trust it cause it was liKE 10 hrs later.... but have a look at it and let me know what you think. Is this an evap? Ive never had oen so it kind fo has me reeling a little bit.

In this picture it looks like it has no colour, but IRL there is pink on the bottom and top of the line... I POAS again this morning and it was stark white so probably just an evap...?

I know it's still really early to be testing so I'm trying not to get to worked up...

Thanks!
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 16


----------



## elt1013

Tess2012 said:


> I POAS yesterday at 8 DPO and thought i saw aline if i squinted JUST right.. lol so i left the thing and went to work. Wheni came home i peeked at it again, now I know you cant trust it cause it was liKE 10 hrs later.... but have a look at it and let me know what you think. Is this an evap? Ive never had oen so it kind fo has me reeling a little bit.
> 
> In this picture it looks like it has no colour, but IRL there is pink on the bottom and top of the line... I POAS again this morning and it was stark white so probably just an evap...?
> 
> I know it's still really early to be testing so I'm trying not to get to worked up...
> 
> Thanks!

eek...dont want to get your hopes up but I see a line, just not sure if it is an evap. I know there have been quite a few girls that have gotten their bfp when reading a test after the time limit, and then it turned into a clear bfp a couple days later. It is still early tho, so it could be the start....


----------



## Tess2012

elt1013 said:


> Tess2012 said:
> 
> 
> I POAS yesterday at 8 DPO and thought i saw aline if i squinted JUST right.. lol so i left the thing and went to work. Wheni came home i peeked at it again, now I know you cant trust it cause it was liKE 10 hrs later.... but have a look at it and let me know what you think. Is this an evap? Ive never had oen so it kind fo has me reeling a little bit.
> 
> In this picture it looks like it has no colour, but IRL there is pink on the bottom and top of the line... I POAS again this morning and it was stark white so probably just an evap...?
> 
> I know it's still really early to be testing so I'm trying not to get to worked up...
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> eek...dont want to get your hopes up but I see a line, just not sure if it is an evap. I know there have been quite a few girls that have gotten their bfp when reading a test after the time limit, and then it turned into a clear bfp a couple days later. It is still early tho, so it could be the start....Click to expand...


Is it true that evaps dont have colour? Cause there was colour on this line, jsut not all the way through it... eeek im freaking out a little!

And again my test thsi morning was stark white, so thats another reason I think it might be an evap... this is brutal! lol gonna be a rough couple days till I know whats what. ](*,)

ETA: It was an FRER I used... if that makes a difference?


----------



## nanaah10

I am trying to be hopeful.. I am 10 DPO and I have tested since 7DPO, driving my husband nuts. We have been trying for three months.. This month I had cramps only for like 10 minutes last Saturday, but nipples hurt (not boobs) and some discharge came out of my right one.. FREAKED ME out. Idk what to think really!? I am just getting more discouraged by the day :(.. anywho, I am an August Tester.. period is due Monday the 13th.. fingers crossed.. and GOOD LUCK TO YOU ALL, can't wait to hear all the great news from you guys!! xoxoxo.


----------



## nanaah10

nanaah10 said:


> I am trying to be hopeful.. I am 10 DPO and I have tested since 7DPO, driving my husband nuts. We have been trying for three months.. This month I had cramps only for like 10 minutes last Saturday, but nipples hurt (not boobs) and some discharge came out of my right one.. FREAKED ME out. Idk what to think really!? I am just getting more discouraged by the day :(.. anywho, I am an August Tester.. period is due Monday the 13th.. fingers crossed.. and GOOD LUCK TO YOU ALL, can't wait to hear all the great news from you guys!! xoxoxo.

So I guess put me down for the August 13th! eeeek


----------



## autigers55

Sorry to those who got AF. :hugs:

Tess - The pic you posted looked more like an indention and I couldnt see any color(not saying there isnt some). I would just retest tomorrow and see what it looks like. GL!!

AFM - 9dpo and bfn(there was an indention on the test tho but no color). I know it is probably still too early, but I just had to test because my boobs were killing me. :(


----------



## elt1013

Tess2012 said:


> elt1013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tess2012 said:
> 
> 
> I POAS yesterday at 8 DPO and thought i saw aline if i squinted JUST right.. lol so i left the thing and went to work. Wheni came home i peeked at it again, now I know you cant trust it cause it was liKE 10 hrs later.... but have a look at it and let me know what you think. Is this an evap? Ive never had oen so it kind fo has me reeling a little bit.
> 
> In this picture it looks like it has no colour, but IRL there is pink on the bottom and top of the line... I POAS again this morning and it was stark white so probably just an evap...?
> 
> I know it's still really early to be testing so I'm trying not to get to worked up...
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> eek...dont want to get your hopes up but I see a line, just not sure if it is an evap. I know there have been quite a few girls that have gotten their bfp when reading a test after the time limit, and then it turned into a clear bfp a couple days later. It is still early tho, so it could be the start....Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it true that evaps dont have colour? Cause there was colour on this line, jsut not all the way through it... eeek im freaking out a little!
> 
> And again my test thsi morning was stark white, so thats another reason I think it might be an evap... this is brutal! lol gonna be a rough couple days till I know whats what. ](*,)
> 
> ETA: It was an FRER I used... if that makes a difference?Click to expand...

I have never actually had an evap but from what I hear, they have no color. And you are right, it is going to be a rough couple days for you...fx that line turns a perfect pretty shade of pink for you!


----------



## Missbx

Im out i think Af just arrived :(


----------



## Happy_mama

end of 4dpo, more cramps, more constantly niggling, more cm, nipples still sore and skin still itchy.

crossing my fingers... had all these with my 2 boys x


----------



## Tess2012

Missbx said:


> Im out i think Af just arrived :(

:hugs:


----------



## chig

Good luck to those that are in the two week wait period. I know how impatient you can get. I am getting so impatient just trying to figure out when I ovulated and if I dtd enough and at the right time...who knows how I am going to get through the rest of the two weeks...

I am currently on CD19, so I am thinking I already ovulated, but even FF can't detect it yet. Check out my chart below...

I can't seem to relax.......help!


----------



## 28329

Chig, you're 2dpo. Ff will give you crosshairs tomorrow. Not long for confirmation :)
I hope you've caught the eggy this cycle.


----------



## XxFatMummaxX

Flaming thing keeps unsubscribing me!! Might have something or nothing to do with my fat sausage fingers and my iPhone with a mind of its own!! Flaming gadgets!!

How is everyone??!!
Xxxx


----------



## Pammy31

I'm good... and you? 4dpo today ladies!! fun fun fun!


https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10766;467/st/20120718/o/19/l/34/dt/12/k/a91a/ttc.png


https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/testing-1345611600z4z24z2z20.png

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, mrsmoomoo, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## klstar

So here is my daily stats lol. If any of u were on the late July early Aug testers thread u probably know my story.
Aug. 04-05 had spotting and went to er for passing clots I was scared.
ER doc said just normal reg. Period but I had no cramps and usually af lasts 7-9 days. Had small amounts of HCG in blood dr. Said nope and refused to do pelvic.
All symptoms have increased especially blue veins in bbs, and nausea has begun. Oh af was 4 days late btw.temps are still up.
Playing with my stethoscope last night, I'm a cna, I carefully listened to my heart rate then placed it on lower pelvis. We could hear rapid ticking and swooshing. Not gurgling like my intestines. 
Today, bad constipation, blurry vision, bbs ever so sore and blue, pelvis hard, and a huge increase of watery white cm.
Any advice


----------



## echo

klstar said:


> So here is my daily stats lol. If any of u were on the late July early Aug testers thread u probably know my story.
> Aug. 04-05 had spotting and went to er for passing clots I was scared.
> ER doc said just normal reg. Period but I had no cramps and usually af lasts 7-9 days. Had small amounts of HCG in blood dr. Said nope and refused to do pelvic.
> All symptoms have increased especially blue veins in bbs, and nausea has begun. Oh af was 4 days late btw.temps are still up.
> Playing with my stethoscope last night, I'm a cna, I carefully listened to my heart rate then placed it on lower pelvis. We could hear rapid ticking and swooshing. Not gurgling like my intestines.
> Today, bad constipation, blurry vision, bbs ever so sore and blue, pelvis hard, and a huge increase of watery white cm.
> Any advice

Go for a second opinion!


----------



## klstar

Yeah, I'll be back in st. Louis next week hoping to get blood work done and a pelvic exam by a doctor and not a clinic bc all they do in st. Louis clinics are urine tests. I took urine test yesterday BFN. I couldn't sleep the night before and was up all night peeing. Only could hold bladder for under 2 hours before taking test. Before going to ER digi test said pregnant


----------



## Rubyblu

Got my first ever BFP on 7th aug

Still in shock!!

Please add me on. Good luck everyone!!


----------



## 28329

Yay. Congratulations!!


----------



## echo

Congrats Ruby!

:Hugs: 28329 and the other victims of the :witch:

afm: I give up. I have no idea when I am going to o and I'm tired of waiting. I'll let you know if I move into September.


----------



## JandK

I am 4dpiui...nothing to do but wait and cheer others on....Yeah klstar


----------



## JandK

Rubyblu said:


> Got my first ever BFP on 7th aug
> 
> Still in shock!!
> 
> Please add me on. Good luck everyone!!

Congratulations...I love strawberry shortcake..cool pic


----------



## chig

Good luck klstar!! All signals point to a positive pregnancy!!

Congratulations Ruby on your BFP! H&H 9 months to you!:baby:


----------



## MrsGruffalo

AF was due yesterday... no sign yet, and another :bfn: this morning on a CB Digital... I hate the waiting!


----------



## autigers55

Congrats Ruby!!

Sorry to those who got AF. :hugs:

AFM - I know I was put down to test on the 11th, but I caved and tested already at 10dpo. It was a bfn. I know I'm not out, but I just dont think this was my cycle. :(


----------



## Happy_mama

5dpo and having really bad cramps today x


----------



## ariel81

Hi Everyone! This is my 2nd month TTC but really my 1st taking it seriously (by that I mean obsessively). I have regular 28-day cycles so just used a period-tracker app with BD on most of my fertile days. 

If I ovulated on day 14, today is 10dpo. 

I tried Dollarama tests yesterday and today and both BFN :dohh: but it's still early. 

This waiting business is SO HARD. I thought I felt symptoms last week but right now I feel totally normal. :wacko: 

AF is due on Tuesday the 14th so I guess I'll know for sure by then. I'm happy to have found this message board as none of my friends are trying and I have no one to talk to about it (it being my new obsession)!


----------



## mandaxx

MrsGruffalo said:


> AF was due yesterday... no sign yet, and another :bfn: this morning on a CB Digital... I hate the waiting!

Hey hun, try a First Response, I got a positive with it last week but only got a postive with CB Digital today.
Good luck and baby dust xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## chig

I am 5dpo today too! But I feel terrible today. I think I am getting a fever. :( I had to leave work early. I feel dizzy when I stand up, my back really hurts, and the one moment I'm cold and the next I'm hot... I am just really achy.


----------



## mandaxx

I just realised that if all goes well with this pregnancy, I'll be 12 weeks on my babies 1st birthday, 20 weeks on my daughters 7th birthday, and due on my first wedding anniversary :)


----------



## MrsGruffalo

3 hours after I posted, AF has just shown up. No anniversary :bfp: for me :(


----------



## mandaxx

SarahLou372 said:


> 28329 said:
> 
> 
> I see a line sarah!! How long did it take to come up?
> 
> Well what I do is do the test and leave it and time it for how long the box says then go back to it, took the image straight after the 5 min time period. Can you really??? Can you mark out where you can see the line please if possible? Only Im not sure I can see anything but my eyes are not very good at all. Here's original :shrug:Click to expand...

Hun, I think I can see a faint line! xx


----------



## Lionchild

Hi All,

I'm on vacation and have been away from the computer, so I haven't updated. My AF showed up Saturday night. It was the heaviest one I have ever had. I started taking b6 on cd1. I'm hoping it will help me O earlier this month, and I have a doctor's appt on the 20th.

Anyway, congrats to all those who got BFP!!! This has been a really lucky thread. To all those still in the waiting game, best of luck to you! I really hope this is your month!! For those who got BFN, let's work on making some May 2013 babies!!!


----------



## Parabellum

AF came on the 2nd. Put me down again for the 30th plx:D Gl ladies and congrats to the happy mums:D


----------



## Pammy31

Due the 20th for AF I hope the 21st that there will be no sign... My first yr aniversary with my partner is the day of my AF.... stay away :witch: 


https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10766;467/st/20120718/o/19/l/34/dt/12/k/a91a/ttc.png


https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/testing-1345611600z4z24z2z20.png

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, mrsmoomoo, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## Lulalala

I'll join! Long time lurker, first time poster. TTCing since Jan '12. First month that I have some serious hope! Put me down for the 10th! (I know that's tomorrow... But I would love to boost the stats for this month)!!!!!!! Baby dust to all!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LeahMSta

Lulalala said:


> I'll join! Long time lurker, first time poster. TTCing since Jan '12. First month that I have some serious hope! Put me down for the 10th! (I know that's tomorrow... But I would love to boost the stats for this month)!!!!!!! Baby dust to all!!!!!!!!!

Welcome out of the woodwork Lulalala! :dust: buckets of dust to you! Can't wait to hear the great news!


----------



## LornaMJ

LeahMSta said:


> Lulalala said:
> 
> 
> I'll join! Long time lurker, first time poster. TTCing since Jan '12. First month that I have some serious hope! Put me down for the 10th! (I know that's tomorrow... But I would love to boost the stats for this month)!!!!!!! Baby dust to all!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Welcome out of the woodwork Lulalala! :dust: buckets of dust to you! Can't wait to hear the great news!Click to expand...

Good luck Lulalala, be good to see more BFP's :dust:


----------



## Lulalala

Count me in for a BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am 13dpo and now 2 days overdue for AF... Had a light but unmistakable pink line this morning!!!!!!!!!!! Here's hoping August is the lucky month for everyone else too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elt1013

Any news yet Tess?


----------



## elt1013

Congrats to the BFPs and GL to everyone else waiting to test or ov!!! Sorry to those :witch: got.


----------



## Wowmrswilson1

AF got me this morning so next time


----------



## chig

Lulalala said:


> Count me in for a BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am 13dpo and now 2 days overdue for AF... Had a light but unmistakable pink line this morning!!!!!!!!!!! Here's hoping August is the lucky month for everyone else too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Congrats !!!!! :happydance:


----------



## mandaxx

Lulalala said:


> Count me in for a BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am 13dpo and now 2 days overdue for AF... Had a light but unmistakable pink line this morning!!!!!!!!!!! Here's hoping August is the lucky month for everyone else too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Well done hunni delighted for you! :baby::baby::baby::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## twotogo

Lulalala said:


> Count me in for a BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am 13dpo and now 2 days overdue for AF... Had a light but unmistakable pink line this morning!!!!!!!!!!! Here's hoping August is the lucky month for everyone else too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Congrats!!! :happydance:


----------



## Medzi

Af got me.


----------



## Tess2012

elt1013 said:


> Any news yet Tess?

I took 2 more tests the following day and both BFN's. ( one was a FRER and one was a +/- CBE) So I am pretty sure that what we saw was an Evap... i am seriosly never testing early again.

I know I'm only 11DPO but I feel out. I've had not one symptom... I know technically, I could still be waiting to implant today or tomorrow even... but I feel blue...It probably has a lot with DH being in Texas for 2 months...

Perspective right?? 

THanks for asking hun! :hugs:


----------



## autigers55

Congrats Lulalala!

Sorry to those who got AF. :hugs:

Tess- Sorry your getting bfn's. I am in the same boat you are in. I'm 11dpo and gotten only bfn's. I do have sore boobs but that is about it. So Fx'd we just implanted late.


----------



## echo

Okay, so....I changed my FF setting to FAM (hope its accurate) and it gave me crosshairs (yay), so new test date is 22nd. 

Congrats to the new BFP's!


----------



## ariel81

Tess2012 said:


> elt1013 said:
> 
> 
> Any news yet Tess?
> 
> I took 2 more tests the following day and both BFN's. ( one was a FRER and one was a +/- CBE) So I am pretty sure that what we saw was an Evap... i am seriosly never testing early again.
> 
> I know I'm only 11DPO but I feel out. I've had not one symptom... I know technically, I could still be waiting to implant today or tomorrow even... but I feel blue...It probably has a lot with DH being in Texas for 2 months...
> 
> Perspective right??
> 
> THanks for asking hun! :hugs:Click to expand...

I'm 11dpo with no symptoms and a BFN for the past three days but not out (and neither are you!) until the :witch: comes!


----------



## elt1013

Tess2012 said:


> elt1013 said:
> 
> 
> Any news yet Tess?
> 
> I took 2 more tests the following day and both BFN's. ( one was a FRER and one was a +/- CBE) So I am pretty sure that what we saw was an Evap... i am seriosly never testing early again.
> 
> I know I'm only 11DPO but I feel out. I've had not one symptom... I know technically, I could still be waiting to implant today or tomorrow even... but I feel blue...It probably has a lot with DH being in Texas for 2 months...
> 
> Perspective right??
> 
> THanks for asking hun! :hugs:Click to expand...

Aww...thats sucks! I was really rooting for you. It does really hurt seeing all those BFNs. Well, hoping that it is just going to be a late BFP for you...and if not this month, baby dust for next!!


----------



## elt1013

echo said:


> Okay, so....I changed my FF setting to FAM (hope its accurate) and it gave me crosshairs (yay), so new test date is 22nd.
> 
> Congrats to the new BFP's!

That is what I had to do this month aswell. My temp shift was pretty obvious, so I am not sure why it didn't pick it up until I changed it??? but anyhow, I knew I ov'd without FF confirmation and now I have my crosshairs so it doesn't matter. Good Luck!!


----------



## Tess2012

elt1013 said:


> Tess2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elt1013 said:
> 
> 
> Any news yet Tess?
> 
> I took 2 more tests the following day and both BFN's. ( one was a FRER and one was a +/- CBE) So I am pretty sure that what we saw was an Evap... i am seriosly never testing early again.
> 
> I know I'm only 11DPO but I feel out. I've had not one symptom... I know technically, I could still be waiting to implant today or tomorrow even... but I feel blue...It probably has a lot with DH being in Texas for 2 months...
> 
> Perspective right??
> 
> THanks for asking hun! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Aww...thats sucks! I was really rooting for you. It does really hurt seeing all those BFNs. Well, hoping that it is just going to be a late BFP for you...and if not this month, baby dust for next!!Click to expand...

Thanks girl! WE cant try again until Oct... DH is out of town for 8 weeks... :(


----------



## Wowmrswilson1

I'm with you we will not be able to try again until Octber as well.


----------



## Tess2012

Wowmrswilson1 said:


> I'm with you we will not be able to try again until Octber as well.

:hugs:


----------



## Clarkeyness

Im 7 dpiui..on progesterone supps and only have sensitive nipples. Anyone else have side effects with progesterone supps?


----------



## Becyboo__x

I might not be testing when i thought as my temps look to say
i Ov'ed CD9 but thats pretty early i usually do CD11 or 12.. but i guess
every cycle could change.. i wasn't going to use opk's this cycle but i had
1 left so used that on CD8 and got a negative but i found another in my draw
and did that on CD10 and got a + :shrug: so it confused me as i had ewcm
on CD9 and CD10 ... so i got crosshairs and FF said O is CD9 with my huge dip
:shrug: which i always get for O .. so if thats right i would be due tomorrow
but if its the usual later date i should be due wednesday :shrug: 

I haven't be temping either everyday i did through AF and then until 3 days after
O to get my crosshairs and iv just started again to see what my temps are doing
wish i still tempt everyday :dohh:


----------



## echo

Becyboo__x said:


> I might not be testing when i thought as my temps look to say
> i Ov'ed CD9 but thats pretty early i usually do CD11 or 12.. but i guess
> every cycle could change.. i wasn't going to use opk's this cycle but i had
> 1 left so used that on CD8 and got a negative but i found another in my draw
> and did that on CD10 and got a + :shrug: so it confused me as i had ewcm
> on CD9 and CD10 ... so i got crosshairs and FF said O is CD9 with my huge dip
> :shrug: which i always get for O .. so if thats right i would be due tomorrow
> but if its the usual later date i should be due wednesday :shrug:
> 
> I haven't be temping either everyday i did through AF and then until 3 days after
> O to get my crosshairs and iv just started again to see what my temps are doing
> wish i still tempt everyday :dohh:

Good luck!


----------



## Becyboo__x

After my confusion and moaning
i did a test out the blue this afternoon
and got my :bfp:

its true the less you think about it and don't plan it happens
never thought that would work but me and OH tried and tried
for 10 cycles and 1 cycle of not really trying we only BD twice and
it happened!! over the moon


----------



## echo

Congrats Becyboo!


----------



## stargazer01

Whew! I just finished updating the thread, and I am happy to see 3 more bfp's! If I missed any new testers or bfp's, please let me know! I tried to be thorough but may have missed something.

Sorry to the ladies that have been visited by the :witch:

Good Luck to the rest of our August testers! 

:dust:


----------



## stargazer01

*karynmski
SarahLou372
Mrs. Eddie
GalvanBaby
Wantabump
JandK
mof2012
chasingbfp
Tesa
Nanaah10
Rubyblu
ariel81
Parabellum
Pammy31
Lulalala*

Good Luck Testing!!!

:dust:


----------



## stargazer01

* Rubyblu 
 Lulalala 
 Becyboo__x *

:wohoo: :dance: :wohoo:


----------



## Mof2012

That's great news!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Mof2012

Lol I'm still getting used to posting on this site...congratulations was for beckyboo and all the other bfps so far this month!!


----------



## danielle1984

stargazer01 said:


> * Rubyblu
> Lulalala
> Becyboo__x *
> 
> :wohoo: :dance: :wohoo:

Congrats ladies!! Happy & healthy 9 months


----------



## Parabellum

Hey star, Can u please cross me off for the 6th? I had my AF on the 2nd (came early). As you have me down twise My lucky month, i have two tries


----------



## chig

Congrats Becy!!!! I know what you mean about not trying and getting BFP. I may have to try that next cycle if I don't get my bfp this time around. The wait is really a torture. 

Welcome back stargazer!!! I hope you had a good time off!!


----------



## autigers55

Congrats Becyboo!!

AFM - BFN again and can tell AF is on her way. :(


----------



## DollyMix2012

Hey :flower:

Please can I join you all? 
I will be testing around the 15th, if I can wait that long :blush: lol xxx


----------



## Karynmski

I'm weak and tested early. Bfn :( No surprise because I've had no symptoms at all and could tell right away it wasn't my month. Fingers crossed for September. Congrats to everyone who got their BFP's !!!!! Hoping for healthy, sticky beans for al!!


----------



## Andrea214

Morning ladies. I'm 12 Dpo today and almost certainly had implantation bleeding on Friday and yesterday. I say this because I have a long cycle 32 days and 17 LP. When I normally spot it's thick dry and dark brown, this was the complete opposite, dark pink slippery and only there when I wiped (I've been a neurotic loo paper checker!) 
So having been desperate to POAS since O day I've managed to wait 12 days and got a :bfn: not surprising as I'm not due on for another 5 days. What I don't understand is, if implantation has taken place, why doesn't a test show up positive? 
It was a first response test but it says it is 99% affective from the first day of missed period, it doesn't say anywhere on the box or the paperwork how sensitive the test is...
I know im not out until the :witch: comes but would like some answers, I hope you can help :dust: to all


----------



## garfie

Hey Ladies

Just checking in - nothing new to report, cycles are still screwy (3rd cycle after DNC) :cry:

Congrats to all the ladies with BFPS:happydance::happydance:

Sorry to hear about the ladies with BFNS :cry:

Andrea - Have you stopped bleeding yet hun? - it may just have been to early to test:hugs:

::dust::dust::dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Becyboo__x

chig said:


> Congrats Becy!!!! I know what you mean about not trying and getting BFP. I may have to try that next cycle if I don't get my bfp this time around. The wait is really a torture.
> 
> Welcome back stargazer!!! I hope you had a good time off!!

I wasn't 100% about it as i thought but if you don't try as much
surly that would make it less of a chance but i got proven wrong :)
it was having a few cycles of not trying as much and if nothing happened
i would of been going to doctors for the next step as it would of been
a year fo trying 

i hope it happens for you! FX'ed and lots of :dust:


----------



## sara070102

Andrea214 said:


> Morning ladies. I'm 12 Dpo today and almost certainly had implantation bleeding on Friday and yesterday. I say this because I have a long cycle 32 days and 17 LP. When I normally spot it's thick dry and dark brown, this was the complete opposite, dark pink slippery and only there when I wiped (I've been a neurotic loo paper checker!)
> So having been desperate to POAS since O day I've managed to wait 12 days and got a :bfn: not surprising as I'm not due on for another 5 days. What I don't understand is, if implantation has taken place, why doesn't a test show up positive?
> It was a first response test but it says it is 99% affective from the first day of missed period, it doesn't say anywhere on the box or the paperwork how sensitive the test is...
> I know im not out until the :witch: comes but would like some answers, I hope you can help :dust: to all

I've read that it can take 48 hrs for hcg to be detected in blood after implantation and then another 48 hrs to be detectable in urine. So I'd say just give it s bit more time. I've searched high and low to find how the levels frers detect and they don't publish it. I've heard ppl say it can.detect anything 6 or higher..and some say 10 or higher.


----------



## Crazyfor3

Congrats to all the BFPs!!!!!!

Hugs to those AF caught :(

I am so impatient waiting for my BFP! I think it will happen this month... I have had brown old blood all day when I wipe (sorry TMI). I am 9dpo and hoping this is implantation bleeding??

Anyway I did POAS this morning on account that I am ADDICTED!! BFN but hopeful... 
I looked it up and it can take 2-4 days for a BFP after IB
Thanks for all the support ladies.


----------



## chig

Good luck crazyfor3!!! I am feeling hopeful too this cycle. Today is cd8 for me and I have been having creamy cm, which I normally don't usually have around this time. I didn't get any implantation bleeding, but I am hopeful!!

I am looking forward to testing. I hope that the witch doesn't show!


----------



## echo

So, go ahead and move me the the 22nd! First my crosshairs were moved a day, then yesterday they were taken away, and today they are back in the original spot. In research mode, the crosshairs never moved. I think sleeping in an air conditioned room has really affected my temps, though. This am I woke up and I was cold, so not surprised my temp was 96.17, so I turned off AC and went back to sleep. 3 hours later, temp was 97.11 (should only go up about .3 or .4). Big difference! So we'll see what happens.


----------



## chig

I am on cd9 and am still having creamy cm, but today it had a little bit of a brown tinge to it. I wonder if it was implantation bleeding. My temp also dropped a little bit too today! I am trying to stay positive but not keep my hopes up so high for disappointment.


----------



## autigers55

I'm out the :witch: showed this morning, which was a day late. :growlmad:


----------



## ariel81

:witch:

Disappointed but had a feeling it wasn't my month. I bought some ovulation test strips for next month. 

Congrats to everyone who had a BFP! :flower:


----------



## echo

Sorry ladies!
:hugs:


----------



## mrsmaymay

Hope its not too late to join? :/ 

I think i am 10dpo... 

Apart from the bfn's all's looking good so far, just hope it was too early to test and that im not out yet!

Good luck all xx


----------



## sequeena

Hey girls I'm back. Wondering if there's a September testing thread yet. I'm not sure what date I'll be testing though.


----------



## River54

I'd like to join. Love seeing all the BFPs on the first page!!

I'm currently 8dpo, and my official test day is August 19th, but I am poas crazy....

wish there was a way to know instantaneously the progression.


----------



## rooster100

I'm a day late for af, I was a day late ovulating though! Feel like af is coming :(
Congrats to all the bfps! 
Sorry to all my af buddies :hugs: x


----------



## stargazer01

*DollyMix2012
mrsmaymay
River54*

Good Luck!!!

:dust:


----------



## stargazer01

sequeena said:


> Hey girls I'm back. Wondering if there's a September testing thread yet. I'm not sure what date I'll be testing though.

Hi sequeena, I hope everything is ok.
I will be starting a September thread in a few days. :)


----------



## tay_913

Hi girls!

I am for sure out this month due to DH breaking his ankle and we haven't BD since AF. I also found out that the HSG test I need to have done will not be covered by insurance and it is $4000 so I have cancelled that:cry:. I am looking into getting more information about IUI since that is cheaper and maybe go that route once. As for now we're taking a break from thinking about everything regarding getting pregnant. I've decided that I will be the best aunt I can be to my niece and nephews and upcoming niece or nephew.

I wish you all best of luck in getting your :bfp: and lots of :dust:.


----------



## sequeena

stargazer01 said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls I'm back. Wondering if there's a September testing thread yet. I'm not sure what date I'll be testing though.
> 
> Hi sequeena, I hope everything is ok.
> I will be starting a September thread in a few days. :)Click to expand...

I'll be on the lookout :thumbup:
I'm fine, started bleeding so that's that really. Will be using OPKs this month, had no lucking a BBT. I have a spare thermometer of Thomas's but it doesn't have 2 numbers after the decimal, just one.


----------



## LeahMSta

:wave: Welcome back Sequeena!

:hugs: Tay_913, I am so sorry that your test is not covered by insurance. Try to remember to enjoy your time away from TTC. I hope you hear good news about IUI!

Only 6 more days til testing here. We do our best to not symptom spot around here but that doesn't make the wait any shorter. :coffee: Hopefully by this time next week I will have a big pretty BFP to report!


----------



## Crazyfor3

Sorry to all those caught by the witch :(

I need some help! Yesterday it looked like I was on cycle day 9 according to FF. I had brown stuff (sorry TMI) and a slight dip in my temp. Then today my temp went up a little, and I had brown stuff only this morning. FF moved my O date back, and said my period would start Wed! 

I went from thinking I had implantation bleeding to thinking I am starting my period?? By my calculations I should start on Thurs or Fri. 

Anyone think I implanted late? OR is the witch flying slowly in?

:( ??


----------



## sequeena

Hi Leah!

Crazy do you usually spot before af?


----------



## Crazyfor3

I do sometimes... but usually the day before, and then I start full on the next day. I had the brown stuff yesterday, and now nothing...

:wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## chig

Leah, your chart is looking good. Hopefully, your temps stay high and doesn't drop! We may be testing around the same time! Good luck to you!

Crazyfor3, I am not sure what to think. If the spotting has stopped, then it might be implantation bleeding especially since you had a dip in temp too. I also had a temp dip on CD9 with a tinge of brown to my CM then a rise in temp on CD10(today) and back to white CM. Stay positive! Good luck!


----------



## Andrea214

Crazy I'm exactly the same I get brown spotting 2 days before AF then come on really painful and last Friday Saturday and Sunday I have mild spotting and due in 2 days. So did the implantation occur late or is AF playing mind games?
If you get any answers let me know. Spraying anti-watch spray all around!!!


----------



## SpotlessMind

I know I'm a little late, but put me on for August 20th please! I want to be a part of this group, seems a lot of you are getting your :bfp: :)


----------



## AMMCAS1114

Hello Girls!!! I was on the July testing thread also!!! Can someone please add me down for August 23rd. That's the day AF is supposed to arrive. I am really going to try and not test early. Today I am 4 dpo, I feel ok, tired, had sever insomnia last night, boobs are sore but always are after I O, and my stomache is very flighty, I am not sure what that is about... almost nauseous, but not quite. It's definitely different... Probably my nerves!!! GOOD LUCK TO ALL.


----------



## inGodstime

:bfp: for me today! I am still in shock.

I went for my 1st appt with an infertility specialist today, and as he is doing the ultrasound to check my uterus/ovaries, he tells me I am 10 weeks pregnant!! I thought he was playing a cruel joke on me... but no, I am pregnant :) I left the office after I saw my little peanut bouncing on the ultrasound screen and promptly took 4 HPTs (all :bfp:).

Don't give up hope ladies; it really does happen when you least expect it!

Love and baby dust to you all!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Unfortunately I'm out, AF got me. On to the next cycle!


----------



## River54

Congrats inGodstime! That must have been very surprising to hear!!

:hugs: Mrs. Eddie


----------



## sequeena

Perhaps it was implantation then crazy! 

Congrats on the bfp :) 

Sorry about af :hugs:


----------



## danielle1984

inGodstime said:


> :bfp: for me today! I am still in shock.
> 
> I went for my 1st appt with an infertility specialist today, and as he is doing the ultrasound to check my uterus/ovaries, he tells me I am 10 weeks pregnant!! I thought he was playing a cruel joke on me... but no, I am pregnant :) I left the office after I saw my little peanut bouncing on the ultrasound screen and promptly took 4 HPTs (all :bfp:).
> 
> Don't give up hope ladies; it really does happen when you least expect it!
> 
> Love and baby dust to you all!

Congrats!!!:happydance:


----------



## PureMum

Hiya!
Today I am about 4 dpo and I have no symptoms except leg cramp for 2 days. My AF is due on August 23rd. Will not test till one day late after my AF dues.


----------



## LeahMSta

Thanks Chig. That was super sweet of you to notice. Your chart looks awfully pretty too. :flower:

inGodstime, That is an amazing story. Congrats on your happy little bean and I hope the next 9 months and beyond are full of health and joy for both of you!


----------



## BayBeeEm

Congrats to all of the new BFP. Please put me down for testing on August 26th. Barely August, but August nonetheless!


----------



## stargazer01

stargazer01 said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls I'm back. Wondering if there's a September testing thread yet. I'm not sure what date I'll be testing though.
> 
> Hi sequeena, I hope everything is ok.
> I will be starting a September thread in a few days. :)Click to expand...

Good Luck! I hope you get your bfp!!!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Congrats on the BFP inGodstime!


----------



## Lionchild

inGodstime said:


> :bfp: for me today! I am still in shock.
> 
> I went for my 1st appt with an infertility specialist today, and as he is doing the ultrasound to check my uterus/ovaries, he tells me I am 10 weeks pregnant!! I thought he was playing a cruel joke on me... but no, I am pregnant :) I left the office after I saw my little peanut bouncing on the ultrasound screen and promptly took 4 HPTs (all :bfp:).
> 
> Don't give up hope ladies; it really does happen when you least expect it!
> 
> Love and baby dust to you all!

Wow!!! That is awesome!!!! Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Crazyfor3

Well girls the spotting (brown stuff) is back today! WTH? Its not a lot, but still makes me think the witch is rounding the corner :(

Yesterday my temp was 97.71 and today 98.11 ?? Wish I could post my chart- how do you do that?

Good luck girls, congrats to the BFP and sorry about the witch :(


----------



## adroplet

Crazyfor3 said:


> Well girls the spotting (brown stuff) is back today! WTH? Its not a lot, but still makes me think the witch is rounding the corner :(
> 
> Yesterday my temp was 97.71 and today 98.11 ?? Wish I could post my chart- how do you do that?
> 
> Good luck girls, congrats to the BFP and sorry about the witch :(

I'd love to see your chart!
If you're charting with FF......click on Sharing, goto Get Code, you would copy the BBCode then paste it on your signature here.


----------



## Crazyfor3

Its not working :(


----------



## fionar

I'm in probably for tomorrow (12dpo) - failing that, it'll be Monday (back from Ragnar, a 200-mile relay race which'll take all weekend). So... let's say tomorrow because I know myself and my patience.


----------



## Crazyfor3

THANK YOU adroplet!!! 

Maybe some of you experienced ladies can tell me what you see... Is the witch on her way?


----------



## adroplet

Crazyfor3 said:


> Its not working :(

i think your chart looks great...hopefully spotting stops and the temps remain steady or higher. Possibly implantation bleeding?? good luck n:dust:


----------



## Crazyfor3

We'll see what happens tomorrow...


----------



## Powell130

Hey ladies! I just read this whole thread and would love to join you all! I am due (according to FF) for AF on the 28th so I will test then if I don't see her or any signs that she's coming. I do have a handful of cheapies so I may cave and test early if I have any symptoms. I'm going to try to wait tho! I am starting 3DPO (its 12:23am) I really need to go to sleep so I can wait up and temp to confirm O, but I'm pretty sure it happened lol

anywho, can I join?

Congrats to all :bfp: and lots of :dust:


----------



## elt1013

Powell130 said:


> Hey ladies! I just read this whole thread and would love to join you all! I am due (according to FF) for AF on the 28th so I will test then if I don't see her or any signs that she's coming. I do have a handful of cheapies so I may cave and test early if I have any symptoms. I'm going to try to wait tho! I am starting 3DPO (its 12:23am) I really need to go to sleep so I can wait up and temp to confirm O, but I'm pretty sure it happened lol
> 
> anywho, can I join?
> 
> Congrats to all :bfp: and lots of :dust:

The more the merrier...Good Luck!!


----------



## garfie

Good luck ladies - still stalking:winkwink:

Congrats to our new and unexpected BFP - inGodstime a happy and healthy pregnancy to you:happydance::happydance:

AFM - Made it to CD20 1 day later than last month - who knows I may get to POAS after all.:happydance:

How awesome to get a BFP this month (b/day Fri 17 & anniver wed 22) but just to know my body is getting back to normal will do for now:happydance:

:dust::dust::dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## PureMum

Lionchild said:


> inGodstime said:
> 
> 
> :bfp: for me today! I am still in shock.
> 
> I went for my 1st appt with an infertility specialist today, and as he is doing the ultrasound to check my uterus/ovaries, he tells me I am 10 weeks pregnant!! I thought he was playing a cruel joke on me... but no, I am pregnant :) I left the office after I saw my little peanut bouncing on the ultrasound screen and promptly took 4 HPTs (all :bfp:).
> 
> Don't give up hope ladies; it really does happen when you least expect it!
> 
> Love and baby dust to you all!
> 
> Wow!!! That is awesome!!!! Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:Click to expand...

WoW! Congratulations!!! :)


----------



## chig

Congrats to inGodstime!! That is probably the best news to receive!!!

Welcome to newcomers! 

:dust: to everyone!!!


----------



## Happy_mama

got my bfp yesterday at 10dpo

only symptom ive got is feeling roasting!


----------



## garfie

Congrats happy-mama :happydance::happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Happy_mama

garfie said:


> Congrats happy-mama :happydance::happydance:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

thank you lovely x


----------



## 28329

Woo hoo. Congratulations!!


----------



## elt1013

Congrats to the bfps!! Huge temp dip for me this a.m. so I am afraid AF will be here soon. Fxd for the rest of you waiting to test!!


----------



## Powell130

Well now Idk what's going on. Temp dropped again this morning. Was hoping for it to throw up crosshairs today with a higher temp (only needed 97.2 or above) but it was back down to 96.8. I really thought I had O'd because I felt some pulling and twinges the other day after what looked like a +OPK the day before. I am actually feeling some twinges on the right side right now. I suppose I'll take another OPK in a little bit just to see if anything looks interesting. I took OPKs for like a day and a half past when I got my last really dark one and they started lightening up. 

Chart stalkers welcome!


----------



## danielle1984

Happy_mama said:


> got my bfp yesterday at 10dpo
> 
> only symptom ive got is feeling roasting!

Congrats!! :happydance:


----------



## chig

Congrats happy_mama!!!!

Powell - I looked at your charts and could it be possible that you just ovulated later? How long are your cycles usually?


----------



## River54

Congrats Happy_mama!! 

afm, 10dpo bfn. Yesterday afternoon and now today I am light headed and dizzy sometimes. Dunno what is happening.
Taking b complex vits this cycle to help with the early spotting, and so far no spotting yet this cycle :)


----------



## angie79

hi girls can i join :flower:

planning on testing 26th at 12dpo :thumbup:

xxx


----------



## rooster100

Got a bfp! Cycle number 14! Yeah! Please let this one stuck! Digi showed 2-3 weeks! X


----------



## elt1013

rooster100 said:


> Got a bfp! Cycle number 14! Yeah! Please let this one stuck! Digi showed 2-3 weeks! X

That's awesome...and gives me hope. Congrats!! Stick beanie, stick!!!!


----------



## Soccergurl3

Put me down for August 11th Please I got me :bfp:


----------



## Powell130

chig said:


> Congrats happy_mama!!!!
> 
> Powell - I looked at your charts and could it be possible that you just ovulated later? How long are your cycles usually?

When do you think I have, or do you think I have yet? lol I am so confused with this cycle. They're normally 33/35 days. Last one being 34. I don't normally O tho, but I do get after O boob soreness


----------



## Powell130

rooster100 said:


> Got a bfp! Cycle number 14! Yeah! Please let this one stuck! Digi showed 2-3 weeks! X

CONGRATS hun!! Lots of :dust: your way! FX'd for a sticky bean and a H&H 9!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Wow, lots of good news today, congrats to everyone with a BFP!


----------



## sara070102

Look at all these BFP's coming out!!! Congrats to all of you!!!


----------



## ilysilly

I'll be testing on 8/18. 11 dpo, how far along I was when I got my bfp with DD, she'll also be 11 weeks old that day!


----------



## ilysilly

Congratulations to everyone who has gotten their BFP! Especially to those of you who have been ttc for a while.


----------



## rooster100

Thanks girls, it seem strange people congratulating me for a bfp rather then the other way around! It's exciting but scary! X


----------



## rquanborough

Not sure on when to test yet or even if it's worth testing. Due to work situation I haven't been able to temp so not sure on OD but was CD18 last cycle with a 30 day cycle. CD30 would be this weekend. Any suggestions as to when I should test? I have cheap early response tests. Working nights for the next two days as well which I am really not looking forward to as feeling crappy.


----------



## stargazer01

*SpotlessMind
AMMCAS1114
PureMom
BayBeeEm
fionar
powell130
angie79
ilysilly*

Good Luck!!!
:dust:


----------



## stargazer01

* InGodstime 
 Happy_Mama 
 rooster100 
 Soccergurl3 *

:happydance:
So happy for you ladies! :)


----------



## rooster100

Thanks stargazer! Come join us! X


----------



## Powell130

stargazer01 said:


> *SpotlessMind
> AMMCAS1114
> PureMom
> BayBeeEm
> fionar
> powell130
> angie79
> ilysilly*
> 
> Good Luck!!!
> :dust:

Thank you!


----------



## chig

Powell130 said:


> chig said:
> 
> 
> Congrats happy_mama!!!!
> 
> Powell - I looked at your charts and could it be possible that you just ovulated later? How long are your cycles usually?
> 
> When do you think I have, or do you think I have yet? lol I am so confused with this cycle. They're normally 33/35 days. Last one being 34. I don't normally O tho, but I do get after O boob sorenessClick to expand...

Well, it is hard to say for sure since the temps are fluctuating often. If I had to guess based on your temps, I would say around CD19 or CD20. The only thing is that it doesn't align with your CM or your OPK tests. I think tomorrow's temp might add more to this mystery! Have you talked to your doctor about helping you to make sure you ovulate?


----------



## Powell130

I know, I hope tomorrow's temp helps a little more than todays. 

I haven't spoken to my doc about this because I've just realized in the last mayb 5 months that I barely O


----------



## autigers55

Congrats to all the bfps!!

Since I will be a september tester now, I wanted to wish everyone good luck!!


----------



## 28329

Chig, your chart looks amazing!! When are you testing?


----------



## LornaMJ

Almost there for me now! Cannot believe though I am here again waiting for either AF of a BFP. I do feel AF is on her way, the cramps and CM have intensified today and the BB's started to hurt today which is usual two days running up to when I am due. Will keep you all posted either way and will jump on Sept thread there after.

28329 - I am hoping you are good luck for me as you proved back in May :thumbup: No pressure lol


----------



## stargazer01

Thanks rooster100! I can't wait to join you, and will keep trying! :)


----------



## rooster100

I tried royal jelly, vit b this cycle. I also made sure I organsmed after each time in :sperm: the contractions help to take the spermies up! X


----------



## stargazer01

I heard that about orgasim after. I think I just may try that tonight. It doesn't hurt to get a few more bd in! I think O day is today, but I'm not sure. I've had a more relaxed cycle with no ovulation tests, or anything else but have been checking cm. We will see on the 29th if it worked for me!

Congrats again rooster! :) :)


----------



## jesgurl99

I ovulated yesterday, im pretty sure haha, and if i dont get my period the 23 im going to try on the 30th, so im barely making the august testing.


----------



## stargazer01

Welcome *jesgurl99*!

Good Luck testing. I am also testing late on this thread. :)


----------



## Powell130

rooster100 said:


> I tried royal jelly, vit b this cycle. I also made sure I organsmed after each time in :sperm: the contractions help to take the spermies up! X

this is my second cycle using royal jelly. I have the pill. Which do you use?


----------



## Katrina18

Hello everyone! I am new here and would like to join the August testing please. This is my second month TTC and I will be testing on the 27th if I don't get AF (i'm trying not to get my hopes up too much, so will be waiting until I'm at least one day late..).

I did have a question though, if anyone has had something familiar.. Last month about 4 days before I got AF, I started having really bad cramping and kept feeling like I was going to get it at anytime (kind of wetness where it feels like you got it, but when you go to check there is nothing..sorry TMI :blush:). I have not had anything like this before. Has anyone else experienced this while TTC? I went off of BCP in March and didn't know if my body is still trying to adjust. I just thought it was weird to happen while i'm TTC.

Thanks for any and all help! I'm happy to be here and looking forward to all of us getting a BFP!


----------



## chig

28329- I was planning on testing today, but instead decided to wait until tomorrow morning. I was going to see if my temp stayed high tomorrow morning, then it would be a better indication. I just found out my best friend is pregnant with her second. It would be so great to be pregnant together! I am praying I get my bfp tomorrow. I am so nervous to test. :dohh:


----------



## Powell130

Good luck tomorrow!! FX'd for high temps. For me too, still trying to confirm O, which I thought happened Sunday but apparently not lol


----------



## LeahMSta

FX for you Chig! I hope you get your BFP and can share this pregnancy with your BFF. Barrels of baby dust are being sent your way!


----------



## stargazer01

Here is a link to the September thread for anyone interested! :)

*September Thread*


----------



## BayBeeEm

Katrina18 said:


> Hello everyone! I am new here and would like to join the August testing please. This is my second month TTC and I will be testing on the 27th if I don't get AF (i'm trying not to get my hopes up too much, so will be waiting until I'm at least one day late..).
> 
> I did have a question though, if anyone has had something familiar.. Last month about 4 days before I got AF, I started having really bad cramping and kept feeling like I was going to get it at anytime (kind of wetness where it feels like you got it, but when you go to check there is nothing..sorry TMI :blush:). I have not had anything like this before. Has anyone else experienced this while TTC? I went off of BCP in March and didn't know if my body is still trying to adjust. I just thought it was weird to happen while i'm TTC.
> 
> Thanks for any and all help! I'm happy to be here and looking forward to all of us getting a BFP!

Wow, in reading your post it was like I was reading my story. I too am on my 2nd month. Last month I had amazing (in terrible way of course) cramps approximately 3 or 4 days before AF. This is unsual for me given that I rarely have cramps, let alone ones that rock my world as these did. That said, I'm not sure that it has anything to do with BCP, I don't use them. Anyway, looks like we will be testing on the same day as well. I am due for AF on the 27th. Good luck to you!


----------



## Want2bemomma

I would also like to be added to the August thread. AF is due Aug. 22, so I might test a couple of days before or maybe just wait to see if :witch: arrives. I will keep you guys posted.


----------



## rooster100

Powell130 said:


> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> I tried royal jelly, vit b this cycle. I also made sure I organsmed after each time in :sperm: the contractions help to take the spermies up! X
> 
> this is my second cycle using royal jelly. I have the pill. Which do you use?Click to expand...

I use the pill form too! Hope it works for you x


----------



## Wantabump3

Wow! It looks like from the list on the first page, that there's a lot of BFPs already this month. Maybe August is our lucky month!! Good luck everyone!:dust:


----------



## LornaMJ

Well I'm out:witch: has arrived :cry: onto the September thread for me!! Gutted but first full cycle since D&C, good luck to the rest of you xx


----------



## chig

At 12dpo, I got my :bfp: :wohoo: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:

I am praying that this is my forever baby.

I didn't have any real symptoms. I was gassy a couple of days, but thought nothing of it, I had the creamy CM during my LP, and my boobs were starting to get sore. No nausea or tiredness or dizziness or anything like that...

Good luck ladies!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







Pregnant-08162012.jpg
File size: 46.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## garfie

Congrats Chig :happydance::happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Powell130

chig said:


> At 12dpo, I got my :bfp: :wohoo: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:
> 
> I am praying that this is my forever baby.
> 
> I didn't have any real symptoms. I was gassy a couple of days, but thought nothing of it, I had the creamy CM during my LP, and my boobs were starting to get sore. No nausea or tiredness or dizziness or anything like that...
> 
> Good luck ladies!!!!!

Congrats hun!! I knew your chart was looking beautiful!


----------



## echo

Congrats to all the new BFP's!


----------



## Mof2012

Congratulations chig! All the best for a happy and healthy 9 months!! :)


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Huge congrats Chig, wishing you a h&h nine months!

I am also moving over to the September thread as well. Wishing you ladies lots of good luck and hopefully many more :bfp:!


----------



## LeahMSta

chig said:


> At 12dpo, I got my :bfp: :wohoo: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:
> 
> I am praying that this is my forever baby.
> 
> I didn't have any real symptoms. I was gassy a couple of days, but thought nothing of it, I had the creamy CM during my LP, and my boobs were starting to get sore. No nausea or tiredness or dizziness or anything like that...
> 
> Good luck ladies!!!!!

:dance: Yay Chig!!! Congrats! I wish you a joyous and problem free 9 months and beyond. I hope you and your new little one get to live happily ever after. :hugs:


----------



## autigers55

Congrats Chig!!


----------



## angie79

yayyyy cig - congrats hun :happydance:

sorry to the girls who got af :nope:

xxx


----------



## Katrina18

BayBeeEm said:


> Katrina18 said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone! I am new here and would like to join the August testing please. This is my second month TTC and I will be testing on the 27th if I don't get AF (i'm trying not to get my hopes up too much, so will be waiting until I'm at least one day late..).
> 
> I did have a question though, if anyone has had something familiar.. Last month about 4 days before I got AF, I started having really bad cramping and kept feeling like I was going to get it at anytime (kind of wetness where it feels like you got it, but when you go to check there is nothing..sorry TMI :blush:). I have not had anything like this before. Has anyone else experienced this while TTC? I went off of BCP in March and didn't know if my body is still trying to adjust. I just thought it was weird to happen while i'm TTC.
> 
> Thanks for any and all help! I'm happy to be here and looking forward to all of us getting a BFP!
> 
> Wow, in reading your post it was like I was reading my story. I too am on my 2nd month. Last month I had amazing (in terrible way of course) cramps approximately 3 or 4 days before AF. This is unsual for me given that I rarely have cramps, let alone ones that rock my world as these did. That said, I'm not sure that it has anything to do with BCP, I don't use them. Anyway, looks like we will be testing on the same day as well. I am due for AF on the 27th. Good luck to you!Click to expand...


Thank you so much for your reply! I didn't think it had to do with the BCP either as I have had nothing like that since I went off of them. I agree, these made me want to just stay in bed, they were so bad. It was just so unexpected, but good to know that I am not alone! Good luck to you as well! Hope to hear good news for us both!


----------



## chig

THANK YOU ladies!!!! Good luck to all of you! I hope that the BFPs continue! :)


----------



## momofadane

How Exciting Chig!! Congrats! Hope there will be many more BFPs to come!!


----------



## momofadane

Its it too late to be added to the list for 08/21/12??


----------



## stargazer01

*Katrina18
Want2bemomma
momofadane*

Welcome ladies!! I wish you all much luck in getting your bfp's! :thumbup:


----------



## stargazer01

* chig *

Congrats hun!!! Soooo happy for you!!! :dance:


----------



## momofadane

stargazer01 said:


> *Katrina18
> Want2bemomma
> momofadane*
> 
> Welcome ladies!! I wish you all much luck in getting your bfp's! :thumbup:

Thank you!! Let the waiting game begin!


----------



## Lou1004

Congrats to all the BFP's! Please add me to the testing on the 21st list :) thx


----------



## 3athena3

Hello all. I'm new here but must admit I've been reading these threads since June. 
Guess I have been a bit shy to jump in. I would really like to join you if that's ok. :)
My DH and I are on proper cycle 2 TTC #2 although NTNP since Jan 2012. I will be testing
8 / 28 if I can hold out that long.


----------



## Tess2012

I'm out... :witch: just arrived... boo :( 

So I have to wait till Oct to try again...

:cry:


----------



## Powell130

Tess2012 said:


> I'm out... :witch: just arrived... boo :(
> 
> So I have to wait till Oct to try again...
> 
> :cry:

:hugs:


----------



## momofadane

3athena3 said:


> Hello all. I'm new here but must admit I've been reading these threads since June.
> Guess I have been a bit shy to jump in. I would really like to join you if that's ok. :)
> My DH and I are on proper cycle 2 TTC #2 although NTNP since Jan 2012. I will be testing
> 8 / 28 if I can hold out that long.




Tess2012 said:


> I'm out... :witch: just arrived... boo :(
> 
> So I have to wait till Oct to try again...
> 
> :cry:

Hi 3athena- Im new also!! I was a little skeptical at first as I just have never done this but I figured the support cant hurt :) Good Luck and Welcome

Sorry Tess2012 :hugs: At least your one month closer!! Wishing a lucky October month your way!!


----------



## 3athena3

momofadane said:


> 3athena3 said:
> 
> 
> Hello all. I'm new here but must admit I've been reading these threads since June.
> Guess I have been a bit shy to jump in. I would really like to join you if that's ok. :)
> My DH and I are on proper cycle 2 TTC #2 although NTNP since Jan 2012. I will be testing
> 8 / 28 if I can hold out that long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tess2012 said:
> 
> 
> I'm out... :witch: just arrived... boo :(
> 
> So I have to wait till Oct to try again...
> 
> :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi 3athena- Im new also!! I was a little skeptical at first as I just have never done this but I figured the support cant hurt :) Good Luck and Welcome
> 
> Sorry Tess2012 :hugs: At least your one month closer!! Wishing a lucky October month your way!!Click to expand...


Thank you for the welcome! This is the first time I have ever posted on a forum of any kind so please forgive the learning curve. It has been great keeping up with everyone's journeys and helped me not go crazy during the TWW. Fx'd for both if us and lots of :dust to everyone. :thumbup:


----------



## Lala922

I would love to join :) 

New here so getting the hang of it all..
I will be testing 8/24

:dust:


----------



## AMMCAS1114

Congratulations to everyone with the BFP so far!!! I tested today ( WAYYYYYY early!!!) but figured it was worth a shot, BFN so far, but I know I am not out yet! :) I still have a few more days, well actually about a week... LoL. Then I'll test again.


----------



## 28329

LornaMJ said:


> Almost there for me now! Cannot believe though I am here again waiting for either AF of a BFP. I do feel AF is on her way, the cramps and CM have intensified today and the BB's started to hurt today which is usual two days running up to when I am due. Will keep you all posted either way and will jump on Sept thread there after.
> 
> 28329 - I am hoping you are good luck for me as you proved back in May :thumbup: No pressure lol

I am going to stick around for you. I have every faith that you'll be announcing your bfp very soon. :flower:


----------



## Powell130

Random CP question:

I checked CM & CP earlier, and my cervix is weird today. It's high, firm & closed..but it's at a really weird angle, almost pointing up not out. Anyone ever experienced this?


----------



## Crazyfor3

Well the :witch: came today. :nope:

I have to have an HSG done... anyone had experience??


----------



## ms impatient

LornaMJ said:


> ms impatient said:
> 
> 
> More BFN's here, but I went to the doc today as 9 days late now and I'm going for bloods in the morning to try to figure out what's going on.
> Full blood screen including preggy test and iron counts.
> 
> *fingers crossed*
> 
> Wondering how you got on at the docs? Also see you are a fellow kiwi, where about in NZ do you live?Click to expand...

Been a weird weird time for me. 
I didn't make it to the blood test for a few days as I needed someone to drive me, and the day after I went to the Dr's I started spotting but when I called her she said not to worry yet. 
The spotting was on and off for 3-4 days, then I had a really heavy bleed for 3 days, could barely move I was so sore and achy and was feeling so miserable. 
When she did get bloods back she said I was at 2, so she's thinking it was a m/c but not 100% sure. She said that since I wasn't 1 or under then she doesn't like to say I wasn't pregnant. But they don't usually say for sure you are until you hit 10. But she's wondering if my levels were dropping when they tested. 

Been kinda emotional and I'm a bit worried my cycle will be all out of whack now but I will be keeping on at this stage. Wait and see how the next cycle pans out and whether my body settles down okay.


----------



## elt1013

Powell130 said:


> Random CP question:
> 
> I checked CM & CP earlier, and my cervix is weird today. It's high, firm & closed..but it's at a really weird angle, almost pointing up not out. Anyone ever experienced this?

I dont know what everyone elses is like but mine always kinda points to the side??? Not sure if that is normal or not, but I have never had doctors say anything...anyhow, sorry it took me so long, but I was going to comment on your chart. I haven't been charting very long, but if I was going to guess, I would say you ovulated on CD19, and I think it would go along with your opks aswell. It's just the one temp on CD 22 that throws me off a bit. Good luck!


----------



## Powell130

elt1013 said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> Random CP question:
> 
> I checked CM & CP earlier, and my cervix is weird today. It's high, firm & closed..but it's at a really weird angle, almost pointing up not out. Anyone ever experienced this?
> 
> I dont know what everyone elses is like but mine always kinda points to the side??? Not sure if that is normal or not, but I have never had doctors say anything...anyhow, sorry it took me so long, but I was going to comment on your chart. I haven't been charting very long, but if I was going to guess, I would say you ovulated on CD19, and I think it would go along with your opks aswell. It's just the one temp on CD 22 that throws me off a bit. Good luck!Click to expand...

Mine normally points to the front of my body. Which side does yours point to? Even during my BFP cycle, I've never felt it at this weird angle! I'm going to check it again before I go to bed..or actually now that I've been thinking about it for the last 10 minutes from posting on here, I'll probably check it next time I go potty haha which will be soon cuz I pee atleast once every hour or 2 :dohh: 

I'm thinking I O'd then too, so do most other's that look at my chart, as well as OPKs so that's what I'm gonna go with. Not too sure what the dip was about yesterday, but it may just be from estrogen from what I've read, or I could be a rare one with a super early implanter, not unheard of from what I've read today (once again, grasping at straws here lol)

GL to you as well! :dust:


----------



## Want2bemomma

elt1013 said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> Random CP question:
> 
> I checked CM & CP earlier, and my cervix is weird today. It's high, firm & closed..but it's at a really weird angle, almost pointing up not out. Anyone ever experienced this?
> 
> I dont know what everyone elses is like but mine always kinda points to the side??? Not sure if that is normal or not, but I have never had doctors say anything...anyhow, sorry it took me so long, but I was going to comment on your chart. I haven't been charting very long, but if I was going to guess, I would say you ovulated on CD19, and I think it would go along with your opks aswell. It's just the one temp on CD 22 that throws me off a bit. Good luck!Click to expand...

At my last pap smear my gyno told me that my cervix was tilted. I don't even know what that means. :shrug:


----------



## Powell130

So I just found out that CP has alot to do with the position of your uterus. So maybe you have a tilted uterus as well? Mayb mine was doing weird things earlier when it was angled like that, like maybe making a baby? FX'd!!


----------



## elt1013

Powell130 said:


> So I just found out that CP has alot to do with the position of your uterus. So maybe you have a tilted uterus as well? Mayb mine was doing weird things earlier when it was angled like that, like maybe making a baby? FX'd!!

Mine points to the right...and it is quite possible that I have a tilted uterus (my mom does), but I have a 4 year old, and wouldn't my gyno have noticed it and mentioned it?

Anyhow...I will be 12 dpo tomorrow (10:34pm here now) and still no AF! I have a normal LP of 9 days, so it looks like the B vitamins I started this cycle have definately worked. I know all of you are probably thinking "pregnant" but BFN today and take a look at my chart. Not promising at all!! Just waiting for the :witch:.


----------



## elt1013

Want2bemomma said:


> elt1013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> Random CP question:
> 
> I checked CM & CP earlier, and my cervix is weird today. It's high, firm & closed..but it's at a really weird angle, almost pointing up not out. Anyone ever experienced this?
> 
> I dont know what everyone elses is like but mine always kinda points to the side??? Not sure if that is normal or not, but I have never had doctors say anything...anyhow, sorry it took me so long, but I was going to comment on your chart. I haven't been charting very long, but if I was going to guess, I would say you ovulated on CD19, and I think it would go along with your opks aswell. It's just the one temp on CD 22 that throws me off a bit. Good luck!Click to expand...
> 
> At my last pap smear my gyno told me that my cervix was tilted. I don't even know what that means. :shrug:Click to expand...

I am also curious what that means....harder to conceive?? I hope not but that would explain it!


----------



## Powell130

Not sure if they would mention it or not?

Yay for it extending your LP!

Boo for AF


----------



## Want2bemomma

I wish that I would have asked my gyno more about it, but when he told me it just caught me a little bit off guard and didn't think to ask. I hate when I think of questions for doctors after the fact.


----------



## Powell130

I ALWAYS do that!


----------



## ukgirl23

chig I just stalked the BFPs on the front page and saw you got yours!!! Congratulations!! xx and everyone else who got theirs!


----------



## new_mrs_c

Well I'm officially out... Was only our first month of actually TTC so wasn't expecting anything but still a little sad... At least I'm starting to get a better idea of my natural cycle length after stopping BC in May (I was on the pill for 9 years) so hopefully that will help next month. Congratulations to all of those who have their BFP already and good luck to those still to test xo


----------



## cmiclat1977

I will be testing on August 29th :) bring home May baby I hope!


----------



## chig

Thanks ukgirl! I am quite excited!!! My temp went down today, so that got me a little worried, but I hope it's nothing to be concerned with...:nope:

To those ladies talking about CP, mine cervix is actually slightly tilted as well and I haven't had any problems conceiving! I hope that gives you girls some reassurance. My OB told me when I got pregnant the first time around, which by the way was after the the first cycle off the pill.


Good luck!!! :dust:


----------



## cmiclat1977

my cervix is off to the side LOL and I got pregnant with my first at 28, now trying for #2 at 34  Never been told that my cervix position would alter me conceiving either. Just BD as close to the cervix it doesnt matter if its turned or not LOL.


----------



## hopefulinky

Hi! I'm brand new here today. I will be testing in August too. This is our first month ttc, and I am super nervous. Here are my stats:
30 yrs old, CD1- 8/2. Positive OPK on 8/15 only. So I think I am 1 DPO. 
I do feel different this month. I have had a steady dull cramp since Wednesday, feels like AF already. Sore bbs, but sometimes I am sore around ovulation. Very weird aroused sensation. Kinda dizzy, like I took sudafed, but I didn't. 
Probably all in my head, but I'm hoping for the best!


----------



## LeahMSta

11dpo and no temp drop!!! I ALWAYS see the begining of the end by this time. Monday seems so far away. We are sticking to our plan to test on the 20th but I can't help but feel like I got some gentle encouragement with the high temp this morning. Im super excited and nervous at the same time. I hope Monday brings us our BFP.


----------



## cmiclat1977

Hi hopefulinky! welcome to the board. Wow we are a few days apart! My temp rose this morning, so I think my O day was Wednesday, just like the monitor said. I am waiting to see if my temps remain all this weekend and if so, I plan to start plotting my DPO countdown :)


----------



## cmiclat1977

YAY!!! go baby go!! Leah!!! Please keep us posted! your chart looks great.


----------



## hopefulinky

cmiclat1977 - Yay! I'm glad someone else is on the same page with me!

I am not temping, so I am not sure of these things!


----------



## cmiclat1977

Yep we are on the same page/week! whooo.... Let us both hope our temps stay up :)


----------



## dollface85

Yay! due date is 4/28/13!! hope this one sticks!


----------



## cmiclat1977

YAY!!! congrats dollface85!!!!


----------



## chig

LeahMSta said:


> 11dpo and no temp drop!!! I ALWAYS see the begining of the end by this time. Monday seems so far away. We are sticking to our plan to test on the 20th but I can't help but feel like I got some gentle encouragement with the high temp this morning. Im super excited and nervous at the same time. I hope Monday brings us our BFP.

Leah - Your chart is looking very promising!!!! Good luck to you!


----------



## adroplet

LeahMSta said:


> 11dpo and no temp drop!!! I ALWAYS see the begining of the end by this time. Monday seems so far away. We are sticking to our plan to test on the 20th but I can't help but feel like I got some gentle encouragement with the high temp this morning. Im super excited and nervous at the same time. I hope Monday brings us our BFP.

Hang in there Leah, your chart looks good. Any symptoms?
:dust:


----------



## chig

Did anyone continue to take their BBT after getting their BFP? If so, did your temps fluctuate a lot or did it stay steady? 

I feel like I shouldn't temp anymore so that I can relax...but at the same time I don't want to be able to see if this turns into a chemical...I sound so negative, but I can't help but worry.


----------



## LeahMSta

None to really speak of. Mostly just moody and tired but that happens right before AF too.


----------



## JDH1982

Hi, I'll be testing around the 25th August, would love some company.

Have only just come back on after losing baby number 5, and am hopeful as always x


----------



## elt1013

Af has arrived, boo!!! But yay for going from 9 to 11 day LP with B complex!! On to September thread for me...good luck to all of you waiting to test, congrats to the BFPs, and I will see the rest of you there!


----------



## Powell130

elt1013 said:


> Af has arrived, boo!!! But yay for going from 9 to 11 day LP with B complex!! On to September thread for me...good luck to all of you waiting to test, congrats to the BFPs, and I will see the rest of you there!

That's great if helped you that much!! FX'd September is your BFP month!! I hope to (not) see you in the September thread!!


----------



## elt1013

chig said:


> Did anyone continue to take their BBT after getting their BFP? If so, did your temps fluctuate a lot or did it stay steady?
> 
> I feel like I shouldn't temp anymore so that I can relax...but at the same time I don't want to be able to see if this turns into a chemical...I sound so negative, but I can't help but worry.

I do think you should stop temping...easier said than done I know, but you are just going to cause yourself some unneeded stress. Just relax and enjoy it, no matter what...you will be fine. I have also heard other ladies who previously had losses say that they had to stop because they were worrying about every little dip. Congrats and enjoy it woman because you deserve it!


----------



## meli1981

af is here:-( six months of active ttc, and two months before that if ntnp. oh well on to september:-(


----------



## elt1013

meli1981 said:


> af is here:-( six months of active ttc, and two months before that if ntnp. oh well on to september:-(

Looks like it's AF day for alot of us:hugs:


----------



## Powell130

Thank you to which ever 3 ladies signed up for FF off of my sig. I now have 13 more days of FREE VIP!!


----------



## meli1981

elt1013 said:


> meli1981 said:
> 
> 
> af is here:-( six months of active ttc, and two months before that if ntnp. oh well on to september:-(
> 
> Looks like it's AF day for alot of us:hugs:Click to expand...

thanks, im ttc with pcos, so i knew it wouldnt happen overnight, but i want it now!!! it just sucks i guess


----------



## Powell130

Try cinnamon


----------



## meli1981

cinnimon? can you clarify please? although im not even sure this was for me!


----------



## Powell130

Yes ma'am it was for you :)
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/trying-to-conceive/1120903-cinnamon-help-pcos.html

Read that then google benefits of cinnamon with PCOS. It helps regulate insulin levels!


----------



## meli1981

that would be fantastic, considering im on metformin to regulate my insulin and it makes me soooo sick sometimes! ill definately read up on this, thanks!


----------



## meli1981

i dont really like the taste of cinnamon, where can you get the capsules?


----------



## Powell130

I got mine from Kroger (im in the US) but you can get them pretty much anywhere vitamins and supplements are sold.


----------



## momofadane

Af arrive today! Check me off the list! Hoping for a better September!!! GL to the rest of you!!!


----------



## 3athena3

momofadane said:


> Af arrive today! Check me off the list! Hoping for a better September!!! GL to the rest of you!!!

Sorry AF got you. :hugs: Good luck next month!


----------



## Powell130

:hugs:

Thank you hun. I hope to (not) see you over in the September thread!

GL to you!


----------



## MommytoBryson

Hi, ladies!! I'll be testing August 20! :) Tested today and BFN. Praying it's just early still!!


----------



## zenaa

Hey Ladies, I have just tested before and got BFP!!! I had BFN until yesterday which was 13 dpo and today was my AF due date. My symptoms were exactly the same as AF symptoms, cramping, very very sore boobs that started a week ago, apart from that I didn't have anything different, I even used normal lubricant this month and they say it kills the sperm, i guess not :) I'm still shocked and won't be so so convinced until the blood test results :) I wish all you ladies get your BFP and baby dust to you all xx


----------



## Powell130

Congrats!!


----------



## chig

Congrats zenaa!! Wishing you a happy and healthy nine months!!!:happydance:

Sorry to all the ladies the got the witch. :hugs:


----------



## 3athena3

zenaa said:


> Hey Ladies, I have just tested before and got BFP!!! I had BFN until yesterday which was 13 dpo and today was my AF due date. My symptoms were exactly the same as AF symptoms, cramping, very very sore boobs that started a week ago, apart from that I didn't have anything different, I even used normal lubricant this month and they say it kills the sperm, i guess not :) I'm still shocked and won't be so so convinced until the blood test results :) I wish all you ladies get your BFP and baby dust to you all xx

Congrats!! H & H 9 months! Makes me smile every time I see a BFP announcement.:happydance:


----------



## kirsty_lamb

Humm, AF showed this morning... maybe September will be better


----------



## twotogo

zenaa said:


> Hey Ladies, I have just tested before and got BFP!!! I had BFN until yesterday which was 13 dpo and today was my AF due date. My symptoms were exactly the same as AF symptoms, cramping, very very sore boobs that started a week ago, apart from that I didn't have anything different, I even used normal lubricant this month and they say it kills the sperm, i guess not :) I'm still shocked and won't be so so convinced until the blood test results :) I wish all you ladies get your BFP and baby dust to you all xx

Congrats!!! :happydance:


----------



## hopefulinky

Now at a measly 2 DPO. I think. I might be 3 DPO. I don't temp, just used OPK. I was awakened by AF type cramps that ended up causing diarrhea. I have never experienced this post ovulation, so I am hoping it is good sign. Anyone else have cramps (mine were dull yesterday, with waves of stronger today) and get a BFP?


----------



## kel21

Hi ladies! Congrats to everyone who has gotten their bfp's!!!! So happy to see so many! Sorry to you ladies the witch got.

This month I have even less of a chance than usual because I was away from dh until day after o, but I looked up charts on ff and see that it is still possible, so here I wait in the tww! af is due on aug 26, so please put me down for that date stargazer!


----------



## chasingbfp

AF got me this month onto next month!


----------



## LeahMSta

Is it Monday yet? I am dying to test.


----------



## Powell130

chasingbfp said:


> AF got me this month onto next month!

:hugs:


----------



## mommyhopeful1

Hello, ladies! May I jump in as well? I am testing next week on the 23rd if AF doesn't make an unwelcome visit, and the suspense is already killing me! Congrats, by the way, to all those who got their :bfp: and :hugs: to those who were visited by the witch! I am hoping to get my first :bfp: ever this month, and I am trying very very hard not to symptom spot every minute detail... will someone hang in there with me?


----------



## Want2bemomma

mommyhopeful1 said:


> Hello, ladies! May I jump in as well? I am testing next week on the 23rd if AF doesn't make an unwelcome visit, and the suspense is already killing me! Congrats, by the way, to all those who got their :bfp: and :hugs: to those who were visited by the witch! I am hoping to get my first :bfp: ever this month, and I am trying very very hard not to symptom spot every minute detail... will someone hang in there with me?

I'm due for AF on the 22nd. I tested this morning and got a bfn. Now I'm just going to wait and see if AF arrives. Keep us posted!


----------



## PureMum

Hi all
I'm about 8 DPO and I have zero symptoms except achy legs/feet for several days. :(


----------



## meli1981

good luck to you ladies! hope to see more bfps!


----------



## Babo

hello - am 4dpo and going nuts waiting as can't do test for at least a week. 
have been feeling sleepy, sore bbs, dizzy, crampy tum (today feels a bit like AF on the way) and really hot. But temp here has gone up. Don't know if I'm obsessing or if could be pg! Dtd 2 days before o...


----------



## momofadane

Well the big bad :witch: graced me with her lovely presence yesterday!! Thought it was so nice of her to come 4 days early!!!:growlmad: Oh well faster she comes, the fast I can move to next month!!

Good luck t the rest of you ladies!!!!


----------



## Powell130

momofadane said:


> Well the big bad :witch: graced me with her lovely presence yesterday!! Thought it was so nice of her to come 4 days early!!!:growlmad: Oh well faster she comes, the fast I can move to next month!!
> 
> Good luck t the rest of you ladies!!!!

:hugs:


----------



## adroplet

chig said:


> Congrats zenaa!! Wishing you a happy and healthy nine months!!!:happydance:
> 
> Sorry to all the ladies the got the witch. :hugs:

:happydance: Yay, your temps went back up today!


----------



## elt1013

LeahMSta said:


> Is it Monday yet? I am dying to test.

OMG...the suspense is killing me and your chart looks AMAZING!! If your temp is still up, I think you should test tomorrow...that chart ls looking like a beautiful BFP is coming to me. FXd for you....


----------



## stargazer01

*Lou1004
3athena3
Lala922
cmiclat1977
JDH1982
MommytoBryson
kel21
mommyhopeful1
PureMum
Babo
hopefulinky*

Good Luck!!! :)


----------



## stargazer01

* dollface85 
 zenaa *

:happydance:


----------



## stargazer01

Good Luck when you test *LeahMSta* !! 
Everything looks sooo good for you! :)


----------



## stargazer01

My mom invited me (and the kids) to go to the beach for one last trip before school starts. I will be leaving sometime tomorrow morning and returning on Thursday. I won't be able to update while I'm away. Sorry! 
I hope to see more BFP's when I get back!! :)


----------



## BayBeeEm

Have fun, Stargazer01!!!


----------



## BayBeeEm

stargazer01 said:


> * dollface85
> zenaa *
> 
> :happydance:

Congrats dollface85 and Zenaa!


----------



## LeahMSta

elt1013 said:


> LeahMSta said:
> 
> 
> Is it Monday yet? I am dying to test.
> 
> OMG...the suspense is killing me and your chart looks AMAZING!! If your temp is still up, I think you should test tomorrow...that chart ls looking like a beautiful BFP is coming to me. FXd for you....Click to expand...

You and me both! :dohh:

My wife and I are trying our hardest to hold out until Monday because we are both off work together and will be able to spend the day celebrating. Plus we have house guests over the weekend. We'll see if our patience holds out. I may soil myself if we see another rise tomorrow.


----------



## LeahMSta

stargazer01 said:


> Good Luck when you test *LeahMSta* !!
> Everything looks sooo good for you! :)

:hugs: Thanks stargazer! Enjoy your time away. Hopefully you'll come back to a million postsof me flipping my lid over our BFP. :happydance:


----------



## chig

Leah- good luck testing...though the way your chart is looking, it doesn't seem like you need the luck! Your chart looks amazing!

Enjoy stargazer! You deserve another vacation! :)


----------



## chig

adroplet said:


> chig said:
> 
> 
> Congrats zenaa!! Wishing you a happy and healthy nine months!!!:happydance:
> 
> Sorry to all the ladies the got the witch. :hugs:
> 
> :happydance: Yay, your temps went back up today!Click to expand...

Thank you for noticing :). I have decided to continue temping until I pass the period that I started to spot the last time I got pregnant with an ectopic. I will stop temping after that, which is cd35. I pray everyday for a sustained high temp and no bleeding of any kind. 

Powell- I still can't figure out your chart. I stare at it everyday hoping to see it rise. Good luck to you sweetie. :dust:


----------



## mwaah

Congrats to all the BFP's :)

Have a fab holiday stargazer.

Well Af got me today, a day late :( sign me up for September..... xxx


----------



## Jessuhcuh

I should be testing on the 28 (14DPO), but I will probably give in and test on the 24, (10DPO)! 

So don't want to wait! Good luck and :dust: to everyone!


----------



## Powell130

chig said:


> adroplet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chig said:
> 
> 
> Congrats zenaa!! Wishing you a happy and healthy nine months!!!:happydance:
> 
> Sorry to all the ladies the got the witch. :hugs:
> 
> :happydance: Yay, your temps went back up today!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for noticing :). I have decided to continue temping until I pass the period that I started to spot the last time I got pregnant with an ectopic. I will stop temping after that, which is cd35. I pray everyday for a sustained high temp and no bleeding of any kind.
> 
> Powell- I still can't figure out your chart. I stare at it everyday hoping to see it rise. Good luck to you sweetie. :dust:Click to expand...

IDK what's going on with it either! lol BUT I did read yesterday that tylenol can effect your BBT and I've taken a extra strength everyday for the last almost week for headache/cramps/backache (probably from O) except yesterday and my temp was a little higher. So I'm thinking that had something to do with it? What's you opinion on that? I posted a thread in TTC and TTC#1 with like no responses so idk exactly if that's what made them lower :/


----------



## Scarlet369

congrats to all the bfps!!!


----------



## LeahMSta

:cry: :bfn:


----------



## meli1981

so sorry leah:-( whens af due? you coyld still be in the game!


----------



## Powell130

LeahMSta said:


> :cry: :bfn:

:hugs:


----------



## 3athena3

Jessuhcuh said:


> I should be testing on the 28 (14DPO), but I will probably give in and test on the 24, (10DPO)!
> 
> So don't want to wait! Good luck and :dust: to everyone!

I'm in the same boat. Test the 28th at 14dpo. I must admit I do have the 24th marked as the first possible test day though. I'm going to try and restrain myself but haven't been able to in the past. Lol. I only have one frer leftover from last month so if I can keep myself from buying more it should help with the POAS urge. Torn between thinking this month feels different and being afraid to somehow jinx it by getting to excited. Good grief. :wacko:

Good luck to all and bucket loads of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Clarkeyness

Hey all!! i got my :bfp: 2 days ago and confirmed with blood work!!! This was my first cycle of clomid and IUI, cycle 13!!! It worked!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## 3athena3

Clarkeyness said:


> Hey all!! i got my :bfp: 2 days ago and confirmed with blood work!!! This was my first cycle of clomid and IUI, cycle 13!!! It worked!!! :happydance::happydance:

Congrats!! Hope you have a very H & H 9 months!


----------



## Powell130

Clarkeyness said:


> Hey all!! i got my :bfp: 2 days ago and confirmed with blood work!!! This was my first cycle of clomid and IUI, cycle 13!!! It worked!!! :happydance::happydance:

Congrats hun!! You're lucky 13 :) Happy & Healthy 9!!


----------



## meli1981

congrats!


----------



## chig

LeahMSta said:


> :cry: :bfn:

You are not out until AF shows...don't give up yet. :hugs:


----------



## JandK

LeahMSta said:


> :cry: :bfn:

I have been spotting since yesterday and just tested with BFN i just want to cry


----------



## chig

JandK said:


> LeahMSta said:
> 
> 
> :cry: :bfn:
> 
> I have been spotting since yesterday and just tested with BFN i just want to cryClick to expand...

Sorry hun...:hugs:


----------



## elt1013

LeahMSta said:


> :cry: :bfn:

oh no...I thought for sure...well, still no AF right? so there is still time and temp is still pretty high! Hopefully just a later BFP.


----------



## Andrea214

Morning all. So here's the story...

Started spotting last Friday, light pink in colour for 2 days then on Sunday we dtd and spotting became more brown. It has been getting darker and slightly more in amount, but not enough to wear a sanitary towel. AF was due on Friday, all I had was old blood and the same yesterday, we went to the beach so I used a tampon and when I took it out there was only a little amount of old blood. AF is now technically 3 days late but said I would wait until today to test. I've just done a cheapy dip test that is 20miu and it is negative. There is absolutely no pain or bloated feeling like I would normally get. 

So my question is.... Should I count AF as the old blood or wait until I bleed?

I'm so confused I really want either a positive or AF to come so I can get cracking with the next cycle


----------



## twotogo

Andrea214 said:


> Morning all. So here's the story...
> 
> Started spotting last Friday, light pink in colour for 2 days then on Sunday we dtd and spotting became more brown. It has been getting darker and slightly more in amount, but not enough to wear a sanitary towel. AF was due on Friday, all I had was old blood and the same yesterday, we went to the beach so I used a tampon and when I took it out there was only a little amount of old blood. AF is now technically 3 days late but said I would wait until today to test. I've just done a cheapy dip test that is 20miu and it is negative. There is absolutely no pain or bloated feeling like I would normally get.
> 
> So my question is.... Should I count AF as the old blood or wait until I bleed?
> 
> I'm so confused I really want either a positive or AF to come so I can get cracking with the next cycle

Andrea, old blood is definitely not AF. Wait until you get a true red bleed. :hugs: The frustration and confusion of ttc really stinks sometimes, doesn't it.


----------



## SpotlessMind

AF came this morning :(


----------



## cmiclat1977

awe spotless mind.... its okay we will see you in the september thread now!
@andrea, I would not count the old blood as a new cycle either...


----------



## chig

Andrea - Brown blood is not considered AF. When you have a proper bleed, that is considered the the first day of your cycle.


----------



## XxFatMummaxX

Start of Af/cd1 is first day of full red flow! Xx


----------



## JDH1982

Congrats to new BFP's, hugs to those that feel AF on her ugly way xx


----------



## rquanborough

AF arrived today so out now this month.


----------



## CoilygrlBooth

Just got my BFP yesterday 19/8/2012 at 11dpo!! Woot woot!! &#128516;


----------



## chig

CoilygrlBooth said:


> Just got my BFP yesterday 19/8/2012 at 11dpo!! Woot woot!! &#128516;

Congratulation!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## cmiclat1977

Yay!!!!! Congrats on your BFP Coily!


----------



## kel21

congrats!


----------



## meli1981

rquanborough said:


> AF arrived today so out now this month.

so sorry, lets hope september is lucky for the both of us!


----------



## BayBeeEm

CoilygrlBooth said:


> Just got my BFP yesterday 19/8/2012 at 11dpo!! Woot woot!! &#55357;&#56836;

Awesomeness, congrats!


----------



## autigers55

Congrats to all the new bfps!!

Sorry to those who got AF! :hugs:


----------



## AMMCAS1114

CONGRATS TO ALL THE :bfp:!!!!!! So happy for you ladies!!!!

So I must share my story.... I am 10 dpo? I think. So I know I am still a little early still... Took a couple test, all negative. My boobs have never been this sore, ever, my pelvic area is hard as a rock, like in between my hip bones, I have had a couple waves of nauseousness.... On Friday night at dinner I literally had to go outside and get air because I felt like I was going to puke and I did. But I guess a couple others felt bad also so it could have been the food as well. IDK. I am just getting really frustrated.... I have had heart burn and cramping, and I really really hope I have a little bean, but IDK anymore. symptoms seem to be going away and I can't seem to get a positive.


----------



## jessy_jaysus

Congratulations to everyone who got a :bfp:

I'm 12 DPO... AF is due 22nd-23rd and I'm going to wait until Wednesday to test although it's killing me not to just and get one right now :). I have my typical PMS symptoms but exaggerated, my bb's are extremely sore today and I'm very tired I haven't stopped yawning, I've been so gassy and bloated the past week and my face is breaking out which is unusual for me.

Lots of baby dust to everyone else waiting to test this month
:dust:


----------



## CoilygrlBooth

*Thank you ladies! I'm new to the forum but I will try and keep up * For the ladies who didn't get BFP this month, plenty of hugs sent your way along with lots of positivity! That just means more practice ;) baby dust to you and H & H 9 months to the April/May 2013 mommies &#10084;


----------



## CoilygrlBooth

jessy_jaysus said:


> Congratulations to everyone who got a :bfp:
> 
> I'm 12 DPO... AF is due 22nd-23rd and I'm going to wait until Wednesday to test although it's killing me not to just and get one right now :). I have my typical PMS symptoms but exaggerated, my bb's are extremely sore today and I'm very tired I haven't stopped yawning, I've been so gassy and bloated the past week and my face is breaking out which is unusual for me.
> 
> Lots of baby dust to everyone else waiting to test this month
> :dust:

The 23 is when I was supposed to be due for AF! The big tip off for me was EXTREME fatigue.. Not just tired but the kind of tired that you feel like ok could just drop off while cooking, not get outta bed until 3 pm, eye lids feeling like they suddenly contain weights, if I don't get to sleep now I'll start crying, kind of tired haha-- it's pretty normal with AF coming for me to feel like that but ive been like that for about a week and half. I knew something was up. Also, what was up thr high school acne? Seriously, I looked at dh and started laughing and said "this is what you missed out on" I knew then something was def up. 

Baby dust to you hun!!!


----------



## jessy_jaysus

CoilygrlBooth said:


> jessy_jaysus said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations to everyone who got a :bfp:
> 
> I'm 12 DPO... AF is due 22nd-23rd and I'm going to wait until Wednesday to test although it's killing me not to just and get one right now :). I have my typical PMS symptoms but exaggerated, my bb's are extremely sore today and I'm very tired I haven't stopped yawning, I've been so gassy and bloated the past week and my face is breaking out which is unusual for me.
> 
> Lots of baby dust to everyone else waiting to test this month
> :dust:
> 
> The 23 is when I was supposed to be due for AF! The big tip off for me was EXTREME fatigue.. Not just tired but the kind of tired that you feel like ok could just drop off while cooking, not get outta bed until 3 pm, eye lids feeling like they suddenly contain weights, if I don't get to sleep now I'll start crying, kind of tired haha-- it's pretty normal with AF coming for me to feel like that but ive been like that for about a week and half. I knew something was up. Also, what was up thr high school acne? Seriously, I looked at dh and started laughing and said "this is what you missed out on" I knew then something was def up.
> 
> Baby dust to you hun!!!Click to expand...

Thank you so much coilygrl... I have to say that I've been feeling very strange the past week or so but really trying not to get my hopes up. Even though I feel very tired I find it hard to fall asleep and have woke up during the night for the past 4 or 5 nights needing to use the bathroom. I've also been having light cramping and little twinges for over a week now. There's a few other things that I'm noticing about my body that aren't normal but I don't want to come obsessed with symptoms spotting. :wacko:

Congrats on your :bfp: and H&H 9 months


----------



## echo

Congrats to the new BFP's!

Stargazer, you can take me off August. Even if I do ovulate within the next few days, that still puts me in Sept.

Good luck testers!


----------



## Lala922

Hi ladies! Congrats to all the :bfp: for all the ones that received a visit from the witch, don't worry just take it as extra practice :hugs:

I'm currently 10 dpo and super anxious! I really want to POAS! Hahah.. The first couple days I had no symptoms besides being so so tired! This weekend my boobs felt heavy and sore, I have been having creamy CM, and I don't know how to describe other than "feeling full," this weekend I did get nauseous twice at night. Oh and let me not forget I've been peeing like crazy. I feel different than my usual.. I will be testing the 24 if not sooner! :dust:


----------



## Powell130

Took an OPK today for shits and giggles..CD27..thought 8DPO...WHY IS IT SO DARK?!
 



Attached Files:







today.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Want2bemomma

Powell130 said:


> Took an OPK today for shits and giggles..CD27..thought 8DPO...WHY IS IT SO DARK?!

This might help:
https://www.peeonastick.com/opkhpt.html


----------



## Powell130

Want2bemomma said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> Took an OPK today for shits and giggles..CD27..thought 8DPO...WHY IS IT SO DARK?!
> 
> This might help:
> https://www.peeonastick.com/opkhpt.htmlClick to expand...

Don't get my hopes up! lol I'm gonna have to POAS in the AM now! :haha:


----------



## elt1013

Powell130 said:


> Want2bemomma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> Took an OPK today for shits and giggles..CD27..thought 8DPO...WHY IS IT SO DARK?!
> 
> This might help:
> https://www.peeonastick.com/opkhpt.htmlClick to expand...
> 
> Don't get my hopes up! lol I'm gonna have to POAS in the AM now! :haha:Click to expand...

yep...can usually only mean one of 2 things, BFP or late ovulation! But, I was wondering a couple things if you dont mind answering-how long have you been charting? and how do you temp, oral, vaginal? Just curious because your temps are so odd.


----------



## Lafeathers

jessy_jaysus said:


> Congratulations to everyone who got a :bfp:
> 
> I'm 12 DPO... AF is due 22nd-23rd and I'm going to wait until Wednesday to test although it's killing me not to just and get one right now :). I have my typical PMS symptoms but exaggerated, my bb's are extremely sore today and I'm very tired I haven't stopped yawning, I've been so gassy and bloated the past week and my face is breaking out which is unusual for me.
> 
> Lots of baby dust to everyone else waiting to test this month
> :dust:

AF was due today but I tested negative....... Im a nut case!


----------



## jessy_jaysus

Powell130 said:


> Took an OPK today for shits and giggles..CD27..thought 8DPO...WHY IS IT SO DARK?!

Powell I have my fx for you, I've read alot about using opk's for hpt's. Alot of people will get 2 lines on opk's throughout there cycle, I actually did an opk this morning but the testing line was faint and I'm 13 DPO. The fact that yours is dark could mean its detecting HCG in your system. I really hope I'm right and you get a BFP when you test.


----------



## jessy_jaysus

Lafeathers said:


> jessy_jaysus said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations to everyone who got a :bfp:
> 
> I'm 12 DPO... AF is due 22nd-23rd and I'm going to wait until Wednesday to test although it's killing me not to just and get one right now :). I have my typical PMS symptoms but exaggerated, my bb's are extremely sore today and I'm very tired I haven't stopped yawning, I've been so gassy and bloated the past week and my face is breaking out which is unusual for me.
> 
> Lots of baby dust to everyone else waiting to test this month
> :dust:
> 
> AF was due today but I tested negative....... Im a nut case!Click to expand...

It's not over until the witch shows her ugly face, stay positive :)


----------



## garfie

Hi Ladies

Still stalking:flower:

Congrats to the new BFPs - hope you are all feeling well:flower:

Sorry to those who the :witch: caught boo! hiss! - I'm off to the September thread (can you please put me down for testing the 10 September) - why not? I am using my CBFM again so we will see:happydance:

Good luck ladies and I'll keep stalking :haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## XxFatMummaxX

+ opk can be late ovulation or start of BFP but a positive opk can also mean Af is imminent in some people too
Fxd it's a bfp brewing!!
Spotting today so defo out! 
Good luck for those still waiting to test!
The AF victims I'll see you in sept thread
Xxxx


----------



## Tesa

Im out ;-( bummer. H&H 9m to all the BFPs and for the rest of us - see you in Sept thread!


----------



## Jessuhcuh

Well today is the 21.... I am 7DPO. For the past 2 days I have been so nauseaus, and my areolas seem to be darker. I hope it is for real and not just because I want to see it! Could it be possible to get a BFP on 7DPO? I don't think I can resist the urge to POAS even though it is still early! 

How is everyone else's wait going?


----------



## Powell130

elt1013 said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Want2bemomma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> Took an OPK today for shits and giggles..CD27..thought 8DPO...WHY IS IT SO DARK?!
> 
> This might help:
> https://www.peeonastick.com/opkhpt.htmlClick to expand...
> 
> Don't get my hopes up! lol I'm gonna have to POAS in the AM now! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> yep...can usually only mean one of 2 things, BFP or late ovulation! But, I was wondering a couple things if you dont mind answering-how long have you been charting? and how do you temp, oral, vaginal? Just curious because your temps are so odd.Click to expand...

I've been charting for months now but this cycle I found out the importance of taking it AT THE SAME TIME. I was taking it within a 45min range of eachother when I woke up. Now I have an alarm so it's taken at exactly the same time every day. I temp orally. Yes, my temps are odd even this cycle with taking it at the same time. IDK what the deal is! I'm gonna order a BD basal thermometer for next cycle


----------



## Powell130

This is what happened this AM.

I wonder what's going on. I suppose only temps (&time) will tell!
 



Attached Files:







today.jpg
File size: 13 KB
Views: 6


----------



## cmiclat1977

these LH tests are killing me LOL.
I took one last night when I was cramping and BAM positive. But my Ovacue said I tried to O on the 15th, four days later, I try to O again...My body is so wonk off the pill 2 months. I HATE the pill!! haha....

My temp was high today, I hope its high tomorrow, if so I bet I did O on Monday. Going to take an LH test today at the same time in evening, and my CBFM has been high for 12 days! wtw..


----------



## jessy_jaysus

I just tested with FRER, I couldn't wait any longer and got a :bfn:

I had a feeling i would get a bfn because I feel totally normal today compared to the last week, all I have now is sore bb's and light cramping.

Surely I would have got even a faint positive now that I'm 13 DPO??


----------



## Lala922

Ahhhh... I think the witch is out to get me!! Having cramps as I type 2 days before she's suppose to be here... Hope she doesn't show!! I'm 11 dpo feeling like I should POAS!


----------



## Powell130

Lala922 said:


> Ahhhh... I think the witch is out to get me!! Having cramps as I type 2 days before she's suppose to be here... Hope she doesn't show!! I'm 11 dpo feeling like I should POAS!

Cramps can be a good thing! How many HPTs do you have? POAS POAS POAS! lol I did this morning. OPK and HPT. Tell me why the OPK was positive? Have I really not O'd yet? This one was more positive than I've seen yet this cycle. The others were hard to judge and looked weird! :dohh:


----------



## Lala922

Powell130 said:


> Lala922 said:
> 
> 
> Ahhhh... I think the witch is out to get me!! Having cramps as I type 2 days before she's suppose to be here... Hope she doesn't show!! I'm 11 dpo feeling like I should POAS!
> 
> Cramps can be a good thing! How many HPTs do you have? POAS POAS POAS! lol I did this morning. OPK and HPT. Tell me why the OPK was positive? Have I really not O'd yet? This one was more positive than I've seen yet this cycle. The others were hard to judge and looked weird! :dohh:Click to expand...

I have 3 hpt's but they are all digital so I think I will go get one of the cheapies at dollar store and start with that... But I'm so nervous. I would bum out if I saw a bfn. Ahhh so nerve wrecking. Is it normal that I'm having cramps but no spotting?


----------



## Powell130

Lala922 said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lala922 said:
> 
> 
> Ahhhh... I think the witch is out to get me!! Having cramps as I type 2 days before she's suppose to be here... Hope she doesn't show!! I'm 11 dpo feeling like I should POAS!
> 
> Cramps can be a good thing! How many HPTs do you have? POAS POAS POAS! lol I did this morning. OPK and HPT. Tell me why the OPK was positive? Have I really not O'd yet? This one was more positive than I've seen yet this cycle. The others were hard to judge and looked weird! :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> I have 3 hpt's but they are all digital so I think I will go get one of the cheapies at dollar store and start with that... But I'm so nervous. I would bum out if I saw a bfn. Ahhh so nerve wrecking. Is it normal that I'm having cramps but no spotting?Click to expand...

Dollar Store are the way to go if you don't have internet cheapies on hand. BFN right now may or may not be accurate. Cramps are normal in early pregnancy and pre-af so it's kinda hard to say. Just gotta test and wait it out!


----------



## Lala922

Powell130 said:


> Lala922 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lala922 said:
> 
> 
> Ahhhh... I think the witch is out to get me!! Having cramps as I type 2 days before she's suppose to be here... Hope she doesn't show!! I'm 11 dpo feeling like I should POAS!
> 
> Cramps can be a good thing! How many HPTs do you have? POAS POAS POAS! lol I did this morning. OPK and HPT. Tell me why the OPK was positive? Have I really not O'd yet? This one was more positive than I've seen yet this cycle. The others were hard to judge and looked weird! :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> I have 3 hpt's but they are all digital so I think I will go get one of the cheapies at dollar store and start with that... But I'm so nervous. I would bum out if I saw a bfn. Ahhh so nerve wrecking. Is it normal that I'm having cramps but no spotting?Click to expand...
> 
> Dollar Store are the way to go if you don't have internet cheapies on hand. BFN right now may or may not be accurate. Cramps are normal in early pregnancy and pre-af so it's kinda hard to say. Just gotta test and wait it out!Click to expand...

Haha that's the worst part.. It can go either way :wacko: having to wait sucks! I'm gonna think all happy thoughts on my way to the dollar store.. Lol!


----------



## Powell130

Lala922 said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lala922 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lala922 said:
> 
> 
> Ahhhh... I think the witch is out to get me!! Having cramps as I type 2 days before she's suppose to be here... Hope she doesn't show!! I'm 11 dpo feeling like I should POAS!
> 
> Cramps can be a good thing! How many HPTs do you have? POAS POAS POAS! lol I did this morning. OPK and HPT. Tell me why the OPK was positive? Have I really not O'd yet? This one was more positive than I've seen yet this cycle. The others were hard to judge and looked weird! :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> I have 3 hpt's but they are all digital so I think I will go get one of the cheapies at dollar store and start with that... But I'm so nervous. I would bum out if I saw a bfn. Ahhh so nerve wrecking. Is it normal that I'm having cramps but no spotting?Click to expand...
> 
> Dollar Store are the way to go if you don't have internet cheapies on hand. BFN right now may or may not be accurate. Cramps are normal in early pregnancy and pre-af so it's kinda hard to say. Just gotta test and wait it out!Click to expand...
> 
> Haha that's the worst part.. It can go either way :wacko: having to wait sucks! I'm gonna think all happy thoughts on my way to the dollar store.. Lol!Click to expand...

Yes, waiting SUXXXX!!!! lol FX'd for you hun. Let us know how your test goes!


----------



## Clarkeyness

Can yo please change me to :bfp: !!! Thanks :happydance:


----------



## LeahMSta

Clarkeyness said:


> Can yo please change me to :bfp: !!! Thanks :happydance:

:dance: Congrats Clarkeyness! I hope you have a happy and health 9 months and beyond!!!

We are still in limbo. Temp increase, no sign of AF 14DPO and BFN. Ugh. ](*,) nothing to do but wait it out.


----------



## elt1013

Powell130 said:


> elt1013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Want2bemomma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> Took an OPK today for shits and giggles..CD27..thought 8DPO...WHY IS IT SO DARK?!
> 
> This might help:
> https://www.peeonastick.com/opkhpt.htmlClick to expand...
> 
> Don't get my hopes up! lol I'm gonna have to POAS in the AM now! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> yep...can usually only mean one of 2 things, BFP or late ovulation! But, I was wondering a couple things if you dont mind answering-how long have you been charting? and how do you temp, oral, vaginal? Just curious because your temps are so odd.Click to expand...
> 
> I've been charting for months now but this cycle I found out the importance of taking it AT THE SAME TIME. I was taking it within a 45min range of eachother when I woke up. Now I have an alarm so it's taken at exactly the same time every day. I temp orally. Yes, my temps are odd even this cycle with taking it at the same time. IDK what the deal is! I'm gonna order a BD basal thermometer for next cycleClick to expand...

I know that some people are freaked out by it, but I had to start taking mine vaginally because my chart looked similar to yours when I temped orally. It may be worth a try for you...I just buy thermometer covers and use those. It worked amazing for me. I now have an obvious temp shift when I didn't before.
I really helped me keep my sanity because I wasn't sure when or if I was ovulating before, and now I know I am!! Give it a try, you wont be disappointed.


----------



## headoverfeet

Hi I'm new to the forum and in my tww for baby #4! 

Congratulations Clarkeyness and anyone else who has gotten a bfp this month!

So I'm just going to jump right in I hope nobody minds :blush: I'm 4 DPO and af is due on the 31st, but I'll be testing with internet cheapies from the 26th :test: because I'm a POAS addict :winkwink:

Looking forward to getting to know you all :flower:


----------



## elt1013

LeahMSta said:


> Clarkeyness said:
> 
> 
> Can yo please change me to :bfp: !!! Thanks :happydance:
> 
> :dance: Congrats Clarkeyness! I hope you have a happy and health 9 months and beyond!!!
> 
> We are still in limbo. Temp increase, no sign of AF 14DPO and BFN. Ugh. ](*,) nothing to do but wait it out.Click to expand...

eek...keeping my fxd for you Leah...your chart still looks great!


----------



## elt1013

Congrats to all of those beautiful BFPs ladies!!!


----------



## Powell130

elt1013 said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elt1013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Want2bemomma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> Took an OPK today for shits and giggles..CD27..thought 8DPO...WHY IS IT SO DARK?!
> 
> This might help:
> https://www.peeonastick.com/opkhpt.htmlClick to expand...
> 
> Don't get my hopes up! lol I'm gonna have to POAS in the AM now! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> yep...can usually only mean one of 2 things, BFP or late ovulation! But, I was wondering a couple things if you dont mind answering-how long have you been charting? and how do you temp, oral, vaginal? Just curious because your temps are so odd.Click to expand...
> 
> I've been charting for months now but this cycle I found out the importance of taking it AT THE SAME TIME. I was taking it within a 45min range of eachother when I woke up. Now I have an alarm so it's taken at exactly the same time every day. I temp orally. Yes, my temps are odd even this cycle with taking it at the same time. IDK what the deal is! I'm gonna order a BD basal thermometer for next cycleClick to expand...
> 
> I know that some people are freaked out by it, but I had to start taking mine vaginally because my chart looked similar to yours when I temped orally. It may be worth a try for you...I just buy thermometer covers and use those. It worked amazing for me. I now have an obvious temp shift when I didn't before.
> I really helped me keep my sanity because I wasn't sure when or if I was ovulating before, and now I know I am!! Give it a try, you wont be disappointed.Click to expand...

I'm not freaked out by it, just not sure if it's necessary yet. This is my first cycle using soy so I pretty much have no idea what to expect anyways lol just gonna wait til BFP or AF and if it's AF, make decisions then. I do know if it's not BFP that I'm going to get a BD basal thermometer


----------



## LeahMSta

elt1013 said:


> LeahMSta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clarkeyness said:
> 
> 
> Can yo please change me to :bfp: !!! Thanks :happydance:
> 
> :dance: Congrats Clarkeyness! I hope you have a happy and health 9 months and beyond!!!
> 
> We are still in limbo. Temp increase, no sign of AF 14DPO and BFN. Ugh. ](*,) nothing to do but wait it out.Click to expand...
> 
> eek...keeping my fxd for you Leah...your chart still looks great!Click to expand...

:hugs: Thanks. We are going a bit insane over here. The not knowing is torture. We have agreed to wait for anyfurther testing until Sunday fmu if AF hasn't made an appearance. We both have busy days ahead and the BFNs just knock the wind out of us. I feel like tomorrow's temp will e a great indication of what is to come though. Nothing to do but wait it out. :coffee:


----------



## elt1013

LeahMSta said:


> elt1013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LeahMSta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clarkeyness said:
> 
> 
> Can yo please change me to :bfp: !!! Thanks :happydance:
> 
> :dance: Congrats Clarkeyness! I hope you have a happy and health 9 months and beyond!!!
> 
> We are still in limbo. Temp increase, no sign of AF 14DPO and BFN. Ugh. ](*,) nothing to do but wait it out.Click to expand...
> 
> eek...keeping my fxd for you Leah...your chart still looks great!Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: Thanks. We are going a bit insane over here. The not knowing is torture. We have agreed to wait for anyfurther testing until Sunday fmu if AF hasn't made an appearance. We both have busy days ahead and the BFNs just knock the wind out of us. I feel like tomorrow's temp will e a great indication of what is to come though. Nothing to do but wait it out. :coffee:Click to expand...

All this waiting sucks!! Wait to ovulate...wait to test....wait for BFP or AF, but it will all be worth it in the end!


----------



## Lala922

Powell130 said:


> Lala922 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lala922 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lala922 said:
> 
> 
> Ahhhh... I think the witch is out to get me!! Having cramps as I type 2 days before she's suppose to be here... Hope she doesn't show!! I'm 11 dpo feeling like I should POAS!
> 
> Cramps can be a good thing! How many HPTs do you have? POAS POAS POAS! lol I did this morning. OPK and HPT. Tell me why the OPK was positive? Have I really not O'd yet? This one was more positive than I've seen yet this cycle. The others were hard to judge and looked weird! :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> I have 3 hpt's but they are all digital so I think I will go get one of the cheapies at dollar store and start with that... But I'm so nervous. I would bum out if I saw a bfn. Ahhh so nerve wrecking. Is it normal that I'm having cramps but no spotting?Click to expand...
> 
> Dollar Store are the way to go if you don't have internet cheapies on hand. BFN right now may or may not be accurate. Cramps are normal in early pregnancy and pre-af so it's kinda hard to say. Just gotta test and wait it out!Click to expand...
> 
> Haha that's the worst part.. It can go either way :wacko: having to wait sucks! I'm gonna think all happy thoughts on my way to the dollar store.. Lol!Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, waiting SUXXXX!!!! lol FX'd for you hun. Let us know how your test goes!Click to expand...

I just took 2 dollar tree HPT's and got + I'm in shock gonna put pics up in a minute.. I know I'm not craz...


----------



## Powell130

Lala922 said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lala922 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lala922 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lala922 said:
> 
> 
> Ahhhh... I think the witch is out to get me!! Having cramps as I type 2 days before she's suppose to be here... Hope she doesn't show!! I'm 11 dpo feeling like I should POAS!
> 
> Cramps can be a good thing! How many HPTs do you have? POAS POAS POAS! lol I did this morning. OPK and HPT. Tell me why the OPK was positive? Have I really not O'd yet? This one was more positive than I've seen yet this cycle. The others were hard to judge and looked weird! :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> I have 3 hpt's but they are all digital so I think I will go get one of the cheapies at dollar store and start with that... But I'm so nervous. I would bum out if I saw a bfn. Ahhh so nerve wrecking. Is it normal that I'm having cramps but no spotting?Click to expand...
> 
> Dollar Store are the way to go if you don't have internet cheapies on hand. BFN right now may or may not be accurate. Cramps are normal in early pregnancy and pre-af so it's kinda hard to say. Just gotta test and wait it out!Click to expand...
> 
> Haha that's the worst part.. It can go either way :wacko: having to wait sucks! I'm gonna think all happy thoughts on my way to the dollar store.. Lol!Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, waiting SUXXXX!!!! lol FX'd for you hun. Let us know how your test goes!Click to expand...
> 
> I just took 2 dollar tree HPT's and got + I'm in shock gonna put pics up in a minute.. I know I'm not craz...Click to expand...

Congrats hun!! Post pics!!! I wanna see


----------



## AMMCAS1114

Powell130 said:


> Lala922 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lala922 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lala922 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lala922 said:
> 
> 
> Ahhhh... I think the witch is out to get me!! Having cramps as I type 2 days before she's suppose to be here... Hope she doesn't show!! I'm 11 dpo feeling like I should POAS!
> 
> Cramps can be a good thing! How many HPTs do you have? POAS POAS POAS! lol I did this morning. OPK and HPT. Tell me why the OPK was positive? Have I really not O'd yet? This one was more positive than I've seen yet this cycle. The others were hard to judge and looked weird! :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> I have 3 hpt's but they are all digital so I think I will go get one of the cheapies at dollar store and start with that... But I'm so nervous. I would bum out if I saw a bfn. Ahhh so nerve wrecking. Is it normal that I'm having cramps but no spotting?Click to expand...
> 
> Dollar Store are the way to go if you don't have internet cheapies on hand. BFN right now may or may not be accurate. Cramps are normal in early pregnancy and pre-af so it's kinda hard to say. Just gotta test and wait it out!Click to expand...
> 
> Haha that's the worst part.. It can go either way :wacko: having to wait sucks! I'm gonna think all happy thoughts on my way to the dollar store.. Lol!Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, waiting SUXXXX!!!! lol FX'd for you hun. Let us know how your test goes!Click to expand...
> 
> I just took 2 dollar tree HPT's and got + I'm in shock gonna put pics up in a minute.. I know I'm not craz...Click to expand...
> 
> Congrats hun!! Post pics!!! I wanna seeClick to expand...

I agree!!! Post those pics!!!! Congratulations!!!!!!!!


----------



## chig

Lala and Clarkeyness - Congratulations!!!!! I can't wait to see that beautiful BFP! :dance:

Powell - Your temps are starting to go up now, I wonder if that is an indication that you may have ovulated later than you thought...not sure, I was just analyzing your chart a little..

Leah - Your charts looks so good. I can't believe you are not getting a positive test. Especially since you are way past your expected time to get AF. :shrug:

Welcome to the newcomers! Good luck to you!
Big hugs to those who got AF. :hugs:

Afm, not much of a change. I am starting to get a little bit of the nausea, and still have the sore boobs. My temps are like all over the place going up and down. I get nervous when they go down, but then feel better when they go back up the next day. If everything goes well during my scan next Monday and my hcg counts doubling normally, then I am looking forward to stop temping...I don't want to add un-needed stress. After two losses, I just want to enjoy being pregnant.


----------



## Lala922

ok ladies what do u think!? am i going nuts or do u see the lines?
 



Attached Files:







photo-1.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 24









photo.jpg
File size: 37.4 KB
Views: 20


----------



## autigers55

That's definitely a bfp!! Congrats!!


----------



## chig

I definitely see it!!!! Congrats again!! Wishing you a health and happy 9 months!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Lala922

autigers55 said:


> That's definitely a bfp!! Congrats!!

thank you so much!! im in shock...AF is due in 2 days i dont know if i should get my hopes up yet!


----------



## Lala922

chig said:


> I definitely see it!!!! Congrats again!! Wishing you a health and happy 9 months!:happydance::happydance:

thank you congrats to you as well :)


----------



## JustFluffy

Hey Ladies, I will jump in now. I am an end of the month tester and hate to join the large threads like this early on because I feel like I get lost :dohh: I am currently 6DPO and will be testing in a week, on the 28th. GL to everyone still waiting to test!


----------



## autigers55

Just try and stay positive hun, stressing will only make things worse. I know it's hard not stressing, but things will work out. :)


----------



## Lala922

autigers55 said:


> Just try and stay positive hun, stressing will only make things worse. I know it's hard not stressing, but things will work out. :)

ok i will relax.... i can't help but SMILE!!


----------



## LeahMSta

Lala922 said:


> autigers55 said:
> 
> 
> Just try and stay positive hun, stressing will only make things worse. I know it's hard not stressing, but things will work out. :)
> 
> ok i will relax.... i can't help but SMILE!!Click to expand...

:happydance: congrats!!! That is a beautiful BFP. Relax and enjoy. Your little one is getting all snuggled in!


----------



## Lala922

LeahMSta said:


> Lala922 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> autigers55 said:
> 
> 
> Just try and stay positive hun, stressing will only make things worse. I know it's hard not stressing, but things will work out. :)
> 
> ok i will relax.... i can't help but SMILE!!Click to expand...
> 
> :happydance: congrats!!! That is a beautiful BFP. Relax and enjoy. Your little one is getting all snuggled in!Click to expand...

thank you so much!!! i know I'm gonna relax gonna call and make a doc appt now :winkwink:


----------



## Powell130

Lala922 said:


> ok ladies what do u think!? am i going nuts or do u see the lines?

CONGRATS hun!! That's definitely BFP!! H & H 9 to you!


----------



## Lala922

Powell130 said:


> Lala922 said:
> 
> 
> ok ladies what do u think!? am i going nuts or do u see the lines?
> 
> CONGRATS hun!! That's definitely BFP!! H & H 9 to you!Click to expand...

thank you!! ahh i knew something was off today when i had the cramps but no spotting... and then went to the bathroom and wiped creamy CM. ive been so tired also, achy boobs, just so many things out of the ordinary.. this was my third pee of the day so i so didnt expect this... but im so happy!!


----------



## Powell130

Lala922 said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lala922 said:
> 
> 
> ok ladies what do u think!? am i going nuts or do u see the lines?
> 
> CONGRATS hun!! That's definitely BFP!! H & H 9 to you!Click to expand...
> 
> thank you!! ahh i knew something was off today when i had the cramps but no spotting... and then went to the bathroom and wiped creamy CM. ive been so tired also, achy boobs, just so many things out of the ordinary.. this was my third pee of the day so i so didnt expect this... but im so happy!!Click to expand...

How long have you been trying and was there anything different you did this cycle? I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Lala922

Powell130 said:


> Lala922 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lala922 said:
> 
> 
> ok ladies what do u think!? am i going nuts or do u see the lines?
> 
> CONGRATS hun!! That's definitely BFP!! H & H 9 to you!Click to expand...
> 
> thank you!! ahh i knew something was off today when i had the cramps but no spotting... and then went to the bathroom and wiped creamy CM. ive been so tired also, achy boobs, just so many things out of the ordinary.. this was my third pee of the day so i so didnt expect this... but im so happy!!Click to expand...
> 
> How long have you been trying and was there anything different you did this cycle? I'm so happy for you!Click to expand...

this is my first month TTC after getting a polyp removed in july (for some reason polyps make you infertile) before then i wasn't trying. when we decided to start trying in May i decided to go talk to my doc to make sure everything was looking good... she just told me to take prenatal vitamins since regular ones have too much VIT A which isnt't too good besides that all i did was track my CM... when i saw the EWCM i got busy and BD'd with my honey! i'm like clockwork 28 days and AF arrives so O was easy to track..


----------



## headoverfeet

Congratulations Lala :) I hope the next 9 months and nice and peaceful.

Welcome JustFluffy

AFM thanks for the warm welcome, woke up bloated this morning, could not get comfortable last night. I'm waiting for my Internet cheapies to arrive sometime today or tomorrow.


----------



## Lala922

ok so i couldn't help but take a third HPT clear blue digital... since the first 2 were dollar tree! just took it 10 minutes ago and got a positive! now i have 3 :bfp: 

im 11 dpo and completely knew something was different so i said screw it im POAS!


----------



## MommytoBryson

Lala922 said:


> ok so i couldn't help but take a third HPT clear blue digital... since the first 2 were dollar tree! just took it 10 minutes ago and got a positive! now i have 3 :bfp:
> 
> im 11 dpo and completely knew something was different so i said screw it im POAS!

Congrats!!! That is soo exciting!! :happydance: Happy and healthy nine months, girl!! :)


----------



## MommytoBryson

Hi, ladies! I am 15 dpo today, no AF yet. I am having some symptoms, but they could also be AF symptoms. I have taken a bunch of IC and they have all been negative with a couple evap/faint lines (not sure which one). Anyways, I took three dollar tree tests in the past week and they were all stark white, no evap or shadow or anything. I took one tonight and it looked negative when the dye was going across, so I left it on the counter and came back and checked on it in 12 minutes. Here is the link to the pic. Evap or positive?

https://www.canyouseealine.com/view_home_pregnancy_test.php?testID=20657


----------



## Powell130

Looks BFP to me!


----------



## Lala922

MommytoBryson said:


> Hi, ladies! I am 15 dpo today, no AF yet. I am having some symptoms, but they could also be AF symptoms. I have taken a bunch of IC and they have all been negative with a couple evap/faint lines (not sure which one). Anyways, I took three dollar tree tests in the past week and they were all stark white, no evap or shadow or anything. I took one tonight and it looked negative when the dye was going across, so I left it on the counter and came back and checked on it in 12 minutes. Here is the link to the pic. Evap or positive?
> 
> https://www.canyouseealine.com/view_home_pregnancy_test.php?testID=20657

that looks like a positive to me hun!!
try a digital tomorrow morning.......

:dust:


----------



## MommytoBryson

Powell130 said:


> Looks BFP to me!

I hope so! I am so scared to believe it is, especially since it came up at 12 minutes! I am praying you get your BFP!!! :)


----------



## MommytoBryson

Lala922 said:


> MommytoBryson said:
> 
> 
> Hi, ladies! I am 15 dpo today, no AF yet. I am having some symptoms, but they could also be AF symptoms. I have taken a bunch of IC and they have all been negative with a couple evap/faint lines (not sure which one). Anyways, I took three dollar tree tests in the past week and they were all stark white, no evap or shadow or anything. I took one tonight and it looked negative when the dye was going across, so I left it on the counter and came back and checked on it in 12 minutes. Here is the link to the pic. Evap or positive?
> 
> https://www.canyouseealine.com/view_home_pregnancy_test.php?testID=20657
> 
> that looks like a positive to me hun!!
> try a digital tomorrow morning.......
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

Thank you, Lala!! I hope so!! I can't buy a digital til friday when we get paid!! AF is due tomorrow, so I will see what happens! :)


----------



## Powell130

MommytoBryson said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> Looks BFP to me!
> 
> I hope so! I am so scared to believe it is, especially since it came up at 12 minutes! I am praying you get your BFP!!! :)Click to expand...

If the time limit is 10 minutes, I honestly don't think the 2 minutes is going to make a difference. I have my Dollar Tree HPT from when I got my BFP (sadly MC) but it still shows positive. Months later.


----------



## MommytoBryson

Powell130 said:


> MommytoBryson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> Looks BFP to me!
> 
> I hope so! I am so scared to believe it is, especially since it came up at 12 minutes! I am praying you get your BFP!!! :)Click to expand...
> 
> If the time limit is 10 minutes, I honestly don't think the 2 minutes is going to make a difference. I have my Dollar Tree HPT from when I got my BFP (sadly MC) but it still shows positive. Months later.Click to expand...

I'm so sorry about your MC. :( i agree about the two minutes not making much of a difference. Fingers crossed for us!


----------



## Andrea214

XxFatMummaxX said:


> + opk can be late ovulation or start of BFP but a positive opk can also mean Af is imminent in some people too
> Fxd it's a bfp brewing!!
> Spotting today so defo out!
> Good luck for those still waiting to test!
> The AF victims I'll see you in sept thread
> Xxxx

I've had 12 days of spotting and no AF so you're not out yet xx


----------



## Andrea214

Lala922 said:


> ok ladies what do u think!? am i going nuts or do u see the lines?

That's what mine looked like yesterday. Congrats :hugs: :happydance:


----------



## JDH1982

Congrats Lala H&H 9 months to you!
MommyTo that looks like an early BFP to me too - can't wait to hear some more news and see more tests xx


----------



## Rikkitikki

I'm late to the game, but I'd like to be added to the 30th please (just over a week to test!)


----------



## MommytoBryson

Okay, so last night i posted a link to a pic of what I (we) thought was the beginning of a BFP. I took the test apart to get a better look at the line, left it on the counter, came back in a few hours, and this is what I found ....

https://canyouseealine.com/view_home_pregnancy_test.php?testID=20659

Stupid, stupid evaps!!! This is by far the weirdest test I have ever seen!! If the pink line in the first picture was an evap, why and how did it turn this white? and why is it in the shape of a C? lol! Pregnancy tests are weird! I think I'm sticking to digitals from now on!!


----------



## Powell130

MommytoBryson said:


> Okay, so last night i posted a link to a pic of what I (we) thought was the beginning of a BFP. I took the test apart to get a better look at the line, left it on the counter, came back in a few hours, and this is what I found ....
> 
> https://canyouseealine.com/view_home_pregnancy_test.php?testID=20659
> 
> Stupid, stupid evaps!!! This is by far the weirdest test I have ever seen!! If the pink line in the first picture was an evap, why and how did it turn this white? and why is it in the shape of a C? lol! Pregnancy tests are weird! I think I'm sticking to digitals from now on!!

I dont think 2 minutes makes a big difference in reading the line. BUT a few hours CAN. Don't use this HPT.. Take another one and go by it.


----------



## Clarkeyness

chig said:


> Lala and Clarkeyness - Congratulations!!!!! I can't wait to see that beautiful BFP! :dance:
> 
> Powell - Your temps are starting to go up now, I wonder if that is an indication that you may have ovulated later than you thought...not sure, I was just analyzing your chart a little..
> 
> Leah - Your charts looks so good. I can't believe you are not getting a positive test. Especially since you are way past your expected time to get AF. :shrug:
> 
> Welcome to the newcomers! Good luck to you!
> Big hugs to those who got AF. :hugs:
> 
> Afm, not much of a change. I am starting to get a little bit of the nausea, and still have the sore boobs. My temps are like all over the place going up and down. I get nervous when they go down, but then feel better when they go back up the next day. If everything goes well during my scan next Monday and my hcg counts doubling normally, then I am looking forward to stop temping...I don't want to add un-needed stress. After two losses, I just want to enjoy being pregnant.

Thank you!! I am stressing about my HCG...they are more then doubling but still low..what are yours?


----------



## Powell130

Clarkeyness said:


> chig said:
> 
> 
> Lala and Clarkeyness - Congratulations!!!!! I can't wait to see that beautiful BFP! :dance:
> 
> Powell - Your temps are starting to go up now, I wonder if that is an indication that you may have ovulated later than you thought...not sure, I was just analyzing your chart a little..
> 
> Leah - Your charts looks so good. I can't believe you are not getting a positive test. Especially since you are way past your expected time to get AF. :shrug:
> 
> Welcome to the newcomers! Good luck to you!
> Big hugs to those who got AF. :hugs:
> 
> Afm, not much of a change. I am starting to get a little bit of the nausea, and still have the sore boobs. My temps are like all over the place going up and down. I get nervous when they go down, but then feel better when they go back up the next day. If everything goes well during my scan next Monday and my hcg counts doubling normally, then I am looking forward to stop temping...I don't want to add un-needed stress. After two losses, I just want to enjoy being pregnant.
> 
> Thank you!! I am stressing about my HCG...they are more then doubling but still low..what are yours?Click to expand...

I don't even know IF I have O'd lol Today's OPK was still positive as you can see. Today's temp is adjusted but only taken 40 minutes after regular temp time, so I know it did in fact go up. I'm still so confused. I thought todays temp would give me an answer on what is going on, but it made the confusion worse! :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







today.jpg
File size: 12.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## lorojovanos

Powell130 said:


> Clarkeyness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chig said:
> 
> 
> Lala and Clarkeyness - Congratulations!!!!! I can't wait to see that beautiful BFP! :dance:
> 
> Powell - Your temps are starting to go up now, I wonder if that is an indication that you may have ovulated later than you thought...not sure, I was just analyzing your chart a little..
> 
> Leah - Your charts looks so good. I can't believe you are not getting a positive test. Especially since you are way past your expected time to get AF. :shrug:
> 
> Welcome to the newcomers! Good luck to you!
> Big hugs to those who got AF. :hugs:
> 
> Afm, not much of a change. I am starting to get a little bit of the nausea, and still have the sore boobs. My temps are like all over the place going up and down. I get nervous when they go down, but then feel better when they go back up the next day. If everything goes well during my scan next Monday and my hcg counts doubling normally, then I am looking forward to stop temping...I don't want to add un-needed stress. After two losses, I just want to enjoy being pregnant.
> 
> Thank you!! I am stressing about my HCG...they are more then doubling but still low..what are yours?Click to expand...
> 
> I don't even know IF I have O'd lol Today's OPK was still positive as you can see. Today's temp is adjusted but only taken 40 minutes after regular temp time, so I know it did in fact go up. I'm still so confused. I thought todays temp would give me an answer on what is going on, but it made the confusion worse! :dohh:Click to expand...

Is it possible you have PCOS?


----------



## Powell130

lorojovanos said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clarkeyness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chig said:
> 
> 
> Lala and Clarkeyness - Congratulations!!!!! I can't wait to see that beautiful BFP! :dance:
> 
> Powell - Your temps are starting to go up now, I wonder if that is an indication that you may have ovulated later than you thought...not sure, I was just analyzing your chart a little..
> 
> Leah - Your charts looks so good. I can't believe you are not getting a positive test. Especially since you are way past your expected time to get AF. :shrug:
> 
> Welcome to the newcomers! Good luck to you!
> Big hugs to those who got AF. :hugs:
> 
> Afm, not much of a change. I am starting to get a little bit of the nausea, and still have the sore boobs. My temps are like all over the place going up and down. I get nervous when they go down, but then feel better when they go back up the next day. If everything goes well during my scan next Monday and my hcg counts doubling normally, then I am looking forward to stop temping...I don't want to add un-needed stress. After two losses, I just want to enjoy being pregnant.
> 
> Thank you!! I am stressing about my HCG...they are more then doubling but still low..what are yours?Click to expand...
> 
> I don't even know IF I have O'd lol Today's OPK was still positive as you can see. Today's temp is adjusted but only taken 40 minutes after regular temp time, so I know it did in fact go up. I'm still so confused. I thought todays temp would give me an answer on what is going on, but it made the confusion worse! :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Is it possible you have PCOS?Click to expand...

I know I've read that it can effect OPK usage, but not sure how. Do you know?

**Edit** Okay so I just visited Dr. Google and they say that if you always or most of the time have a positive or almost positive OPK that could indicate PCOS. That's not the case with me. Most of the time my OPKs have just a faint line


----------



## tay_913

Well looks like I'm officially out. Witch is flying in. I didn't expect it to happen this month anyway with DH having a broken ankle and not BD when the time was right. Onto September- my birthday month:)


----------



## lorojovanos

Powell130 said:


> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clarkeyness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chig said:
> 
> 
> Lala and Clarkeyness - Congratulations!!!!! I can't wait to see that beautiful BFP! :dance:
> 
> Powell - Your temps are starting to go up now, I wonder if that is an indication that you may have ovulated later than you thought...not sure, I was just analyzing your chart a little..
> 
> Leah - Your charts looks so good. I can't believe you are not getting a positive test. Especially since you are way past your expected time to get AF. :shrug:
> 
> Welcome to the newcomers! Good luck to you!
> Big hugs to those who got AF. :hugs:
> 
> Afm, not much of a change. I am starting to get a little bit of the nausea, and still have the sore boobs. My temps are like all over the place going up and down. I get nervous when they go down, but then feel better when they go back up the next day. If everything goes well during my scan next Monday and my hcg counts doubling normally, then I am looking forward to stop temping...I don't want to add un-needed stress. After two losses, I just want to enjoy being pregnant.
> 
> Thank you!! I am stressing about my HCG...they are more then doubling but still low..what are yours?Click to expand...
> 
> I don't even know IF I have O'd lol Today's OPK was still positive as you can see. Today's temp is adjusted but only taken 40 minutes after regular temp time, so I know it did in fact go up. I'm still so confused. I thought todays temp would give me an answer on what is going on, but it made the confusion worse! :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Is it possible you have PCOS?Click to expand...
> 
> I know I've read that it can effect OPK usage, but not sure how. Do you know?
> 
> **Edit** Okay so I just visited Dr. Google and they say that if you always or most of the time have a positive or almost positive OPK that could indicate PCOS. That's not the case with me. Most of the time my OPKs have just a faint lineClick to expand...

I have PCOS, been diagnosed. Not almost all of my opk's are positive. I have tests that are barely visable test lines on them but then randomly throughout my cycle, I'll have blazing positives. 
I hope this is not your case, but it's what pops into my mind when I read about positives a bunch of times throughout a cycle, especially with not a "normal" cycle length.


----------



## Powell130

lorojovanos said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clarkeyness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chig said:
> 
> 
> Lala and Clarkeyness - Congratulations!!!!! I can't wait to see that beautiful BFP! :dance:
> 
> Powell - Your temps are starting to go up now, I wonder if that is an indication that you may have ovulated later than you thought...not sure, I was just analyzing your chart a little..
> 
> Leah - Your charts looks so good. I can't believe you are not getting a positive test. Especially since you are way past your expected time to get AF. :shrug:
> 
> Welcome to the newcomers! Good luck to you!
> Big hugs to those who got AF. :hugs:
> 
> Afm, not much of a change. I am starting to get a little bit of the nausea, and still have the sore boobs. My temps are like all over the place going up and down. I get nervous when they go down, but then feel better when they go back up the next day. If everything goes well during my scan next Monday and my hcg counts doubling normally, then I am looking forward to stop temping...I don't want to add un-needed stress. After two losses, I just want to enjoy being pregnant.
> 
> Thank you!! I am stressing about my HCG...they are more then doubling but still low..what are yours?Click to expand...
> 
> I don't even know IF I have O'd lol Today's OPK was still positive as you can see. Today's temp is adjusted but only taken 40 minutes after regular temp time, so I know it did in fact go up. I'm still so confused. I thought todays temp would give me an answer on what is going on, but it made the confusion worse! :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Is it possible you have PCOS?Click to expand...
> 
> I know I've read that it can effect OPK usage, but not sure how. Do you know?
> 
> **Edit** Okay so I just visited Dr. Google and they say that if you always or most of the time have a positive or almost positive OPK that could indicate PCOS. That's not the case with me. Most of the time my OPKs have just a faint lineClick to expand...
> 
> I have PCOS, been diagnosed. Not almost all of my opk's are positive. I have tests that are barely visable test lines on them but then randomly throughout my cycle, I'll have blazing positives.
> I hope this is not your case, but it's what pops into my mind when I read about positives a bunch of times throughout a cycle, especially with not a "normal" cycle length.Click to expand...

No, don't tell me that ! :(

I've always suspected I have PCOS (not diagnosed) because I have had a few cysts and my paps are always abnormal. I just took a Dollar Tree brand OPK. I'm waiting for the 10 min mark to pass to see what it looks like. We're at 3 minutes right now and it's just a faint line.


----------



## chig

Clarkeyness said:


> chig said:
> 
> 
> Lala and Clarkeyness - Congratulations!!!!! I can't wait to see that beautiful BFP! :dance:
> 
> Powell - Your temps are starting to go up now, I wonder if that is an indication that you may have ovulated later than you thought...not sure, I was just analyzing your chart a little..
> 
> Leah - Your charts looks so good. I can't believe you are not getting a positive test. Especially since you are way past your expected time to get AF. :shrug:
> 
> Welcome to the newcomers! Good luck to you!
> Big hugs to those who got AF. :hugs:
> 
> Afm, not much of a change. I am starting to get a little bit of the nausea, and still have the sore boobs. My temps are like all over the place going up and down. I get nervous when they go down, but then feel better when they go back up the next day. If everything goes well during my scan next Monday and my hcg counts doubling normally, then I am looking forward to stop temping...I don't want to add un-needed stress. After two losses, I just want to enjoy being pregnant.
> 
> Thank you!! I am stressing about my HCG...they are more then doubling but still low..what are yours?Click to expand...

I am going today for my first blood work to get my hcg levels checked. I go again on Friday for the next one and then I have to wait the whole weekend before I will find out on Monday if things are going normal. I am stressing and I don't even have my numbers yet...I am really nervous because last time I was pregnant my numbers were not doubling and I ended up having an ectopic pregnancy.


----------



## Powell130

chig said:


> Clarkeyness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chig said:
> 
> 
> Lala and Clarkeyness - Congratulations!!!!! I can't wait to see that beautiful BFP! :dance:
> 
> Powell - Your temps are starting to go up now, I wonder if that is an indication that you may have ovulated later than you thought...not sure, I was just analyzing your chart a little..
> 
> Leah - Your charts looks so good. I can't believe you are not getting a positive test. Especially since you are way past your expected time to get AF. :shrug:
> 
> Welcome to the newcomers! Good luck to you!
> Big hugs to those who got AF. :hugs:
> 
> Afm, not much of a change. I am starting to get a little bit of the nausea, and still have the sore boobs. My temps are like all over the place going up and down. I get nervous when they go down, but then feel better when they go back up the next day. If everything goes well during my scan next Monday and my hcg counts doubling normally, then I am looking forward to stop temping...I don't want to add un-needed stress. After two losses, I just want to enjoy being pregnant.
> 
> Thank you!! I am stressing about my HCG...they are more then doubling but still low..what are yours?Click to expand...
> 
> I am going today for my first blood work to get my hcg levels checked. I go again on Friday for the next one and then I have to wait the whole weekend before I will find out on Monday if things are going normal. I am stressing and I don't even have my numbers yet...I am really nervous because last time I was pregnant my numbers were not doubling and I ended up having an ectopic pregnancy.Click to expand...

GL hun, fingers crossed for you!


----------



## LeahMSta

Best of luck to you Chig! I hope you get beautiful numbers and your LO is getting all nice and snuggled in!


----------



## danielle1984

tay_913 said:


> Well looks like I'm officially out. Witch is flying in. I didn't expect it to happen this month anyway with DH having a broken ankle and not BD when the time was right. Onto September- my birthday month:)

Good Luck next month Tay.


----------



## lorojovanos

I'm sorry to disappoint you, I'm just giving you my side, this is how it is FOR ME. The challenging thing is, there is no textbook to go from. 
If you have a fear that PCOS is a possibility, I suggest being tested. It will put your mind at ease but by no MEANS am I saying that is what's happening to you. You just seemed so confused as to why you have a few +opk's during a cycle, I wanted to give you ONE POSSIBLE reason. 
I was only diagnosed 5 months ago or so. For 2 years prior to that, I did opk's and at my first surge, I stopped testing, obviously. NEVER got pregnant, even though we had sex at the right times, and it was my surge. Once I got tested and figured it out, I started to take my BBT and also doing opk's throughout my cycle. I could see, I had multiple positive surges so I stopped spending hundreds of dollars a month on them. I did get pregnant two cycles ago, but it did end in an ectopic. I go solely on my CM and my temps now. My last cycle was amazing, this cycle is pretty long but I do know when ovulation happens.


----------



## Powell130

lorojovanos said:


> I'm sorry to disappoint you, I'm just giving you my side, this is how it is FOR ME. The challenging thing is, there is no textbook to go from.
> If you have a fear that PCOS is a possibility, I suggest being tested. It will put your mind at ease but by no MEANS am I saying that is what's happening to you. You just seemed so confused as to why you have a few +opk's during a cycle, I wanted to give you ONE POSSIBLE reason.
> I was only diagnosed 5 months ago or so. For 2 years prior to that, I did opk's and at my first surge, I stopped testing, obviously. NEVER got pregnant, even though we had sex at the right times, and it was my surge. Once I got tested and figured it out, I started to take my BBT and also doing opk's throughout my cycle. I could see, I had multiple positive surges so I stopped spending hundreds of dollars a month on them. I did get pregnant two cycles ago, but it did end in an ectopic. I go solely on my CM and my temps now. My last cycle was amazing, this cycle is pretty long but I do know when ovulation happens.

It's so frustrating! I'm gonna ask to get tested for it when I go for my yearly. This is my first cycle with OPKs so I'm gonna see how next cycle goes and if it's the same, the definitely something to look into. I have gotten preg once before (in june, but sadly ended in MC) so I know it's POSSIBLE, but idk. 

hmph...


----------



## lorojovanos

Powell130 said:


> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> I'm sorry to disappoint you, I'm just giving you my side, this is how it is FOR ME. The challenging thing is, there is no textbook to go from.
> If you have a fear that PCOS is a possibility, I suggest being tested. It will put your mind at ease but by no MEANS am I saying that is what's happening to you. You just seemed so confused as to why you have a few +opk's during a cycle, I wanted to give you ONE POSSIBLE reason.
> I was only diagnosed 5 months ago or so. For 2 years prior to that, I did opk's and at my first surge, I stopped testing, obviously. NEVER got pregnant, even though we had sex at the right times, and it was my surge. Once I got tested and figured it out, I started to take my BBT and also doing opk's throughout my cycle. I could see, I had multiple positive surges so I stopped spending hundreds of dollars a month on them. I did get pregnant two cycles ago, but it did end in an ectopic. I go solely on my CM and my temps now. My last cycle was amazing, this cycle is pretty long but I do know when ovulation happens.
> 
> It's so frustrating! I'm gonna ask to get tested for it when I go for my yearly. This is my first cycle with OPKs so I'm gonna see how next cycle goes and if it's the same, the definitely something to look into. I have gotten preg once before (in june, but sadly ended in MC) so I know it's POSSIBLE, but idk.
> 
> hmph...Click to expand...

I understand the frustration, totally. I see from your charts that now youre at CD30 or so with no ovulation detected and none the cycle before that but you missed a lot of days. If I can give you a suggestion, try your very hardest to take your temps each day and it'll give you a better view of your cycles and the Dr will appreciate it much more:) I also see that you're trying to gain some weight? Are you quite underweight? Being over or underweight can have significant issues with PCOS, but I'm sure you know that. If you're interested, I suggest "The Ultimate PCOS Handbook." It has very valuable information, checklists, dietary changes, vitamins to try to regulate cycles like Agnus Castus. It changed my life. I looked at it just after my diagnosis and it's my bible now. Once this damn long cycle is over, I will be starting the Chasteberry and see where that takes me. A hint, in the book it states if unsure of cycle length, be intimate every 3 days to cover bases. I tried the every other day and for us, it got exhausting every other day for 90 days straight for a long cycle for example. Every 3 days seems pretty reasonable.


----------



## meli1981

i have pcos also. i was diagnosed in 2009, and went on metformin. it took me 14 months to conceive my second daughter. i had had a mc in 2007, and after reading about pcos, mc is very common amongst us. a nearly 45% chance i read in one book. my lo is now 17 months, and we have been ttc since april, ntnp since feb. so i know it takes awhile with pcos and im on met again, been on it since feb again, and i know mc is a very real possibility but the met does reduce that risk somewhat


----------



## Powell130

lorojovanos said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> I'm sorry to disappoint you, I'm just giving you my side, this is how it is FOR ME. The challenging thing is, there is no textbook to go from.
> If you have a fear that PCOS is a possibility, I suggest being tested. It will put your mind at ease but by no MEANS am I saying that is what's happening to you. You just seemed so confused as to why you have a few +opk's during a cycle, I wanted to give you ONE POSSIBLE reason.
> I was only diagnosed 5 months ago or so. For 2 years prior to that, I did opk's and at my first surge, I stopped testing, obviously. NEVER got pregnant, even though we had sex at the right times, and it was my surge. Once I got tested and figured it out, I started to take my BBT and also doing opk's throughout my cycle. I could see, I had multiple positive surges so I stopped spending hundreds of dollars a month on them. I did get pregnant two cycles ago, but it did end in an ectopic. I go solely on my CM and my temps now. My last cycle was amazing, this cycle is pretty long but I do know when ovulation happens.
> 
> It's so frustrating! I'm gonna ask to get tested for it when I go for my yearly. This is my first cycle with OPKs so I'm gonna see how next cycle goes and if it's the same, the definitely something to look into. I have gotten preg once before (in june, but sadly ended in MC) so I know it's POSSIBLE, but idk.
> 
> hmph...Click to expand...
> 
> I understand the frustration, totally. I see from your charts that now youre at CD30 or so with no ovulation detected and none the cycle before that but you missed a lot of days. If I can give you a suggestion, try your very hardest to take your temps each day and it'll give you a better view of your cycles and the Dr will appreciate it much more:) I also see that you're trying to gain some weight? Are you quite underweight? Being over or underweight can have significant issues with PCOS, but I'm sure you know that. If you're interested, I suggest "The Ultimate PCOS Handbook." It has very valuable information, checklists, dietary changes, vitamins to try to regulate cycles like Agnus Castus. It changed my life. I looked at it just after my diagnosis and it's my bible now. Once this damn long cycle is over, I will be starting the Chasteberry and see where that takes me. A hint, in the book it states if unsure of cycle length, be intimate every 3 days to cover bases. I tried the every other day and for us, it got exhausting every other day for 90 days straight for a long cycle for example. Every 3 days seems pretty reasonable.Click to expand...

Yeah I recently learned the imporance of taking temp at the SAME time every day. I wasn't so ON POINT last cycle, and didn't input a lot of the temps. But this month I have gotten better! I am about 10-15 pounds under MY IDEAL weight. I am about 5-7 under from my heights ideal. Okay question, can I have PCOS if my cycles are fairly regular? 33/35 days.


----------



## meli1981

yes, because the cycles can be annovulatory


----------



## lorojovanos

I'm not entirely sure if you can have pcos with a fairly regular cycle of 33-35 days. From what I understand, a fairly "standard" question is "do you have less than 8 periods a year?" My guess would be, and just from what ive read and know, if you're having 11 or 12 cycles a year, chances are, you're not living with PCOS. But again, I'm not too sure. Surely if you go online, there is a checklist if you're interested...


----------



## lorojovanos

meli1981 said:


> yes, because the cycles can be annovulatory

Right, I totally forgot about the annovulatory.... *correction*


----------



## meli1981

lorojovanos said:


> meli1981 said:
> 
> 
> yes, because the cycles can be annovulatory
> 
> Right, I totally forgot about the annovulatory.... *correction*Click to expand...

thats ok, usually if the cycles are annovulatory your cycles will be much longer, but i was diagnosed in 2009, never knew i had it before then, and before the mc always had regular 32 day cycles. but i had awful pain during ovulation, and it wasnt untl i was diagnosed did i learn they were probably cysts


----------



## Powell130

lorojovanos said:


> I'm not entirely sure if you can have pcos with a fairly regular cycle of 33-35 days. From what I understand, a fairly "standard" question is "do you have less than 8 periods a year?" My guess would be, and just from what ive read and know, if you're having 11 or 12 cycles a year, chances are, you're not living with PCOS. But again, I'm not too sure. Surely if you go online, there is a checklist if you're interested...

I did the checklist. Says I may or may not have it lol I'm gonna ask to be tested for it when I go for my yearly


----------



## lorojovanos

Powell130 said:


> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> I'm not entirely sure if you can have pcos with a fairly regular cycle of 33-35 days. From what I understand, a fairly "standard" question is "do you have less than 8 periods a year?" My guess would be, and just from what ive read and know, if you're having 11 or 12 cycles a year, chances are, you're not living with PCOS. But again, I'm not too sure. Surely if you go online, there is a checklist if you're interested...
> 
> I did the checklist. Says I may or may not have it lol I'm gonna ask to be tested for it when I go for my yearlyClick to expand...

Well thats informative:wacko:


----------



## Powell130

lorojovanos said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> I'm not entirely sure if you can have pcos with a fairly regular cycle of 33-35 days. From what I understand, a fairly "standard" question is "do you have less than 8 periods a year?" My guess would be, and just from what ive read and know, if you're having 11 or 12 cycles a year, chances are, you're not living with PCOS. But again, I'm not too sure. Surely if you go online, there is a checklist if you're interested...
> 
> I did the checklist. Says I may or may not have it lol I'm gonna ask to be tested for it when I go for my yearlyClick to expand...
> 
> Well thats informative:wacko:Click to expand...

I know right?!


----------



## Foxycleopatra

Can I join the BFP list! Got my first BFP 2 days ago and it's only getting darker. Waiting on getting bloods done before I get to excited but as they say a lines a line!!!

Good luck to everyone else waiting to test xx


----------



## LeahMSta

Foxycleopatra said:


> Can I join the BFP list! Got my first BFP 2 days ago and it's only getting darker. Waiting on getting bloods done before I get to excited but as they say a lines a line!!!
> 
> Good luck to everyone else waiting to test xx

:happydance: Congrats on you BFP Foxy!!! I hope that your bloods are beautiful so that you can relax and enjoy the next 9 months! :hugs:


----------



## danielle1984

Foxycleopatra said:


> Can I join the BFP list! Got my first BFP 2 days ago and it's only getting darker. Waiting on getting bloods done before I get to excited but as they say a lines a line!!!
> 
> Good luck to everyone else waiting to test xx

Congrats!! :happydance: happy and healthy 9 months:flower:


----------



## adroplet

Leah- have you tested again?? Your chart looks amazing, maybe a late BFP?


----------



## LeahMSta

We are very much holding out hope after this morning's temps. My DP is actually the one carrying and She works in a kitchen. Today she almost got sick everywhere over the smell of sausage (which she has handled every day until now just fine) and was told by her coworker that she actually turned green. LOL!!! Poor baby has every sign under the sun but we just aren't seeing the second line. We'll test on Sunday again and if no AF and no BFP, We'll be scheduling bloods on Monday.


----------



## adroplet

LeahMSta said:


> We are very much holding out hope after this morning's temps. My DP is actually the one carrying and She works in a kitchen. Today she almost got sick everywhere over the smell of sausage (which she has handled every day until now just fine) and was told by her coworker that she actually turned green. LOL!!! Poor baby has every sign under the sun but we just aren't seeing the second line. We'll test on Sunday again and if no AF and no BFP, We'll be scheduling bloods on Monday.

Nausea - great news!! Sending you girls good vibes and tons of :dust:
will be stalking you.:thumbup:


----------



## elt1013

LeahMSta said:


> We are very much holding out hope after this morning's temps. My DP is actually the one carrying and She works in a kitchen. Today she almost got sick everywhere over the smell of sausage (which she has handled every day until now just fine) and was told by her coworker that she actually turned green. LOL!!! Poor baby has every sign under the sun but we just aren't seeing the second line. We'll test on Sunday again and if no AF and no BFP, We'll be scheduling bloods on Monday.

Oh, this is so exciting...you ladies chart looks awesome. So, who is who, are you in your profile pic? Sorry, I'm nosey:winkwink:


----------



## LeahMSta

LOL! I'm suprised no one has asked sooner. My wife is on the left and I am on the right :)


----------



## elt1013

Oh, I'm not shy, if I want to know I will just ask, hehe. Most people aren't offended by it and would rather have people ask if they are curious than just wonder. I once asked a girl that I worked with if her and her partner used a turkey baster, lol. She thought it was hillarious and replied that they used a syringe (without a needle of course). It is just different from most couples and I was curious...and I think it is great!!


----------



## Powell130

Can you please take me off the list? I am done TTC.


----------



## elt1013

Powell130 said:


> Can you please take me off the list? I am done TTC.

Oh no, what's going on?? Don't give up girl! We are here for you.


----------



## Powell130

elt1013 said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> Can you please take me off the list? I am done TTC.
> 
> Oh no, what's going on?? Don't give up girl! We are here for you.Click to expand...

Here's my copy and pasted answer from another thread so I don't have to type it again...

I texted DH a pic of the positive OPK yesterday morning at work and told him that we'd need to do lots of booty in the next few days. He comes him in a freakin' grouchy ass mood both days! Granted he's been in a bad mood for about a week now, and we've been arguing about the smallest things! But he always talks about how he wants a baby blah blah blah and this month I have clued him in on why I take the things I take, why I temp and what it means and all that fun stuff and he acts like this? I'm starting to think I'm the only one who wants this baby...and that's not a good feeling to have! So I am not putting myself through this stress anymore. I'm so tired of analyzing every cramp, twinge, nauseated feeling and everything. I've been doing it for the last 2 years and it hasn't gotten me anywhere, so I am done. It's too much for me. I will definitely still be around to cheer you ladies on to you BFP!!!

I'm typing this thru tears because I want this baby so bad...I just don't want to be the only one who REALLY wants it. Actions speak louder than words and if he really wanted me to get pregnant, he would have jumped on me when he got outta the shower after work yesterday, instead of coming home in a freakin' bad mood and acting like a d*** towards me. Bad day at work or not!


----------



## elt1013

Powell130 said:


> elt1013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> Can you please take me off the list? I am done TTC.
> 
> Oh no, what's going on?? Don't give up girl! We are here for you.Click to expand...
> 
> Here's my copy and pasted answer from another thread so I don't have to type it again...
> 
> I texted DH a pic of the positive OPK yesterday morning at work and told him that we'd need to do lots of booty in the next few days. He comes him in a freakin' grouchy ass mood both days! Granted he's been in a bad mood for about a week now, and we've been arguing about the smallest things! But he always talks about how he wants a baby blah blah blah and this month I have clued him in on why I take the things I take, why I temp and what it means and all that fun stuff and he acts like this? I'm starting to think I'm the only one who wants this baby...and that's not a good feeling to have! So I am not putting myself through this stress anymore. I'm so tired of analyzing every cramp, twinge, nauseated feeling and everything. I've been doing it for the last 2 years and it hasn't gotten me anywhere, so I am done. It's too much for me. I will definitely still be around to cheer you ladies on to you BFP!!!
> 
> I'm typing this thru tears because I want this baby so bad...I just don't want to be the only one who REALLY wants it. Actions speak louder than words and if he really wanted me to get pregnant, he would have jumped on me when he got outta the shower after work yesterday, instead of coming home in a freakin' bad mood and acting like a d*** towards me. Bad day at work or not!Click to expand...

Ah ha...men, aren't they great! Maybe you do just need a little time off, it is exhausting, isn't it!?! Just give it until tomorrow before you make a decision, and you can always change your mind anyhow. Give DH some time to get out of his funk and maybe he isn't expressing it, but he may be having a hard time with all this ttc aswell?? Not trying to tell you what to do, but if it is what you both really want, he will get over it and be right there with you. Just remind him that it will all be worth it when you hold your beautiful baby!


----------



## elt1013

elt1013 said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elt1013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> Can you please take me off the list? I am done TTC.
> 
> Oh no, what's going on?? Don't give up girl! We are here for you.Click to expand...
> 
> Here's my copy and pasted answer from another thread so I don't have to type it again...
> 
> I texted DH a pic of the positive OPK yesterday morning at work and told him that we'd need to do lots of booty in the next few days. He comes him in a freakin' grouchy ass mood both days! Granted he's been in a bad mood for about a week now, and we've been arguing about the smallest things! But he always talks about how he wants a baby blah blah blah and this month I have clued him in on why I take the things I take, why I temp and what it means and all that fun stuff and he acts like this? I'm starting to think I'm the only one who wants this baby...and that's not a good feeling to have! So I am not putting myself through this stress anymore. I'm so tired of analyzing every cramp, twinge, nauseated feeling and everything. I've been doing it for the last 2 years and it hasn't gotten me anywhere, so I am done. It's too much for me. I will definitely still be around to cheer you ladies on to you BFP!!!
> 
> I'm typing this thru tears because I want this baby so bad...I just don't want to be the only one who REALLY wants it. Actions speak louder than words and if he really wanted me to get pregnant, he would have jumped on me when he got outta the shower after work yesterday, instead of coming home in a freakin' bad mood and acting like a d*** towards me. Bad day at work or not!Click to expand...
> 
> Ah ha...men, aren't they great! Maybe you do just need a little time off, it is exhausting, isn't it!?! Just give it until tomorrow before you make a decision, and you can always change your mind anyhow. Give DH some time to get out of his funk and maybe he isn't expressing it, but he may be having a hard time with all this ttc aswell?? Not trying to tell you what to do, but if it is what you both really want, he will get over it and be right there with you. Just remind him that it will all be worth it when you hold your beautiful baby!Click to expand...

Oh, and did I mention that guys are just clueless, lol!!


----------



## LeahMSta

Powell130 said:


> elt1013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> Can you please take me off the list? I am done TTC.
> 
> Oh no, what's going on?? Don't give up girl! We are here for you.Click to expand...
> 
> Here's my copy and pasted answer from another thread so I don't have to type it again...
> 
> I texted DH a pic of the positive OPK yesterday morning at work and told him that we'd need to do lots of booty in the next few days. He comes him in a freakin' grouchy ass mood both days! Granted he's been in a bad mood for about a week now, and we've been arguing about the smallest things! But he always talks about how he wants a baby blah blah blah and this month I have clued him in on why I take the things I take, why I temp and what it means and all that fun stuff and he acts like this? I'm starting to think I'm the only one who wants this baby...and that's not a good feeling to have! So I am not putting myself through this stress anymore. I'm so tired of analyzing every cramp, twinge, nauseated feeling and everything. I've been doing it for the last 2 years and it hasn't gotten me anywhere, so I am done. It's too much for me. I will definitely still be around to cheer you ladies on to you BFP!!!
> 
> I'm typing this thru tears because I want this baby so bad...I just don't want to be the only one who REALLY wants it. Actions speak louder than words and if he really wanted me to get pregnant, he would have jumped on me when he got outta the shower after work yesterday, instead of coming home in a freakin' bad mood and acting like a d*** towards me. Bad day at work or not!Click to expand...

First of all :hugs:

Now, take a few deep breaths. :flower:

Ok...now we can chat :thumbup: I'm so sorry that your DH is being a *ahem* poopy head. TTC is so much work and reqires so much though and careful planning that it can be all consuming. I feel your pain. He should certainly want to be involved and be a participant. That said, men are simple creatures. (not just saying it because I am a big ol lezzer. I have brothers, and many men in my life.) While we can multitask and plan ahead, they have singular minds. We can seperate work and home. (well most of the time :blush:) He is thinking about what a crappy day he had and isn't thinking about your months of effort. :nope: Not an exscuse just an explanation. Do both of you a favor an take a few days to calm down then talk to him about how BD days only come so often and how important it is to you. Hopefully you can come to some kind of an understanding. If not, a good time out may be just what you need to get that BFP.


----------



## Powell130

elt1013 said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elt1013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> Can you please take me off the list? I am done TTC.
> 
> Oh no, what's going on?? Don't give up girl! We are here for you.Click to expand...
> 
> Here's my copy and pasted answer from another thread so I don't have to type it again...
> 
> I texted DH a pic of the positive OPK yesterday morning at work and told him that we'd need to do lots of booty in the next few days. He comes him in a freakin' grouchy ass mood both days! Granted he's been in a bad mood for about a week now, and we've been arguing about the smallest things! But he always talks about how he wants a baby blah blah blah and this month I have clued him in on why I take the things I take, why I temp and what it means and all that fun stuff and he acts like this? I'm starting to think I'm the only one who wants this baby...and that's not a good feeling to have! So I am not putting myself through this stress anymore. I'm so tired of analyzing every cramp, twinge, nauseated feeling and everything. I've been doing it for the last 2 years and it hasn't gotten me anywhere, so I am done. It's too much for me. I will definitely still be around to cheer you ladies on to you BFP!!!
> 
> I'm typing this thru tears because I want this baby so bad...I just don't want to be the only one who REALLY wants it. Actions speak louder than words and if he really wanted me to get pregnant, he would have jumped on me when he got outta the shower after work yesterday, instead of coming home in a freakin' bad mood and acting like a d*** towards me. Bad day at work or not!Click to expand...
> 
> Ah ha...men, aren't they great! Maybe you do just need a little time off, it is exhausting, isn't it!?! Just give it until tomorrow before you make a decision, and you can always change your mind anyhow. Give DH some time to get out of his funk and maybe he isn't expressing it, but he may be having a hard time with all this ttc aswell?? Not trying to tell you what to do, but if it is what you both really want, he will get over it and be right there with you. Just remind him that it will all be worth it when you hold your beautiful baby!Click to expand...

It's SO exhausting. I got a BFP in June but sadly MC. He wasn't upset about that. Any time I try to talk to him about it and how it's frustrating to me how it's taking so long and if it's even going to happen at all, no sympathy. Just random jokes about "so when are you gonna have my baby?" all this crap. he's a cold person when it comes to anything that has to do with feelings, i swear. his grandfather died a few weeks ago, when his dad called to tell him "dang papa, can't drink whiskey and OJ everyday" just little things like that he's ALWAYS said. So that's not a suprise to me. But the fact that he's even like that with me, his wife, isn't really settling too well with me honestly. Hmm mayb if he would have remembered (cared enough to!) to add me to his insurance when open enrollment came around a few months ago, we only married Jan 30 of this year. Then mayb I could go to the docs to figure out what's wrong and why it's taking so long. There's another 'actions speak louder than words' situation. I don't think he's thinking about the whole TTC process. He's just looking at the situation as a whole...we have sex, i dont pull out, you should get pregnant. Not the small details, even tho I have explained it to him this cycle so you would think he'd be almost interested in it! 

:cry: :cry: :cry:


----------



## elt1013

Powell130 said:


> elt1013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elt1013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> Can you please take me off the list? I am done TTC.
> 
> Oh no, what's going on?? Don't give up girl! We are here for you.Click to expand...
> 
> Here's my copy and pasted answer from another thread so I don't have to type it again...
> 
> I texted DH a pic of the positive OPK yesterday morning at work and told him that we'd need to do lots of booty in the next few days. He comes him in a freakin' grouchy ass mood both days! Granted he's been in a bad mood for about a week now, and we've been arguing about the smallest things! But he always talks about how he wants a baby blah blah blah and this month I have clued him in on why I take the things I take, why I temp and what it means and all that fun stuff and he acts like this? I'm starting to think I'm the only one who wants this baby...and that's not a good feeling to have! So I am not putting myself through this stress anymore. I'm so tired of analyzing every cramp, twinge, nauseated feeling and everything. I've been doing it for the last 2 years and it hasn't gotten me anywhere, so I am done. It's too much for me. I will definitely still be around to cheer you ladies on to you BFP!!!
> 
> I'm typing this thru tears because I want this baby so bad...I just don't want to be the only one who REALLY wants it. Actions speak louder than words and if he really wanted me to get pregnant, he would have jumped on me when he got outta the shower after work yesterday, instead of coming home in a freakin' bad mood and acting like a d*** towards me. Bad day at work or not!Click to expand...
> 
> Ah ha...men, aren't they great! Maybe you do just need a little time off, it is exhausting, isn't it!?! Just give it until tomorrow before you make a decision, and you can always change your mind anyhow. Give DH some time to get out of his funk and maybe he isn't expressing it, but he may be having a hard time with all this ttc aswell?? Not trying to tell you what to do, but if it is what you both really want, he will get over it and be right there with you. Just remind him that it will all be worth it when you hold your beautiful baby!Click to expand...
> 
> It's SO exhausting. I got a BFP in June but sadly MC. He wasn't upset about that. Any time I try to talk to him about it and how it's frustrating to me how it's taking so long and if it's even going to happen at all, no sympathy. Just random jokes about "so when are you gonna have my baby?" all this crap. he's a cold person when it comes to anything that has to do with feelings, i swear. his grandfather died a few weeks ago, when his dad called to tell him "dang papa, can't drink whiskey and OJ everyday" just little things like that he's ALWAYS said. So that's not a suprise to me. But the fact that he's even like that with me, his wife, isn't really settling too well with me honestly. Hmm mayb if he would have remembered (cared enough to!) to add me to his insurance when open enrollment came around a few months ago, we only married Jan 30 of this year. Then mayb I could go to the docs to figure out what's wrong and why it's taking so long. There's another 'actions speak louder than words' situation. I don't think he's thinking about the whole TTC process. He's just looking at the situation as a whole...we have sex, i dont pull out, you should get pregnant. Not the small details, even tho I have explained it to him this cycle so you would think he'd be almost interested in it!
> 
> :cry: :cry: :cry:Click to expand...

Well, I think my DH just humors me when I explain it to him, but he isn't really worried about it either. He just keeps saying that it will happen. Just sounds like yours really doesn't want to or doesn't know how to show any emotion at all (which is def. a man thing). They never see all the extra effort we put into things as they are just not detail oriented. I dont think there is any changing that unfortunately! I am not saying men are complete shit, they are just simple. Just seems like he has the same attitude as mine...it will happen sooner or later. Hang in there, I am sure alot of ladies are in the same boat! It can be a rocky road but I really do believe we will all get what we deserve...BFP of course!


----------



## Powell130

LeahMSta said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elt1013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> Can you please take me off the list? I am done TTC.
> 
> Oh no, what's going on?? Don't give up girl! We are here for you.Click to expand...
> 
> Here's my copy and pasted answer from another thread so I don't have to type it again...
> 
> I texted DH a pic of the positive OPK yesterday morning at work and told him that we'd need to do lots of booty in the next few days. He comes him in a freakin' grouchy ass mood both days! Granted he's been in a bad mood for about a week now, and we've been arguing about the smallest things! But he always talks about how he wants a baby blah blah blah and this month I have clued him in on why I take the things I take, why I temp and what it means and all that fun stuff and he acts like this? I'm starting to think I'm the only one who wants this baby...and that's not a good feeling to have! So I am not putting myself through this stress anymore. I'm so tired of analyzing every cramp, twinge, nauseated feeling and everything. I've been doing it for the last 2 years and it hasn't gotten me anywhere, so I am done. It's too much for me. I will definitely still be around to cheer you ladies on to you BFP!!!
> 
> I'm typing this thru tears because I want this baby so bad...I just don't want to be the only one who REALLY wants it. Actions speak louder than words and if he really wanted me to get pregnant, he would have jumped on me when he got outta the shower after work yesterday, instead of coming home in a freakin' bad mood and acting like a d*** towards me. Bad day at work or not!Click to expand...
> 
> First of all :hugs:
> 
> Now, take a few deep breaths. :flower:
> 
> Ok...now we can chat :thumbup: I'm so sorry that your DH is being a *ahem* poopy head. TTC is so much work and reqires so much though and careful planning that it can be all consuming. I feel your pain. He should certainly want to be involved and be a participant. That said, men are simple creatures. (not just saying it because I am a big ol lezzer. I have brothers, and many men in my life.) While we can multitask and plan ahead, they have singular minds. We can seperate work and home. (well most of the time :blush:) He is thinking about what a crappy day he had and isn't thinking about your months of effort. :nope: Not an exscuse just an explanation. Do both of you a favor an take a few days to calm down then talk to him about how BD days only come so often and how important it is to you. Hopefully you can come to some kind of an understanding. If not, a good time out may be just what you need to get that BFP.Click to expand...

The sad thing is that he KNOWS that I don't always ovulate and when I do, I don't really know when (first month with OPKs) so when we :sex: it's always pretty much BD'ing because he NEVER pulls out we NEVER use condoms and I ALWAYS lay down with pillow under bum for atleast 30 minutes EVERYTIME. So it really doesn't even take much thought from him, at all lol 

I'm really thinking about sleeping on the couch tonight, and the only time we've slept apart the whole 2+ years we've been together were for about a week in June with I came down with the flu, little did we know at the time it was because I was pregnant, sadly MC 3 days after finding out.


----------



## elt1013

I'm sorry about your MC :hugs: 
Just whatever you do, don't let this ttc stuff make you grow apart. Guys just don't know how to deal with this stuff even though we seem to do all the hard work with it. Good luck girl...sleep tight, wherever you decide to sleep.


----------



## LeahMSta

Powell130 said:


> LeahMSta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elt1013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> Can you please take me off the list? I am done TTC.
> 
> Oh no, what's going on?? Don't give up girl! We are here for you.Click to expand...
> 
> Here's my copy and pasted answer from another thread so I don't have to type it again...
> 
> I texted DH a pic of the positive OPK yesterday morning at work and told him that we'd need to do lots of booty in the next few days. He comes him in a freakin' grouchy ass mood both days! Granted he's been in a bad mood for about a week now, and we've been arguing about the smallest things! But he always talks about how he wants a baby blah blah blah and this month I have clued him in on why I take the things I take, why I temp and what it means and all that fun stuff and he acts like this? I'm starting to think I'm the only one who wants this baby...and that's not a good feeling to have! So I am not putting myself through this stress anymore. I'm so tired of analyzing every cramp, twinge, nauseated feeling and everything. I've been doing it for the last 2 years and it hasn't gotten me anywhere, so I am done. It's too much for me. I will definitely still be around to cheer you ladies on to you BFP!!!
> 
> I'm typing this thru tears because I want this baby so bad...I just don't want to be the only one who REALLY wants it. Actions speak louder than words and if he really wanted me to get pregnant, he would have jumped on me when he got outta the shower after work yesterday, instead of coming home in a freakin' bad mood and acting like a d*** towards me. Bad day at work or not!Click to expand...
> 
> First of all :hugs:
> 
> Now, take a few deep breaths. :flower:
> 
> Ok...now we can chat :thumbup: I'm so sorry that your DH is being a *ahem* poopy head. TTC is so much work and reqires so much though and careful planning that it can be all consuming. I feel your pain. He should certainly want to be involved and be a participant. That said, men are simple creatures. (not just saying it because I am a big ol lezzer. I have brothers, and many men in my life.) While we can multitask and plan ahead, they have singular minds. We can seperate work and home. (well most of the time :blush:) He is thinking about what a crappy day he had and isn't thinking about your months of effort. :nope: Not an exscuse just an explanation. Do both of you a favor an take a few days to calm down then talk to him about how BD days only come so often and how important it is to you. Hopefully you can come to some kind of an understanding. If not, a good time out may be just what you need to get that BFP.Click to expand...
> 
> The sad thing is that he KNOWS that I don't always ovulate and when I do, I don't really know when (first month with OPKs) so when we :sex: it's always pretty much BD'ing because he NEVER pulls out we NEVER use condoms and I ALWAYS lay down with pillow under bum for atleast 30 minutes EVERYTIME. So it really doesn't even take much thought from him, at all lol
> 
> I'm really thinking about sleeping on the couch tonight, and the only time we've slept apart the whole 2+ years we've been together were for about a week in June with I came down with the flu, little did we know at the time it was because I was pregnant, sadly MC 3 days after finding out.Click to expand...

Hang in there doll. Don't make yourself uncomfortable. Hog the bed, steal the covers, or don't brush your teeth and breathe all over him :haha: That'll teach him more than having a bed to himself will.


----------



## elt1013

LeahMSta said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LeahMSta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elt1013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> Can you please take me off the list? I am done TTC.
> 
> Oh no, what's going on?? Don't give up girl! We are here for you.Click to expand...
> 
> Here's my copy and pasted answer from another thread so I don't have to type it again...
> 
> I texted DH a pic of the positive OPK yesterday morning at work and told him that we'd need to do lots of booty in the next few days. He comes him in a freakin' grouchy ass mood both days! Granted he's been in a bad mood for about a week now, and we've been arguing about the smallest things! But he always talks about how he wants a baby blah blah blah and this month I have clued him in on why I take the things I take, why I temp and what it means and all that fun stuff and he acts like this? I'm starting to think I'm the only one who wants this baby...and that's not a good feeling to have! So I am not putting myself through this stress anymore. I'm so tired of analyzing every cramp, twinge, nauseated feeling and everything. I've been doing it for the last 2 years and it hasn't gotten me anywhere, so I am done. It's too much for me. I will definitely still be around to cheer you ladies on to you BFP!!!
> 
> I'm typing this thru tears because I want this baby so bad...I just don't want to be the only one who REALLY wants it. Actions speak louder than words and if he really wanted me to get pregnant, he would have jumped on me when he got outta the shower after work yesterday, instead of coming home in a freakin' bad mood and acting like a d*** towards me. Bad day at work or not!Click to expand...
> 
> First of all :hugs:
> 
> Now, take a few deep breaths. :flower:
> 
> Ok...now we can chat :thumbup: I'm so sorry that your DH is being a *ahem* poopy head. TTC is so much work and reqires so much though and careful planning that it can be all consuming. I feel your pain. He should certainly want to be involved and be a participant. That said, men are simple creatures. (not just saying it because I am a big ol lezzer. I have brothers, and many men in my life.) While we can multitask and plan ahead, they have singular minds. We can seperate work and home. (well most of the time :blush:) He is thinking about what a crappy day he had and isn't thinking about your months of effort. :nope: Not an exscuse just an explanation. Do both of you a favor an take a few days to calm down then talk to him about how BD days only come so often and how important it is to you. Hopefully you can come to some kind of an understanding. If not, a good time out may be just what you need to get that BFP.Click to expand...
> 
> The sad thing is that he KNOWS that I don't always ovulate and when I do, I don't really know when (first month with OPKs) so when we :sex: it's always pretty much BD'ing because he NEVER pulls out we NEVER use condoms and I ALWAYS lay down with pillow under bum for atleast 30 minutes EVERYTIME. So it really doesn't even take much thought from him, at all lol
> 
> I'm really thinking about sleeping on the couch tonight, and the only time we've slept apart the whole 2+ years we've been together were for about a week in June with I came down with the flu, little did we know at the time it was because I was pregnant, sadly MC 3 days after finding out.Click to expand...
> 
> Hang in there doll. Don't make yourself uncomfortable. Hog the bed, steal the covers, or don't brush your teeth and breathe all over him :haha: That'll teach him more than having a bed to himself will.Click to expand...

Haha...that is great advice, lol.


----------



## Powell130

elt1013 said:


> I'm sorry about your MC :hugs:
> Just whatever you do, don't let this ttc stuff make you grow apart. Guys just don't know how to deal with this stuff even though we seem to do all the hard work with it. Good luck girl...sleep tight, wherever you decide to sleep.

Thanx hun. I'm trying not to let it, but it's starting to effect us I think. We knew from the very beginning that we want kids AND SOON. Little did I know this may be what drives us apart. I almost resent him right now (the anger stage of grief is setting in apparently haha) and that's not what I WANT or what we NEED. I just dont know what to do at this point, I am at a loss..I very well may wake up in the AM with complete opposite feelings, You ladies know how this is :haha:


----------



## Powell130

LeahMSta said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LeahMSta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elt1013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> Can you please take me off the list? I am done TTC.
> 
> Oh no, what's going on?? Don't give up girl! We are here for you.Click to expand...
> 
> Here's my copy and pasted answer from another thread so I don't have to type it again...
> 
> I texted DH a pic of the positive OPK yesterday morning at work and told him that we'd need to do lots of booty in the next few days. He comes him in a freakin' grouchy ass mood both days! Granted he's been in a bad mood for about a week now, and we've been arguing about the smallest things! But he always talks about how he wants a baby blah blah blah and this month I have clued him in on why I take the things I take, why I temp and what it means and all that fun stuff and he acts like this? I'm starting to think I'm the only one who wants this baby...and that's not a good feeling to have! So I am not putting myself through this stress anymore. I'm so tired of analyzing every cramp, twinge, nauseated feeling and everything. I've been doing it for the last 2 years and it hasn't gotten me anywhere, so I am done. It's too much for me. I will definitely still be around to cheer you ladies on to you BFP!!!
> 
> I'm typing this thru tears because I want this baby so bad...I just don't want to be the only one who REALLY wants it. Actions speak louder than words and if he really wanted me to get pregnant, he would have jumped on me when he got outta the shower after work yesterday, instead of coming home in a freakin' bad mood and acting like a d*** towards me. Bad day at work or not!Click to expand...
> 
> First of all :hugs:
> 
> Now, take a few deep breaths. :flower:
> 
> Ok...now we can chat :thumbup: I'm so sorry that your DH is being a *ahem* poopy head. TTC is so much work and reqires so much though and careful planning that it can be all consuming. I feel your pain. He should certainly want to be involved and be a participant. That said, men are simple creatures. (not just saying it because I am a big ol lezzer. I have brothers, and many men in my life.) While we can multitask and plan ahead, they have singular minds. We can seperate work and home. (well most of the time :blush:) He is thinking about what a crappy day he had and isn't thinking about your months of effort. :nope: Not an exscuse just an explanation. Do both of you a favor an take a few days to calm down then talk to him about how BD days only come so often and how important it is to you. Hopefully you can come to some kind of an understanding. If not, a good time out may be just what you need to get that BFP.Click to expand...
> 
> The sad thing is that he KNOWS that I don't always ovulate and when I do, I don't really know when (first month with OPKs) so when we :sex: it's always pretty much BD'ing because he NEVER pulls out we NEVER use condoms and I ALWAYS lay down with pillow under bum for atleast 30 minutes EVERYTIME. So it really doesn't even take much thought from him, at all lol
> 
> I'm really thinking about sleeping on the couch tonight, and the only time we've slept apart the whole 2+ years we've been together were for about a week in June with I came down with the flu, little did we know at the time it was because I was pregnant, sadly MC 3 days after finding out.Click to expand...
> 
> Hang in there doll. Don't make yourself uncomfortable. Hog the bed, steal the covers, or don't brush your teeth and breathe all over him :haha: That'll teach him more than having a bed to himself will.Click to expand...

GREAT ADVICE :haha: i love it!


----------



## Powell130

Random:

The inside side of my big toe on my left foot is numb and has been for like 2 or 3 days. I only notice it when I touch it. What the heck? lol pinched nerve? bad circulation?


----------



## JDH1982

Oh Powell honey, don't let it upset you. My DH was a little like this the other day and I know he is desperate for a baby, I told him we needed to BD and he said oh but i'm too tired, to which i replied, well I can't do it without you! Then he fell asleep lol

I was really annoyed because i'd got my peak on my CBFM, so all men definitely have their moments!

Hugs to you - never give up xx


----------



## Powell130

Thank you JDH! 


I GOT MY CROSSHAIRS THIS MORNING!!! ON THE SAME DAY I THOUGHT I O'd!!


----------



## sara070102

I'm out this month, confirmed chemical for me.


----------



## chig

Yayyyyy for getting your crosshairs !!!! Don't give up honey. Ttc is not easy, but like the other ladies said, it would be so worth it once you hold your baby in your arms. If you need a break, then do that... But don't give up. Again, the decision is still yours, but just giving my two cents!


----------



## LeahMSta

Going insane ladies. We got another BFN on a digi and her temp rose again and is higher than it's ever been. We are 3 days late with no sign of AF and every sign says that we should be expecting....except the proof. Im so discouraged. I want to lay down and cry and I still have to face my workday. Anyone got a pep talk for me?


----------



## lorojovanos

Yah for CH's!
I have been in your position, a couple of times during this last 2.5 years of TTC. I even sat him down, showed him FF, showed him that I don't ovulate every cycle, sometimes my cycles are 60 days long, or longer so that already eliminates half the chances per year. Yet I still always initiate, sometimes even convince! It sucks and it makes me sad, but after this length of TTC, "romantic" sex happens far less than the TTC sex. Cause when it's the TTC kind, its unfortunately become like a job at times and I don't care how tired he is, I'll say "lay down and ill do all the work." I once said that and he said "all youre trying to do is milk me!" DUH, at this point:)
Now, can you guys looks at my chart? Last cycle rocked, very little temp change, pretty consistant, obvious when ovulation occurred. Now this cycle, I took soy. I dont know if thats why my cycle is so long, or what the hell is going on. It's hard to tell since I have that two week block when I was on vacation that I didnt temp at all. But when my temps started to decline, I thought that maybe I did ovulate while I was gone. BUT, my temps havent ever been this low, and then a crazy increase today with EWCM yesterday? Do you think its possible I ovulated yesterday? It's probably more likely that my temp was just a random fluke and AF is right around the corner right?


----------



## Powell130

I took soy this cycle too! I've read lots about it pushing back O and stuff so it's likely that you are about to O!


----------



## adroplet

LeahMSta said:


> Going insane ladies. We got another BFN on a digi and her temp rose again and is higher than it's ever been. We are 3 days late with no sign of AF and every sign says that we should be expecting....except the proof. Im so discouraged. I want to lay down and cry and I still have to face my workday. Anyone got a pep talk for me?

I would say, try a FRER....and if that was neg, i'd say call md to speed up the blood test (it's just a blood test, not surgery) if that didnt work, i guess i'd have to wait till Mon for the blood test and demand for an ultrasound...until then, i'd be POAFRER daily. 
The great thing is that there's no sign of AF. I really belive this will be a late positive for you girls, it has happened.

*im 6dpo and cramping lightly.


----------



## elt1013

LeahMSta said:


> Going insane ladies. We got another BFN on a digi and her temp rose again and is higher than it's ever been. We are 3 days late with no sign of AF and every sign says that we should be expecting....except the proof. Im so discouraged. I want to lay down and cry and I still have to face my workday. Anyone got a pep talk for me?

Has she ever been this late before or usually pretty regular? It is more unusual, but I have heard of some girls never getting a BFP on HPT or not getting it for several weeks (which I'm sure you have also). Hmm..I know it must be driving you crazy, but maybe just wait a couple more days and try again if the temps are still up? Then if still no "pregnant" on the digi, I would go for bloods! That chart still looks better than ever, so It's a complete mystery. 

I really hope for you ladies that you find out soon, but even if the answer isn't what you want it to be...I hope you keep going and don't get yourselves too down about it (I know, easier said than done). It seems our bodies have ways of playing cruel tricks on us sometimes when ttc. 

I going keep checking this thing every morning hoping to see your BFP!! So, make sure you keep us updated!:dust:


----------



## LeahMSta

Thanks adroplet. I just emailed our midwife to see if she can squeeze us in. I'll be sure to keep everyone posted. (I included a screen shot of our chart to emphasize WHY we think we need one)We'll see what she has to say. I think she'll be more open to doing the bloodwoork this soon than our GP is. I will now check my return email obsessively for the rest of the day. LOL!


----------



## Powell130

I really hope this is going to be a late BFP for you ladies! It looks that way atleast. I'm curious to see how blood work will go. Keep us updated!!!

FX'd for ya'll!!!


----------



## elt1013

Powell130 said:


> Thank you JDH!
> 
> 
> I GOT MY CROSSHAIRS THIS MORNING!!! ON THE SAME DAY I THOUGHT I O'd!!

Woohoo for crosshairs..so it was the same day most of us thought it was! Now, I am going to go back and look at your chart!


----------



## elt1013

elt1013 said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you JDH!
> 
> 
> I GOT MY CROSSHAIRS THIS MORNING!!! ON THE SAME DAY I THOUGHT I O'd!!
> 
> Woohoo for crosshairs..so it was the same day most of us thought it was! Now, I am going to go back and look at your chart!Click to expand...

Your chart is looking nice too...temp is going up...have you done an OPK yet today? I am curious to see what that says!


----------



## Powell130

elt1013 said:


> elt1013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you JDH!
> 
> 
> I GOT MY CROSSHAIRS THIS MORNING!!! ON THE SAME DAY I THOUGHT I O'd!!
> 
> Woohoo for crosshairs..so it was the same day most of us thought it was! Now, I am going to go back and look at your chart!Click to expand...
> 
> Your chart is looking nice too...temp is going up...have you done an OPK yet today? I am curious to see what that says!Click to expand...

No I haven't lol I will start holding pee now!!


----------



## LeahMSta

Look at you hopping back on the pee-holding horse Powell! :rofl: I'm so excited for you!!! So did you hog the bed last night and get your revenge or did you guys kiss and make up?


----------



## Mof2012

I got my BFP this morning!!!!!!!

Good luck testing everyone!!! My fingers are crossed for you all.


----------



## Powell130

LeahMSta said:


> Look at you hopping back on the pee-holding horse Powell! :rofl: I'm so excited for you!!! So did you hog the bed last night and get your revenge or did you guys kiss and make up?

Even no TTC can't make my POAS addiction go away!! haha I do have a bunch of IC that will do me no good so might as well use them right. Oh and I did hog the bed, I brought 2 of our puppies to bed hehe


----------



## elt1013

Powell130 said:


> elt1013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elt1013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you JDH!
> 
> 
> I GOT MY CROSSHAIRS THIS MORNING!!! ON THE SAME DAY I THOUGHT I O'd!!
> 
> Woohoo for crosshairs..so it was the same day most of us thought it was! Now, I am going to go back and look at your chart!Click to expand...
> 
> Your chart is looking nice too...temp is going up...have you done an OPK yet today? I am curious to see what that says!Click to expand...
> 
> No I haven't lol I will start holding pee now!!Click to expand...

yay for pee holding..glad to see you back in full force!


----------



## elt1013

Mof2012 said:


> I got my BFP this morning!!!!!!!
> 
> Good luck testing everyone!!! My fingers are crossed for you all.[/QUOTE
> 
> Congrats and thanks!


----------



## Clarkeyness

Mof2012 said:


> I got my BFP this morning!!!!!!!
> 
> Good luck testing everyone!!! My fingers are crossed for you all.

YEAH!!! Congrats!! welcome to the club!!:hugs:


----------



## Powell130

OPK still flaming positive. HPT still completely negative. WTH?!

IDK if these ICs work for me tho since I took a Dollar Tree one yesterday and it was negative as can be. Or mayb it's the Dollar Tree's that don't work for me? I suppose I'll try a different brand IC next cycle. Any recommendations?

Ahh I don't want the extra stress of the OPKs, but they're addictive so I know I will use them lol


----------



## garfie

Hi Ladies

Still stalking:flower:

Powell - maybe your body geared up to O but then didn't for some reason?:shrug: I reckon FF will change again soon hun.

Have you had a m/c recently or anything like that?

Congrats to all the new BFPs :happydance:

Sorry to all those the :witch: got hope she isn't to evil:hugs:

AFM - CD 6 let's hope I O this month as CBFM is already on HIGH (normally LOW) body maybe getting back to normal?

:hugs:

X


----------



## chig

garfie said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Still stalking:flower:
> 
> Powell - maybe your body geared up to O but then didn't for some reason?:shrug: I reckon FF will change again soon hun.
> 
> Have you had a m/c recently or anything like that?
> 
> Congrats to all the new BFPs :happydance:
> 
> Sorry to all those the :witch: got hope she isn't to evil:hugs:
> 
> AFM - CD 6 let's hope I O this month as CBFM is already on HIGH (normally LOW) body maybe getting back to normal?
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Good luck hun. my fingers are crossed for you!

AFM, I got my hcg numbers back today and they are in the 3000s!! :happydance:The nurse said that those are excellent numbers and can do a scan tomorrow to make sure my bean is the uterus.
Please be in the uterus!!!


----------



## garfie

Fingers crossed Chig everything is where it should be - baby in the uterus, baby in the uterus:flower:

HCG numbers are fab hun :happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Powell130

chig said:


> garfie said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies
> 
> Still stalking:flower:
> 
> Powell - maybe your body geared up to O but then didn't for some reason?:shrug: I reckon FF will change again soon hun.
> 
> Have you had a m/c recently or anything like that?
> 
> Congrats to all the new BFPs :happydance:
> 
> Sorry to all those the :witch: got hope she isn't to evil:hugs:
> 
> AFM - CD 6 let's hope I O this month as CBFM is already on HIGH (normally LOW) body maybe getting back to normal?
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X
> 
> Good luck hun. my fingers are crossed for you!
> 
> AFM, I got my hcg numbers back today and they are in the 3000s!! :happydance:The nurse said that those are excellent numbers and can do a scan tomorrow to make sure my bean is the uterus.
> Please be in the uterus!!!Click to expand...

FX'd for you hun!!


----------



## Powell130

garfie said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Still stalking:flower:
> 
> Powell - maybe your body geared up to O but then didn't for some reason?:shrug: I reckon FF will change again soon hun.
> 
> Have you had a m/c recently or anything like that?
> 
> Congrats to all the new BFPs :happydance:
> 
> Sorry to all those the :witch: got hope she isn't to evil:hugs:
> 
> AFM - CD 6 let's hope I O this month as CBFM is already on HIGH (normally LOW) body maybe getting back to normal?
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

I think I did O from CM, CP & BBT. 

I really think it may be these OPKs since I took two different brands yesterday one was flaming positive one was definitely negative. 

..or mayb PCOS. I hope it's not that!


----------



## lorojovanos

What do you guys think about my previous post in regards to my chart? 
I just got in but sorry for TMI, I went to the washroom while out for lunch and there was some EWCM in my undies. Just adding that to the info


----------



## Powell130

I replied saying that I took this cycle as well. And that I have heard about it pushing back O and it is likely that you are about to. Do you use OPKs?


----------



## LeahMSta

Well ladies, we have an update. Apparently one of the medicines that DW is taking has a binding agent that affects some vitamins and hormones. Pharmacist confirmed that it has the ability to produce a false negative HPT!!!!!! Emailed our midwife a copy of the chart and asked if we could get betas done and she agreed that there is more than likely one in the oven and will be doing bloods on Tuesday! So I guess we have an ALMOST BFP......


----------



## lorojovanos

Powell130 said:


> I replied saying that I took this cycle as well. And that I have heard about it pushing back O and it is likely that you are about to. Do you use OPKs?

I havent done any opk's this cycle just cause I get so many throughout my cycle, or sooooo close to positive for days. I find it easier to tell by my CM and my temps. That 2 week block of no temps of cm recorded throws everything off but with the drops over the last 4 days, lower than its ever been, I thought for sure my period was coming. But then there was EWCM yesterday, and a wee bit today. Which I've read some women get before AF. BUT then I had a pretty significant jump this morning...:dohh:


----------



## beads

Hi all. wondering if i can join this thread. Im ttc #1 and have been for approx 4 months. currently 4 days late but still gettin bfn. goin to test again sat! Any advice? xx


----------



## Powell130

LeahMSta said:


> Well ladies, we have an update. Apparently one of the medicines that DW is taking has a binding agent that affects some vitamins and hormones. Pharmacist confirmed that it has the ability to produce a false negative HPT!!!!!! Emailed our midwife a copy of the chart and asked if we could get betas done and she agreed that there is more than likely one in the oven and will be doing bloods on Tuesday! So I guess we have an ALMOST BFP......

OMG FX'd for you!!! That's such great news. I really hope this is it for you ladies!


----------



## chig

LeahMSta said:


> Well ladies, we have an update. Apparently one of the medicines that DW is taking has a binding agent that affects some vitamins and hormones. Pharmacist confirmed that it has the ability to produce a false negative HPT!!!!!! Emailed our midwife a copy of the chart and asked if we could get betas done and she agreed that there is more than likely one in the oven and will be doing bloods on Tuesday! So I guess we have an ALMOST BFP......

That is great news!!!!!!!! Let's get that FOR SURE BFP!!! :happydance:


----------



## tay_913

LeahMSta said:


> Well ladies, we have an update. Apparently one of the medicines that DW is taking has a binding agent that affects some vitamins and hormones. Pharmacist confirmed that it has the ability to produce a false negative HPT!!!!!! Emailed our midwife a copy of the chart and asked if we could get betas done and she agreed that there is more than likely one in the oven and will be doing bloods on Tuesday! So I guess we have an ALMOST BFP......

Yea! So happy for you! Keep us informed :happydance:


----------



## elt1013

LeahMSta said:


> Well ladies, we have an update. Apparently one of the medicines that DW is taking has a binding agent that affects some vitamins and hormones. Pharmacist confirmed that it has the ability to produce a false negative HPT!!!!!! Emailed our midwife a copy of the chart and asked if we could get betas done and she agreed that there is more than likely one in the oven and will be doing bloods on Tuesday! So I guess we have an ALMOST BFP......

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
Thats great...now just waiting to confirm it. I am so happy for you ladies!


----------



## stargazer01

*adroplet
Jessuhcuh
jessy_jaysus
headoverfeet
JustFluffy
Rikkitikki
beads*

Good Luck!!!


----------



## stargazer01

* Clarkeyness 
 Lala922 
 Foxycleopatra 
 Mof2012 *

:happydance:
I am sooo happy to return from vacation and see 4 more bfp's!
:wohoo:

Congrats ladies!!!


----------



## stargazer01

tay_913 said:


> LeahMSta said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies, we have an update. Apparently one of the medicines that DW is taking has a binding agent that affects some vitamins and hormones. Pharmacist confirmed that it has the ability to produce a false negative HPT!!!!!! Emailed our midwife a copy of the chart and asked if we could get betas done and she agreed that there is more than likely one in the oven and will be doing bloods on Tuesday! So I guess we have an ALMOST BFP......
> 
> Yea! So happy for you! Keep us informed :happydance:Click to expand...

I really hope this is it for you!!! Keeping everything crossed! :)


----------



## LeahMSta

stargazer01 said:


> tay_913 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LeahMSta said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies, we have an update. Apparently one of the medicines that DW is taking has a binding agent that affects some vitamins and hormones. Pharmacist confirmed that it has the ability to produce a false negative HPT!!!!!! Emailed our midwife a copy of the chart and asked if we could get betas done and she agreed that there is more than likely one in the oven and will be doing bloods on Tuesday! So I guess we have an ALMOST BFP......
> 
> Yea! So happy for you! Keep us informed :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I really hope this is it for you!!! Keeping everything crossed! :)Click to expand...

Thanks Stargazer and Tay :hugs:


----------



## JDH1982

Started spotting this morning, so witch is on her way, see you next cycle x


----------



## Powell130

I had a temp drop, so I think I'm right behind ya :/


----------



## beads

AF reared her ugly head today so Im out too. GL ladies x


----------



## Parabellum

Sorry to all the ladies who af showed her ugly face. But congrats to all you new mommies. Got 5-6 days left for myself and got all good signs (Hope its not my bain playing evil tricks on me).


----------



## danielle1984

Same here Parabellum.
I'm retesting tomorrow or Sunday. I can't make up my mind, I'm afraid that I'll get a bfn after getting a very faint line on yesterday's HPT.


----------



## inGodstime

LeahMSta said:


> Well ladies, we have an update. Apparently one of the medicines that DW is taking has a binding agent that affects some vitamins and hormones. Pharmacist confirmed that it has the ability to produce a false negative HPT!!!!!! Emailed our midwife a copy of the chart and asked if we could get betas done and she agreed that there is more than likely one in the oven and will be doing bloods on Tuesday! So I guess we have an ALMOST BFP......

I got pregnant in early June and tested all through late June & July because I KNEW something was off (even had a blood test that was neg!). Total of 13 HPT were negative, but I am 11w2d pregnant :) Praying this is it for you! Never give up hope :baby:


----------



## CoilygrlBooth

Stargazer,


Please add me to the list for BFP as of Auguts 19th. Im a new poster but I dont think I shared any details.. I was waaaay too excited :dohh: hehhe


----------



## AMMCAS1114

Spotting started today, I am out... GL to all still testing!!!! I will see you in the September thread!


----------



## stargazer01

* CoilygrlBooth *

:happydance: 

I'm wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months! Enjoy every moment. :)


----------



## Parabellum

danielle1984 said:


> Same here Parabellum.
> I'm retesting tomorrow or Sunday. I can't make up my mind, I'm afraid that I'll get a bfn after getting a very faint line on yesterday's HPT.

OH good luck :D Tell us how it went in the morning:D :dust::dust::dust::dust: Loads of dust for u


----------



## CoilygrlBooth

stargazer01 said:


> * CoilygrlBooth *
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> I'm wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months! Enjoy every moment. :)


Thank you stargazer!! :D still keeping my fingers crossed for all the ladies waiting to test. It's not over until it's over! &#10084;&#10084;


----------



## garfie

:happydance: Coily - congrats you must be on :cloud9:

Take it easy and enjoy

:hugs:

X


----------



## jessy_jaysus

Congratulations Coily on your :bfp: H&H 9 months for you

So I'm still in limbo like alot of you girls soooo frustrating. I tested with FRER on Tuesday and Thursday both :bfn: all the symptoms I had last week are gone all I have now is on and off cramping and the sides of my bb's are slightly sore and that's it. I just know af is on her way but I just wish she'd hurry up now so I can focus on my next cycle.

Best of look to everyone waiting to test and to everyone else that the witch showed her ugly face, FX'd for next month
:dust:


----------



## MomofBoys

Congrats Coily on your :bfp:

I got my crosshairs today woohooo so im offically in the 2WW :D


----------



## CoilygrlBooth

jessy_jaysus said:


> Congratulations Coily on your :bfp: H&H 9 months for you
> 
> So I'm still in limbo like alot of you girls soooo frustrating. I tested with FRER on Tuesday and Thursday both :bfn: all the symptoms I had last week are gone all I have now is on and off cramping and the sides of my bb's are slightly sore and that's it. I just know af is on her way but I just wish she'd hurry up now so I can focus on my next cycle.
> 
> Best of look to everyone waiting to test and to everyone else that the witch showed her ugly face, FX'd for next month
> :dust:

Thank you so much Jessy. 
I will keep my fingers crossed for you that September is your month :hugs:


----------



## CoilygrlBooth

Garfie: Thank you so much for you well wishes! :hugs:

Momofboys: Thank you very much for your well wishes and best of luck to you in the 2WW. Fx'd that mean ol :witch: stays away for September! 


:dust: to all of you ladies 

x


----------



## jbk

Hello! Add me I'm testing on the 29th! First cycle on clomid. 100 Mg. Hoping for my :bfp: after 14 months of ttc!


----------



## CoilygrlBooth

jbk said:


> Hello! Add me I'm testing on the 29th! First cycle on clomid. 100 Mg. Hoping for my :bfp: after 14 months of ttc!

:dust: to you lovely! 

x


----------



## Cairn

Please add me too. I was originally a September tester, but my doc ordered a progesterone test and added a beta for this Monday. 7 dpo is early, but I'm hopeful!


----------



## MomofBoys

jbk~ sending lots of :bfp: vibes your way, When i was TTC #1 and 2 years of NO luck my first round of Clomid gave me my :bfp: and i hope you get just as lucky ((hugs))

Welcome Cairn :D

Im sure im going to start testing around 7-8DPO lol i just cant help myself i am a self proclaimed POAS addict lol


----------



## stargazer01

*jbk
Cairn*

Good Luck! :)


----------



## Rikkitikki

I can't believe it, I got my BFP already! Was negative this morning, then tonight tested with a faint + using FRER and confirmed with CB digi :D


----------



## garfie

Cairn - a progesterone test (to check you are ovulating) is a good idea however a BETA at 7DPO far to early (so please don't worry if it's negative). Let us know what your progesterone level is - don't forget to ask:flower:

Rik - :happydance::happydance:congrats on your BFP hun now relax and take it easy:flower:

Good luck to all the ladies about to test:dust::dust::dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## angie79

I'm out :nope: Af came yesterday onto next month - I have already stocked up on the vitamins for dh :haha:

Xxx


----------



## adroplet

Rikkitikki said:


> I can't believe it, I got my BFP already! Was negative this morning, then tonight tested with a faint + using FRER and confirmed with CB digi :D

:happydance: Congratulations!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## jbk

Congrats on the :bfp: RIk!! 

I'm still waiting on mine I am 7 dpo! :dust: to all!!


----------



## kel21

well af got me, right on time! See you in september!

congrats Riki!!


----------



## lorojovanos

Hi Ladies, I ovulated yesterday! Had like 3 days of EWCM which is very unusual for me. BD'd every other day!!!!!!


----------



## chig

lorojovanos said:


> Hi Ladies, I ovulated yesterday! Had like 3 days of EWCM which is very unusual for me. BD'd every other day!!!!!!

Bding every other day worked for us! Good luck to you!

Good luck to all the other ladies as well still waiting to test!

:hugs: to the ladies who got AF.


----------



## JDH1982

Think i'm out, tested BFN so just waiting on AF. GL to everyone else left to test x


----------



## stargazer01

:bfp: Rikkitikki :bfp:

:happydance:

How many dpo were you when you tested? So happy for you!!! :)


----------



## LeahMSta

AF has arrived. We weren't really expecting it but I guess it is onward and upward to September.


----------



## elt1013

LeahMSta said:


> AF has arrived. We weren't really expecting it but I guess it is onward and upward to September.

Wow...and your temps were up for a long time!! Too bad, but I love the positive attitude. I will see you in the September thread!! Good luck!


----------



## stargazer01

I'm so sorry Leah! :hugs:

I'm not very hopeful for myself, and will most likely be joining you in the Sept. thread.


----------



## meli1981

LeahMSta said:


> AF has arrived. We weren't really expecting it but I guess it is onward and upward to September.

:hugs: im right there with you!


----------



## jbk

So ladies I have had constant motion sickness and I went potty and had a small about of light brown tinged cm! Hoping its a good sign! I'm 6-7dpo! :)

Leah and Meli- hope September is your month!! :dust:


----------



## meli1981

jbk, good luck! cant wait to see your bfp!
it took me 14 months to conceive my second, so i know whats like, i hope this is your month!


----------



## JandK

LeahMSta said:


> AF has arrived. We weren't really expecting it but I guess it is onward and upward to September.

Sorry to hear that....


----------



## adroplet

LeahMSta said:


> AF has arrived. We weren't really expecting it but I guess it is onward and upward to September.

:hugs: So sorry girls, getting closer to that bfp.


----------



## echo

Hugs to those moving on to the next cycle!
May the next one be the lucky one!


----------



## Powell130

15DPO, expecting AFs arrival tomorrow. I hope she's taken a vacation for 9 months!


----------



## CoilygrlBooth

Congrats Rikki!!! Happy and healthy 9 months to you &#10084;


----------



## lorojovanos

POWELL, you didn't test today? Nice temp increase hon:)


----------



## meli1981

good luck powell!


----------



## Katrina18

Stargazer, just wanted to give my update that I got my BFP yesterday! AF was due yesterday and decided I couldn't wait to test (was trying to wait until I was at least a day or two late). I am a bit nervous due to previous mc, but am trying to think positive! Good luck to everyone! FX for lots of BFP's!!


----------



## meli1981

congrats


----------



## stargazer01

* Katrina18 *

:happydance: Congrats! Have a h&h 9 months!! :)


----------



## JDH1982

AF got me, see you september xx


----------



## elt1013

Powell130 said:


> 15DPO, expecting AFs arrival tomorrow. I hope she's taken a vacation for 9 months!

Woohoo...your chart is looking nice! But then again, we have been fooled before. Are you going to test Wednesday if no AF?


----------



## elt1013

Congrats to all the BFPs ladies!!!


----------



## mamatrujillo

can i be added to the testing chart plz? test date is august 31


----------



## meli1981

JDH1982 said:


> AF got me, see you september xx

:hugs:see you in september


----------



## stargazer01

*mamatrujillo*

Good Luck! :)


----------



## JandK

Powell130 said:


> 15DPO, expecting AFs arrival tomorrow. I hope she's taken a vacation for 9 months!


Your chart is looking good. Definitely different than last month. Hope you get your BFP this week


----------



## Powell130

I ended up testing yesterday afternoon sometime and it was :bfn:

I think I will test again Wednesday with a cheapie (if no AF) then friday with a better one if she's still not here! 

I hope my chart isn't playing a mean trick on us! 

I don't feel either way tho, pregnant or expecting AF. Even tho I did check about 5 times yesterday because it felt like AF was here but she wasn't, just creamy CM!


----------



## chig

Creamy CM is a good sign! That was the give away for me. It was very unusual for me to get creamy CM when AF is suppose to be due. Good luck testing!


----------



## Powell130

I just read some reviews after noticing that my OPKs and HPTs are Wanfu NOT Wondfo and they're not so good. So I'm gonna test in the AM using a Dollar Tree one and see what happens! FX'd


----------



## isela

The :witch: got me yesterday :growlmad:


----------



## meli1981

isela so sorry, see you in sept!

powell, good luck


----------



## Babo

chig said:


> Creamy CM is a good sign! That was the give away for me. It was very unusual for me to get creamy CM when AF is suppose to be due. Good luck testing!

Hope you're right with this cos I've been having loads all day! TMI! :laugh2:


----------



## Wantabump3

I tested yesterday and got a vry faint line to the point of not even seeing if it had any color. My dh thought I was crazy, he couldn't see it. So this morning I was so scared to take one because I thought it must have all been in my head. But I went on and tested and got a :bfp: with no question about it. I cannot believe how much darker the line got from yesterday morning to this morning. I am so excited. Good luck to the rest of ou TTC. I hope you get your bfp that you all deserve very soon!!:dust:


----------



## Powell130

Congrats hun!!!


----------



## meli1981

congrats


----------



## deray

So normally i just stalk the threads but decided to post because I'm excited after a chemical last year I finally have my BFP!!!

Positive hpt 12dpo on aug 26 confirmed at doctors on yesterday edd may 7, 2013:happydance: only symptoms so far fatigue, and tender boobs. good luck ladies


----------



## lorojovanos

deray said:


> So normally i just stalk the threads but decided to post because I'm excited after a chemical last year I finally have my BFP!!!
> 
> Positive hpt 12dpo on aug 26 confirmed at doctors on yesterday edd may 7, 2013:happydance: only symptoms so far fatigue, and tender boobs. good luck ladies

Congratulations:happydance:


----------



## meli1981

wow, so many bfps! amazing


----------



## danielle1984

meli1981 said:


> wow, so many bfps! amazing

It's amazing!
Congrats to all the ladies who got a BFP :happydance:


----------



## meli1981

:wohoo:heres to the rest of us getting our bfps!


----------



## garfie

:happydance: congrats ladies on your BFPs.

Powell - How did your test go - they say 18 days of high temps is a deff pregnancy:thumbup:

Deray - congrats hun and don't worry about lack of symptoms they will come:winkwink: unless you are very lucky:flower:

Wantabump - Congrats to you hun - they say it takes two days for the HCG to increase so how does it work that the line gets darker in one day :happydance: no greater feeling than watching that line get darker hun.

Iseal - Sorry the witch got you hun - hope she's not being to evil, treat yourself a nice :wine: or do something you wouldn't be able to do if you were pregnant that's what I do:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## danielle1984

AF should be here today...I hope she's never shows up lol


----------



## Powell130

Mine should have been here yesterday, but wasn't. Still BFN tho? I wonder if it's possible to get a BFP after getting a BFN 17DPO?


----------



## garfie

Your temps are to high to say the witch is on her way:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Powell130

I really hope so!! It is possible to get a BFP this late, after BFN?


----------



## lorojovanos

It IS totally possible Powell. Lots and lots of women dont get a bfp for a few weeks after AF is late. 18 days of high sustained temps, is an indication of pregnancy so I'd maybe call the Dr at the end of the week if still getting negatives and your temps are still high. 
Good luck hon:)


----------



## Powell130

Thank you!! I will do that


----------



## elt1013

Powell...still stalking your chart, and it is looking so good! Good luck hun!

And congrats to all the bfps, and:hugs: to all the AFs!


----------



## kel21

Powell looking at your chart I would almost say you o'd later than you think! To me it looks like you are about 7dpo. Good luck hun!


----------



## Cairn

Just got my bfp -- I think! I have a negative beta on Monday morning, but tested again with wondfo and frer this Wednesday and I think I have very faint positives! I don't know how this could happen and I'm going to feel like a crazy person calling the nurse back to demand another beta, but my pregnancies are high risk and require immediate medication so I need to know for sure. Hoping third times the charm for a sticky bean!


----------



## lorojovanos

kel21 said:


> Powell looking at your chart I would almost say you o'd later than you think! To me it looks like you are about 7dpo. Good luck hun!

Hence the +opk's for the 9-11th. Good observation Kel!

BTW :hi: Kel:)


----------



## lorojovanos

Cairn said:


> Just got my bfp -- I think! I have a negative beta on Monday morning, but tested again with wondfo and frer this Wednesday and I think I have very faint positives! I don't know how this could happen and I'm going to feel like a crazy person calling the nurse back to demand another beta, but my pregnancies are high risk and require immediate medication so I need to know for sure. Hoping third times the charm for a sticky bean!

Congrats and good luck! Keep us in the loop


----------



## elt1013

kel21 said:


> Powell looking at your chart I would almost say you o'd later than you think! To me it looks like you are about 7dpo. Good luck hun!

I was wondering the same thing also, but I remember her saying she had o pains during the first set of + opks and she was pretty sure she did. Maybe she just geared up to but didn't at that time? You are probably right! and that would explain no BFP or AF!


----------



## danielle1984

Powell130 said:


> Thank you!! I will do that

Keep testing! I bet you'll get your bfp anytime now! :happydance:


----------



## danielle1984

so, no AF yet. I'm kinda of worried that maybe I ovulated later which would explain why AF isn't here yet.
I really hope that the first time I did test (on 8DPO) that it was a real bfp and not an evap.


----------



## meli1981

Cairn said:


> Just got my bfp -- I think! I have a negative beta on Monday morning, but tested again with wondfo and frer this Wednesday and I think I have very faint positives! I don't know how this could happen and I'm going to feel like a crazy person calling the nurse back to demand another beta, but my pregnancies are high risk and require immediate medication so I need to know for sure. Hoping third times the charm for a sticky bean!

congrats! hopefully the blood tests cime back positive as well


----------



## Powell130

kel21 said:


> Powell looking at your chart I would almost say you o'd later than you think! To me it looks like you are about 7dpo. Good luck hun!

I have no idea whats going anymore lol


----------



## 3athena3

I'm out. AF got me a day late. Onward and upward.

Hugs to all those AF got. Good luck to those waiting to test. Fx'd for everyone moving on to September.


----------



## meli1981

hugs! see you in sept


----------



## Parabellum

1 day late and still no signs, had some cramps last night but ended with no AF but loads of CM. Did a test this morning, nothing.


----------



## danielle1984

So no AF I'm going to move to September.


----------



## meli1981

good lyck hun


----------



## stargazer01

Well, af came for me yesterday. :(
On to September.


----------



## stargazer01

* Wantabump *
* deray 
 Cairn *

I'm so happy for you ladies! :) Hope I can join you next month. :)


----------



## lorojovanos

I'm sorry Stargazer:(


----------



## chig

stargazer01 said:


> Well, af came for me yesterday. :(
> On to September.

:hugs: Good luck to you. I really hope you get that bean next cycle!


----------



## Babo

Parabellum said:


> 1 day late and still no signs, had some cramps last night but ended with no AF but loads of CM. Did a test this morning, nothing.

Same here. 1 day late. CP high and soft/medium. Not sure what is happening now!


----------



## meli1981

good luck testing ladies


----------



## Parabellum

*crosses fingers on both hands but both of us * we can do this:D



Babo said:


> Parabellum said:
> 
> 
> 1 day late and still no signs, had some cramps last night but ended with no AF but loads of CM. Did a test this morning, nothing.
> 
> Same here. 1 day late. CP high and soft/medium. Not sure what is happening now!Click to expand...


----------



## Babo

I'm out - AF arrived with force today! Never mind, it was only the first time trying. Good luck ladies.


----------



## GalvanBaby

AF is now 3 days late and nothing. My cycle is steady 23-24 days when I am not on Clomid and this was a natural cycle, I haven't had meds in 3 months so I don't know what the hell is going on. :nope: I got a gray shadow of a line yesterday, but I think it was my imagination. I am having odd cramps, increased hunger, and nausea, but no BFP yet. I didn't test today, but will again tomorrow. I just wish I knew something. :cry:


----------



## elt1013

Powell130 said:


> kel21 said:
> 
> 
> Powell looking at your chart I would almost say you o'd later than you think! To me it looks like you are about 7dpo. Good luck hun!
> 
> I have no idea whats going anymore lolClick to expand...

Powell...haven't heard from you in a couple days. Hope everything is ok:flower:


----------



## meli1981

elt1013 said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kel21 said:
> 
> 
> Powell looking at your chart I would almost say you o'd later than you think! To me it looks like you are about 7dpo. Good luck hun!
> 
> I have no idea whats going anymore lolClick to expand...
> 
> Powell...haven't heard from you in a couple days. Hope everything is ok:flower:Click to expand...

yes, have you tested again? or are you on to sept?


----------



## MomofBoys

Ok so i tested this morning at 9DPO and i swear i keep seeing a faint line but its soo faint its hard to see... I posted on CTP and got a 50/50 vote lol so that doesnt help much... Im going to test again with a FRER in the morning :D

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v246/AngilEyes/100_0637-1.jpg


----------



## meli1981

i see the faintest of lines! let us know in the morning after youve tested!


----------



## elt1013

I also see an extremely faint line...good luck!


----------



## CoilygrlBooth

I see a very very faint line!! Fingers crossed!!!! :D


----------



## Powell130

elt1013 said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kel21 said:
> 
> 
> Powell looking at your chart I would almost say you o'd later than you think! To me it looks like you are about 7dpo. Good luck hun!
> 
> I have no idea whats going anymore lolClick to expand...
> 
> Powell...haven't heard from you in a couple days. Hope everything is ok:flower:Click to expand...

Here I am :) I haven't been around the computer much (we have a house guest for the week) and I've been taking a break from the temping and testing madness..So since no AF still...I'm going to resume temping and testing Monday and if temp is still high, I'll test then! FX'd


----------



## danielle1984

Good Luck Powell!! I hope you get your bfp


----------



## Powell130

I THINK I JUST DID!! My hands are shaking!
 



Attached Files:







OMG.jpg
File size: 12.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## danielle1984

Powell130 said:


> I THINK I JUST DID!! My hands are shaking!

Congrats!! happy 9 months!


----------



## Powell130

I think it's time to go wake DH up from his nap!
 



Attached Files:







securedownload.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## danielle1984

I hope I can get mine tomorrow...we could be bump buddies Powell : )

You better wake him up! I bet he will be very excited. Your tests are definitely positives!


----------



## Parabellum

Powell130 said:


> I think it's time to go wake DH up from his nap!

Congrats, i'm hoping ill have a bfp in the next few days. i'm 4 days late.


----------



## danielle1984

Parabellum said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> I think it's time to go wake DH up from his nap!
> 
> Congrats, i'm hoping ill have a bfp in the next few days. i'm 4 days late.Click to expand...

Me too Parabellum!! When are you going to test?


----------



## Lou1004

Congrats powell!


----------



## Powell130

danielle1984 said:


> I hope I can get mine tomorrow...we could be bump buddies Powell : )
> 
> You better wake him up! I bet he will be very excited. Your tests are definitely positives!

That would be so cool!!
I woke him up and like instantly showed him and in his half-still-asleep state he says "hell yeah" lol 

I'm going to be testing like everyday or everyother day for the next few days to make sure the lines are getting darker since I had a MC 3 days after my BFP in June


----------



## LeahMSta

Powell130 said:


> danielle1984 said:
> 
> 
> I hope I can get mine tomorrow...we could be bump buddies Powell : )
> 
> You better wake him up! I bet he will be very excited. Your tests are definitely positives!
> 
> That would be so cool!!
> I woke him up and like instantly showed him and in his half-still-asleep state he says "hell yeah" lol
> 
> I'm going to be testing like everyday or everyother day for the next few days to make sure the lines are getting darker since I had a MC 3 days after my BFP in JuneClick to expand...

:happydance: :hugs: :happydance: :hugs: I am so excited for you!!! Congrats Powell!! Now you really can quit TTC!!! You're expecting AND you didn't even have to sleep on the couch. :haha: I hope you have the most amazing and peacful 9 months and happiness for a lifetime with your new lil bean!


----------



## Parabellum

Well all the shops of closed tommz in our town, so if i can get into the city tommz i will do one then. If not it will be Monday, how about you?




danielle1984 said:


> Parabellum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> I think it's time to go wake DH up from his nap!
> 
> Congrats, i'm hoping ill have a bfp in the next few days. i'm 4 days late.Click to expand...
> 
> Me too Parabellum!! When are you going to test?Click to expand...


----------



## danielle1984

Parabellum said:


> Well all the shops of closed tommz in our town, so if i can get into the city tommz i will do one then. If not it will be Monday, how about you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielle1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parabellum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> I think it's time to go wake DH up from his nap!
> 
> Congrats, i'm hoping ill have a bfp in the next few days. i'm 4 days late.Click to expand...
> 
> Me too Parabellum!! When are you going to test?Click to expand...Click to expand...

Well I use those cheap ones from dollarstore and it was negative. I'm going to use my FRER tomorrow morning. I want to know, but I hope it's not negative.


----------



## Powell130

LeahMSta said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielle1984 said:
> 
> 
> I hope I can get mine tomorrow...we could be bump buddies Powell : )
> 
> You better wake him up! I bet he will be very excited. Your tests are definitely positives!
> 
> That would be so cool!!
> I woke him up and like instantly showed him and in his half-still-asleep state he says "hell yeah" lol
> 
> I'm going to be testing like everyday or everyother day for the next few days to make sure the lines are getting darker since I had a MC 3 days after my BFP in JuneClick to expand...
> 
> :happydance: :hugs: :happydance: :hugs: I am so excited for you!!! Congrats Powell!! Now you really can quit TTC!!! You're expecting AND you didn't even have to sleep on the couch. :haha: I hope you have the most amazing and peacful 9 months and happiness for a lifetime with your new lil bean!Click to expand...

THANK YOU HUN! I still can't believe it. I keep going into our room and looking at the tests and smiling! I'm gonna take another in the AM. These were taken at about 7pm so I'm gonna guess the line in the AM is going to be darker (i hope so!) and if it is, I'm gonna take a digital to confirm. I really wanna read the words PREGNANT :) 

I just really hope this one sticks!


----------



## elt1013

Powell130 said:


> LeahMSta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielle1984 said:
> 
> 
> I hope I can get mine tomorrow...we could be bump buddies Powell : )
> 
> You better wake him up! I bet he will be very excited. Your tests are definitely positives!
> 
> That would be so cool!!
> I woke him up and like instantly showed him and in his half-still-asleep state he says "hell yeah" lol
> 
> I'm going to be testing like everyday or everyother day for the next few days to make sure the lines are getting darker since I had a MC 3 days after my BFP in JuneClick to expand...
> 
> :happydance: :hugs: :happydance: :hugs: I am so excited for you!!! Congrats Powell!! Now you really can quit TTC!!! You're expecting AND you didn't even have to sleep on the couch. :haha: I hope you have the most amazing and peacful 9 months and happiness for a lifetime with your new lil bean!Click to expand...
> 
> THANK YOU HUN! I still can't believe it. I keep going into our room and looking at the tests and smiling! I'm gonna take another in the AM. These were taken at about 7pm so I'm gonna guess the line in the AM is going to be darker (i hope so!) and if it is, I'm gonna take a digital to confirm. I really wanna read the words PREGNANT :)
> 
> I just really hope this one sticks!Click to expand...

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

That is amazing Powell...I was really hoping this was your month. I kept checking in here to see if you had any news and finally...GREAT NEWS!!!
Now just don't drive yourself completely nuts with the temping and stuff. Try to relax and enjoy! Congrats to you and your hubby! Be sure to keep us updated!!


----------



## meli1981

congrats powell! wow so many moving on to first tri, feeling kinda left out!


----------



## LeahMSta

meli1981 said:


> congrats powell! wow so many moving on to first tri, feeling kinda left out!

:hugs: See ya on September Meli. It will be our turn soon!


----------



## lorojovanos

Cpngrats Powell:)


----------



## Parabellum

OH went and got two tests from in the city(i used one). Still neg, gahhh :( i'm fed up.


----------



## Powell130

Thank you ladies!!
 



Attached Files:







yay.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 13


----------



## elt1013

Powell130 said:


> Thank you ladies!!

Thats awesome and I bet you feel better seeing "pregnant"! Bet you are on :cloud9:


----------



## Powell130

SO MUCH BETTER!! I peed in a cup this AM, took a IC and a Dollar Store to make sure they all agreed with yesterday evenings test..and they did so I ran to Walgreens and got a digi and came back, PREGNANT popped up in like 20 seconds and I woke DH up again to show him the words we wanted to see :)

Definitely on :cloud9:


----------



## elt1013

Powell130 said:
 

> SO MUCH BETTER!! I peed in a cup this AM, took a IC and a Dollar Store to make sure they all agreed with yesterday evenings test..and they did so I ran to Walgreens and got a digi and came back, PREGNANT popped up in like 20 seconds and I woke DH up again to show him the words we wanted to see :)
> 
> Definitely on :cloud9:

That's great, what was his reaction?


----------



## Powell130

i've caught him sleeping with both announcements lol yesterday he was napping and I woke him up and while he was still pretty much sleeping he said "hell yeah"

this AM i went in the bedroom and woke him up and said HERE'S THE WORD WE WANTED TO SEE. He was really excited!


----------



## echo

Congrats Powell!


----------



## jbk

Congrats Powell!!


----------



## autigers55

Congrats to all the new bfps!!


----------



## meli1981

congratulations!


----------



## Clarkeyness

Powell130 said:


> danielle1984 said:
> 
> 
> I hope I can get mine tomorrow...we could be bump buddies Powell : )
> 
> You better wake him up! I bet he will be very excited. Your tests are definitely positives!
> 
> That would be so cool!!
> I woke him up and like instantly showed him and in his half-still-asleep state he says "hell yeah" lol
> 
> I'm going to be testing like everyday or everyother day for the next few days to make sure the lines are getting darker since I had a MC 3 days after my BFP in JuneClick to expand...

YEAHH!!Congrats! i did the same thing. Tested every other day for a week and half..lol. Praying your bean sticks for 9 months!!:happydance:


----------



## garfie

Congrats Powell - we all knew it :happydance::happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## stargazer01

* powell130 *

Congrats powell!!!


----------



## Powell130

Okay ladies I'm officially freaking out. I just got discharged from the ER with Threatened Miscarriage as my diagnosis. My HCG levels are 240. I went in because I wanted to see what they were instead of having to wait til Tuesday..Gotta get them done again Tuesday to see how much/IF they go up. 

Prayers Please!!!


----------



## stargazer01

Oh no powell! Sending prayers and lots of positive thoughts your way. :hugs:


----------



## Lou1004

Praying for you Powell xoxo


----------



## elt1013

Threatened miscarriage? So, that must mean that you may have a m/c? But maybe not?
That thought is scarey! Wow Powell, that sucks, but keep positive that those levels will jump right up from here. Whatever you do, try not to stress yourself out (easier said than done, i know). Maybe you did just ovulate late, like kel said and that is why it is not as high? Do you have an idea what it should be ideally?


----------



## Powell130

I don't have an idea but a friend sent me a chart that says it could be anywhere from 17-21,000 for 21DPO. So I think it's really too soon to tell. I need Tuesdays numbers to see how the progress. My friend that suggested that I go to the ER said that her discharge diagnosis was the same, she found out the other day she's having a girl. She said they told her that was her diagnosis because cramping was her reason for going in (she really just wanted the tests, same as me haha) Doctor told me if they haven't doubled like they're supposed to when I get them checked again, they'll do a US to see if it's ectopic, but wouldn't they have been able to see that today? I'm so confused just trying to stay positive that this one will stick!


----------



## elt1013

Powell130 said:


> I don't have an idea but a friend sent me a chart that says it could be anywhere from 17-21,000 for 21DPO. So I think it's really too soon to tell. I need Tuesdays numbers to see how the progress. My friend that suggested that I go to the ER said that her discharge diagnosis was the same, she found out the other day she's having a girl. She said they told her that was her diagnosis because cramping was her reason for going in (she really just wanted the tests, same as me haha) Doctor told me if they haven't doubled like they're supposed to when I get them checked again, they'll do a US to see if it's ectopic, but wouldn't they have been able to see that today? I'm so confused just trying to stay positive that this one will stick!

I just looked up the levels aswell and "normal" can have quite a huge range, so I wouldn't worry about it too much. I'm sure everything will be fine when you go back Tuesday. I wil be thinking about you and make sure you keep us posted! :hugs:


----------



## Powell130

elt1013 said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> I don't have an idea but a friend sent me a chart that says it could be anywhere from 17-21,000 for 21DPO. So I think it's really too soon to tell. I need Tuesdays numbers to see how the progress. My friend that suggested that I go to the ER said that her discharge diagnosis was the same, she found out the other day she's having a girl. She said they told her that was her diagnosis because cramping was her reason for going in (she really just wanted the tests, same as me haha) Doctor told me if they haven't doubled like they're supposed to when I get them checked again, they'll do a US to see if it's ectopic, but wouldn't they have been able to see that today? I'm so confused just trying to stay positive that this one will stick!
> 
> I just looked up the levels aswell and "normal" can have quite a huge range, so I wouldn't worry about it too much. I'm sure everything will be fine when you go back Tuesday. I wil be thinking about you and make sure you keep us posted! :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you. I'm not freaking out as bad as I was when I first got home. Now that I have visited Dr. Google and he makes me feel a little better. I read that it's not really the actual number that's important, the progression of the numbers is more what they look at. 

Trying to stay positive!


----------



## meli1981

powell, my thoughts are with you


----------



## garfie

Powell - :hugs: hun Im sure everything will be okay - maybe you just got a late starter in there hun:flower:

Try to relax and don't forget keep hydrated you've got a little one to grow:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## adroplet

afs here


----------



## DSemcho

I'm gonna jump in! I'm currently 7DPO and AF is due on the 11th of September. First test will be at 9DPO and if I get a BFN the first time I will test every other day leading up to AF due date. 

I'm having many symptoms which have me excited!


----------



## Powell130

garfie said:


> Powell - :hugs: hun Im sure everything will be okay - maybe you just got a late starter in there hun:flower:
> 
> Try to relax and don't forget keep hydrated you've got a little one to grow:happydance:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

That's what I'm thinking. A few ladies on these threads think I O'd later than FF says, so if that's the case, that's what's going on. IDK if I'm gonna be able to get an appt tomorrow cuz offices are closed today for the Holiday so if not, I'm just gonna go back to the ER and get them done again


----------



## Clarkeyness

Powell130 said:


> garfie said:
> 
> 
> Powell - :hugs: hun Im sure everything will be okay - maybe you just got a late starter in there hun:flower:
> 
> Try to relax and don't forget keep hydrated you've got a little one to grow:happydance:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X
> 
> That's what I'm thinking. A few ladies on these threads think I O'd later than FF says, so if that's the case, that's what's going on. IDK if I'm gonna be able to get an appt tomorrow cuz offices are closed today for the Holiday so if not, I'm just gonna go back to the ER and get them done againClick to expand...

Try not to stress, not good for you!! the numbers dont mean anything my RE clinic told me as my numbers were low as well. As long as they are doubling every 48-72 hours. I know it is stressful hun!:hugs:


----------



## Powell130

That's what I keep reading. I think the ER doc doesn't know much about pregnancy and all that stuff because she told me she'd be suprised if i was pregnant again this quick after a MC in June, but everything I've came across says that you're more fertil for the 3 months following


----------



## lorojovanos

Powell130 said:


> That's what I keep reading. I think the ER doc doesn't know much about pregnancy and all that stuff because she told me she'd be suprised if i was pregnant again this quick after a MC in June, but everything I've came across says that you're more fertil for the 3 months following

I've read that too POWELL. My fingers are tightly crossed for you hon:)


----------



## meli1981

adroplet said:


> afs here

:hugs: ill see you in sept


----------



## Clarkeyness

I dont listen to those doctors...they are insensitive in the ER! Im praying your numbers double!!! I just kept peeing on sticks to see my lines getting darker which made me feel better...I did everyday for the first few days then every other day for just over a week...


----------



## DSemcho

I agree don't listen to MOST ER doctors about that stuff. I got pregnant for the first time in Feb. 2011 (found out March 1st) and on the 5th of March I start spotting and went to the ER and I was only about 6 or 7 weeks along and they said because my cervix was closed that I was fine and they checked my HCG. It had only gone up like 30 points in 2 or 3 days! And they said as long as it was going up it was fine. The next night I started bleeding so we went to a different hospital where they took really good care of me.


----------



## Powell130

Yeah I debated on going to the hospital that I did because they suck lol I just didn't feel like driving 20 more miles to get to the other one yesterday but I will go there next time lol I supposed I also thought the crappy hospital maybe got betteR? NOPE lol


----------



## DSemcho

If you have a Georgia Medical Center near you I suggest that. My miscarriage was when me and my hubs were stationed at Moody AFB (in Valdosta). I went to Smith Northview first time (never again if we go back I was in the waiting room for 4 hours and they had NO patients), second time I went to South Georgia Medical Center (been going to those branches my whole life) and they were fantastic and I was only waiting an hour.


----------



## Powell130

That's not bad. Cobb General takes FOREVER but I'm gonna go to Kennestone next time (if i have to go back to the ER) I called South Cobbb OBGYN and left a message for them to call me when they open tomorrow to make an appointment to get bloods done. Hopefully they'll have an opening tomorrow.


----------



## DSemcho

Good luck!! Let us know what your HCG level is!


----------



## Powell130

I will be on here to update everyone tomorrow when I get home from the Doc!


----------



## garfie

Powell - good luck hun fingers crossed :flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## elt1013

Powell130 said:


> I will be on here to update everyone tomorrow when I get home from the Doc!

I don't know what it is Powell...I just have a good feeling about this! Keeping my fx that you'll have this one forever! Doctors definately don't know everything and get stuff wrong all the time. Hopefully you can get in tmrw as I cant wait to hear the news!


----------



## meli1981

Powell130 said:


> I will be on here to update everyone tomorrow when I get home from the Doc!

:hugs:


----------



## Powell130

elt1013 said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> I will be on here to update everyone tomorrow when I get home from the Doc!
> 
> I don't know what it is Powell...I just have a good feeling about this! Keeping my fx that you'll have this one forever! Doctors definately don't know everything and get stuff wrong all the time. Hopefully you can get in tmrw as I cant wait to hear the news!Click to expand...

Thank you, that makes me feel good! I do too for some reason :) I took a HPT this evening and it's definitely darker than yesterday and it wasn't even FMU. I'm gonna take another in the AM just cuz lol

Some ladies on a few threads think I may have O'd later than FF is telling me so that would definitely explain it. I really hope I'll be able to get in tomorrow! I will probably end up calling them first thing when they open before they get a chance to call me, gotta get an appt ASAP! FX'd I can get in tomorrow, if not I'll call around to a few others and if still no luck I'll probably go back to the ER (different hospital this time, the one I like better even tho it's farther apart)


----------



## sanbibi

9.1 i got FRER positive, to day 9.3 got digital positive. Im like 13DPO..very exited but scared too


----------



## Rikkitikki

Congrats sanbibi, that's great news!


----------



## DSemcho

Yay another BFP!


FX'd for everyone else!!! :dust:


----------



## jbk

AF got me ladies!! On to this month!


----------



## meli1981

jbk said:


> AF got me ladies!! On to this month!

:hugs:


----------



## Powell130

jbk said:


> AF got me ladies!! On to this month!

:hugs:


Dr. appt at 3:10 today! I'm nervous and excited


----------



## garfie

Aw hun - good luck we will all be waiting :flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## elt1013

what she said, hehe.


----------



## DSemcho

I GOT EWCM TODAY!!!!!!! 8 DPO... Been dry for the past few days and today I wiped and saw something, so I swirled my finger around my cervix and voila, EWCM!


----------



## JandK

DSemcho said:


> I GOT EWCM TODAY!!!!!!! 8 DPO... Been dry for the past few days and today I wiped and saw something, so I swirled my finger around my cervix and voila, EWCM!

I am totally happy for you...The funny thing is people that are trying to conceive get happy over the grossest stuff. Gas, discharge, sore boobs, cramps....fxd for you


----------



## DSemcho

Yeah we do lol. I told my husband about my CM once - I didn't see he was eating at the time... ROFL


----------



## elt1013

That is so funny Jan and sooo true!


----------



## Parabellum

Still no af bfn on all tests. 7th days late grrr


----------



## danielle1984

Parabellum said:


> Still no af bfn on all tests. 7th days late grrr

Same here. That's why I'm at the doctor's office right now waiting. I hoping to get blood test done.


----------



## Powell130

I find out my results in the AM! eek!!


----------



## meli1981

Powell130 said:


> I find out my results in the AM! eek!!

hope it turns out good! fx for you


----------



## DSemcho

YAY Powell!

And I'm sorry Para that your AF is late - could you be feeling to much stress?

AFM - My boobs REALLY hurt and the past couple of mornings I woke up with nauseous (more so this morning). I'm 9DPO and I took a Wondfo Dip Stick HPT with my FMU and got a BFN unfortunately. AF is due on the 11th - so I'm hoping to do my FRER at 11DPO and maybe I'll know then. And on FF it's got this Pregnancy Monitor thingy and it logs points based on the chances of you being prego - last night 31pts, today 39pts!

Also it seems I got my husband trained because this morning the alarm went off at 6 and he grabbed my thermometer and poked me with it and went (in a sleep drugged voice) "Here.... Temp.... Now...." And I started laughing at him.


----------



## Powell130

My FF pregnancy moniter had 38 points! GL to you hun! You're still really early to be testing, so you have plenty of time for BFP

I'm anxiously awaiting the call from my OBGYN office. They opened 20 minutes ago, so it could come anytime, most likely not til later, but hey i can wish lol


----------



## LeahMSta

I checked in just to see if you heard anything Powell. I hope you get some big pretty numbers


----------



## DSemcho

Anything yet??


----------



## Parabellum

No, not suffering with stress. Cant go to the doctors for another weeks so that quite annoying too


----------



## stargazer01

Good Luck powell! I'm sure you will get good news! :)
Like the others said, you probably just ovulated later than you thought. :)


----------



## echo

Good luck Powell!!

I hope you get some answers Parabellum and Danielle!

Congrats to all the August BFP's, and :hugs: to those who have joined September.


----------



## Powell130

OMG 747!!!!

i gotta get them done once more tomorrow and as long as they're good then I don't have to go back again til my first actual prenatal appointment the 18th :)

:cloud9:


----------



## lorojovanos

YAHHHHHHHHH! 
I knew it Powell:)


----------



## elt1013

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: that's great! Congrats again!


----------



## DSemcho

Yay!!!!!!!!!! Woot powell!!!!!


----------



## tay_913

Powell130 said:


> OMG 747!!!!
> 
> i gotta get them done once more tomorrow and as long as they're good then I don't have to go back again til my first actual prenatal appointment the 18th :)
> 
> :cloud9:

That is awesome! Send some dust this way:)


----------



## stargazer01

Congrats powell!!! :dance:


----------



## Powell130

tay_913 said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> OMG 747!!!!
> 
> i gotta get them done once more tomorrow and as long as they're good then I don't have to go back again til my first actual prenatal appointment the 18th :)
> 
> :cloud9:
> 
> That is awesome! Send some dust this way:)Click to expand...

sending!


----------



## DSemcho

I hope the dust works this cycle for us lol.


----------



## garfie

Powell:happydance: that's great news:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Powell130

I hope so too! 

Have any of you ladies tried Geritol? This was my first cycle using it and Soy and I really believe it's what gave me my BFP


----------



## autigers55

Congrats Powell!!


----------



## LeahMSta

Powell130 said:


> OMG 747!!!!
> 
> i gotta get them done once more tomorrow and as long as they're good then I don't have to go back again til my first actual prenatal appointment the 18th :)
> 
> :cloud9:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:
:dance: :dance:

YIPPEE!!! I am sooooooo haqppy for you!


----------



## chig

That is fantastic news Powell!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Powell130

Thank you chig! Have you had betas done yet?


----------



## chig

Powell130 said:


> Thank you chig! Have you had betas done yet?

Yes I did. At 4w+3d my numbers were in the 3000s and then almost 48 hrs later they were in the high 5000s. They didn't double but they went up by 72%, which was good enough since my numbers are high, it takes more like 72-96 hours to double! I was nervous, but it turns out my numbers were great!

Good luck with your next hcg check!


----------



## Powell130

Dang, yours are HIGH compared to mine!


----------



## garfie

Powell - In the early stages of pregnancy hun it's not the HCG numbers but whether they double - so keep strong and try not to worry you and your little one are doing fine and step away from Dr Google:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## DSemcho

Powell130 said:


> My FF pregnancy moniter had 38 points! GL to you hun! You're still really early to be testing, so you have plenty of time for BFP

I'm at 47 points today on FF and I took a FRER today (SMU) and got a BFN. 4 or 5 more days until the end of this cycle.


----------



## chig

Powell130 said:


> Dang, yours are HIGH compared to mine!

I agree with garfie. It doesn't matter how high or low the numbers are...it is more on whether they are doubling as they should. I drove my self crazy worrying about why my numbers were so high.:dohh:


----------



## autigers55

Dsemcho - I'm not saying this to be mean or get your hopes up, but dont put too much faith in the pregnancy monitor points on FF. I have had several cycles where I had 72 points+ and it was all from AF. I'm not saying it's wrong, but more like it's not always right. I hope it is right for you though. GL!! :dust:


----------



## DSemcho

Oh I'm not putting much faith into it at all. Me and Powell kinda compared one so I was just updating that. I only really put faith in a BFP. And even then I'm wary.


----------



## autigers55

I know what you mean. If I get a bfp, I dont know if I will trust it after having a mc.


----------



## DSemcho

Same here.


----------



## Powell130

garfie said:


> Powell - In the early stages of pregnancy hun it's not the HCG numbers but whether they double - so keep strong and try not to worry you and your little one are doing fine and step away from Dr Google:haha:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Dr. Google is the one that informed me that as long as they are doubling they're good. Mine actually almost tripled from Sunday-Tuesday lol ahh! Hubs boss joked about twins :dohh: But i got them done again this AM and will find out the results in the morning. I'm hoping for somewhere in the 1,500s but with the increase from 240-747 it may be a bigger increase lol but as long as it's atleast 1,500 i'll be happy :)


----------



## Powell130

autigers55 said:


> I know what you mean. If I get a bfp, I dont know if I will trust it after having a mc.

I know that feeling all too well! Which is why I went to the ER Sunday after getting my BFP Saturday to go ahead and start monitoring HCG. I've been so scared/nervous


----------



## autigers55

Whenever I get a bfp and af is late, I will definitely call my dr asap and get a blood test, plus my dr mentioned something about putting me on progesterone whenever I got pregnant again. I dont think the nervousness will go away, until you have that baby in your arms. I know that is how I will feel and I know my SIL, who is 16-17wks pregnant, feels the same way too.


----------



## lorojovanos

Girls, I have a quick question. I'm not assuming it means pregnancy or not, its just happening during my TWW-
About an hour or so ago, I started getting pain, down there. Feels like a lot of pressure, throbbing, not on the inside though. It really is right between my legs and it is not comfortable. Any ideas?


----------



## Powell130

I haven't experienced that myself but have always heard that if it's different it could be a sign


----------



## lorojovanos

Well holy moly, it hurts, and you know that feeling you get when youre ill, like that all over body achey thing, add that on to it. I actually had to take something, its pretty uncomfortable. Also, checked Cm, and its creamy but stretchy again. 
This TWW is unreal


----------



## meli1981

loro are you still in the running?


----------



## lorojovanos

I am indeed...


----------



## lorojovanos

This pain is still going on, like 4 hours later, I actually had to put a bag of frozen veggies down there. It literally feels like I'm swollen, I'm not though. Like I got kicked between the legs or something... But still lost of white CM...


----------



## meli1981

i thought you tested already? is that right? or am i just crazy!


----------



## meli1981

do you think its implantation pain, or is it o pain?


----------



## lorojovanos

I have tested, all negative. Def does not feel like o pains, or AF at all. This isnt even in my stomach. It is literally, between my legs. Throbbing is the best way to desribe it. It doesnt look swollen or discoloured or anything weird, but it feels very swollen. I dont know what in the world...


----------



## meli1981

did you have rough sex or something (winks)!


----------



## meli1981

take some ibuprofen it works for inflamation:)


----------



## lorojovanos

I wish, we havent had sex in 6 days so its not that, it doesnt even feel like that. I was sore last cycle from all of the bd'n we did, but its not like this. It's very hard to explain. 
I have taken stuff and its not helping, at all. This cycle is so messed up, I have no idea why so much EWCM even in TWW and now this crazy weird pain. I had my hubby check me, nothing looks funny, or discoloured, or swollen... then he got turned on! I was like "please tell me youre kidding right now, you sicko!" lol
I'm taking Logan to his very first day of school tomorrow morning so ill be home for the first time in 4 years, alone. I may go to a clinic or emerge as my Dr is out of country and see whats going on. Good or bad, this isnt normal for me!


----------



## Curlyq111

Well I'm not on this thread for testing, I have been in the process of a move, so internet has been difficult until yesterday. But, today at I think 11dpo, I got this! Had to share, since I've been on these threads for several cycles now. :) I'm REALLY hoping that it sticks after AF is due on Tuesday, I had a chemical early on, but they were never this obviously positive. Cautiously excited...!

The only symptom I've had is that I got a bad head cold and felt achy/flu like a few days ago until yesterday. But nothing else, so who knows if that was related or not!
 



Attached Files:







Positive.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Powell130

Congrats!!


----------



## meli1981

hugs, loro! keep us posted!
ps, i know what youre going through my daughter had her first day if grade one a few days ago! shes gone all day, i feel like i never see her now


----------



## meli1981

lorojovanos said:


> I wish, we havent had sex in 6 days so its not that, it doesnt even feel like that. I was sore last cycle from all of the bd'n we did, but its not like this. It's very hard to explain.
> I have taken stuff and its not helping, at all. This cycle is so messed up, I have no idea why so much EWCM even in TWW and now this crazy weird pain. I had my hubby check me, nothing looks funny, or discoloured, or swollen... then he got turned on! I was like "please tell me youre kidding right now, you sicko!" lol
> I'm taking Logan to his very first day of school tomorrow morning so ill be home for the first time in 4 years, alone. I may go to a clinic or emerge as my Dr is out of country and see whats going on. Good or bad, this isnt normal for me!

loro, i would check out a condition called vulvadynia (i think thats how you spell it!) and see if the symptoms match yours. ive heard of it, and some of your symptoms sound similar. :hugs:


----------



## DSemcho

Does it feel like it's in your clitoris? There was one time I had this horrible pain that lasted about ten minutes and I could feel it in my uterus, cervix and my clitoris (no joke, those exact areas). I couldn't even sit down.

Also I took a test today (11DPO) with my FMU and got a BFN. Temped this morning first temp took to long and it was 97.3 (and I had accidentally opened my mouth once) but other wise I didn't move. So I retemped and got 97.7. Which one should I use?


----------



## Powell130

YAY! My HCG yesterday was 1527 :happydance:


----------



## lorojovanos

Congrats Powell, 

I will check into that condition in a minute, thanks. 

It is not in my clitoris at all. It's all below there, last night was BRUTAL, a bit better today though.
I tested and BFN. Temp rose a smidge. 
I would maybe go in the middle of those 2, make a note and make it an open circle:)


----------



## stargazer01

* curlyq111 *

I'm so happy for you! :dance:


----------



## lorojovanos

meli1981 said:


> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> I wish, we havent had sex in 6 days so its not that, it doesnt even feel like that. I was sore last cycle from all of the bd'n we did, but its not like this. It's very hard to explain.
> I have taken stuff and its not helping, at all. This cycle is so messed up, I have no idea why so much EWCM even in TWW and now this crazy weird pain. I had my hubby check me, nothing looks funny, or discoloured, or swollen... then he got turned on! I was like "please tell me youre kidding right now, you sicko!" lol
> I'm taking Logan to his very first day of school tomorrow morning so ill be home for the first time in 4 years, alone. I may go to a clinic or emerge as my Dr is out of country and see whats going on. Good or bad, this isnt normal for me!
> 
> loro, i would check out a condition called vulvadynia (i think thats how you spell it!) and see if the symptoms match yours. ive heard of it, and some of your symptoms sound similar. :hugs:Click to expand...

Thats not what it is, some similarities in some ways, but not it. Thanks though


----------



## stargazer01

:wohoo: powell!

It's wonderful to hear that your levels are going UP!!! :)


----------



## garfie

Powell - excellent news now will you relax :coffee::winkwink:

Told you it was a shy one

:hugs:

X


----------



## Powell130

garfie said:


> Powell - excellent news now will you relax :coffee::winkwink:
> 
> Told you it was a shy one
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

lol probably not ;)

i gotta go Monday and I'll find out those results Tuesday. They want to see them get into the 2000s then something will be able to be seen on an ultrasound. The only concern with my numbers is the first time they almost tripled and this time they just under doubled


----------



## chig

Take a deep breath Powell!!! Hormone levels fluctuate a lot, so don't stress over the numbers so much. I am sure things will be fine!

I just got back from my first prenatal appointment and I got to hear that wonderful heartbeat of my little munchkin! It was at 143 and the doctor said that it was a normal rate for 6w+6d!!! :wohoo: The baby is also measuring at exactly 6w+6d! 

Now to move on to the next worry....:dohh:


----------



## elt1013

Powell130 said:


> YAY! My HCG yesterday was 1527 :happydance:

That's great news...so happy for you!


----------



## meli1981

chig said:


> Take a deep breath Powell!!! Hormone levels fluctuate a lot, so don't stress over the numbers so much. I am sure things will be fine!
> 
> I just got back from my first prenatal appointment and I got to hear that wonderful heartbeat of my little munchkin! It was at 143 and the doctor said that it was a normal rate for 6w+6d!!! :wohoo: The baby is also measuring at exactly 6w+6d!
> 
> Now to move on to the next worry....:dohh:

thats so great! hearing that is the best sound in the world


----------



## lorojovanos

Hey girls! So that crazy pain is gone now, as of this morning, YAH!
My hubby and i are going for a date tonight so I was prepping stuff so to say. I checked my cm and swiped my two fingers and so much came out, it puddled into my palm. It was bright white but I could stretch it from here to the north pol, for sure. This cycle I have never had so much CM, at ovulation and in my TWW...Do you girls have any bloody idea whats up?!?!?!?!


----------



## Powell130

chig said:


> Take a deep breath Powell!!! Hormone levels fluctuate a lot, so don't stress over the numbers so much. I am sure things will be fine!
> 
> I just got back from my first prenatal appointment and I got to hear that wonderful heartbeat of my little munchkin! It was at 143 and the doctor said that it was a normal rate for 6w+6d!!! :wohoo: The baby is also measuring at exactly 6w+6d!
> 
> Now to move on to the next worry....:dohh:

This makes me feel better :) docs didnt seem concerned so I'm not sure why I am :dohh: 

OMG that must have been the most amazing feeling in the world. I'm tearing up (with my hormonal self) thinking about it! I think i'll probably get to get a ultrasound when I go on the 18th, right?


----------



## meli1981

)


lorojovanos said:


> Hey girls! So that crazy pain is gone now, as of this morning, YAH!
> My hubby and i are going for a date tonight so I was prepping stuff so to say. I checked my cm and swiped my two fingers and so much came out, it puddled into my palm. It was bright white but I could stretch it from here to the north pol, for sure. This cycle I have never had so much CM, at ovulation and in my TWW...Do you girls have any bloody idea whats up?!?!?!?!

could it be a yeast infection? what with the pain you felt and all? (trying to be a doc type and all :haha:


----------



## chig

Powell130 said:


> chig said:
> 
> 
> Take a deep breath Powell!!! Hormone levels fluctuate a lot, so don't stress over the numbers so much. I am sure things will be fine!
> 
> I just got back from my first prenatal appointment and I got to hear that wonderful heartbeat of my little munchkin! It was at 143 and the doctor said that it was a normal rate for 6w+6d!!! :wohoo: The baby is also measuring at exactly 6w+6d!
> 
> Now to move on to the next worry....:dohh:
> 
> This makes me feel better :) docs didnt seem concerned so I'm not sure why I am :dohh:
> 
> OMG that must have been the most amazing feeling in the world. I'm tearing up (with my hormonal self) thinking about it! I think i'll probably get to get a ultrasound when I go on the 18th, right?Click to expand...

Yeah. You should get an ultrasound by then. It is the most amazing thing to see that little gray bean on the screen and especially to see and hear that heartbeat! You will be in your 8th week by then, so you might get to see more than I did!


----------



## lorojovanos

meli1981 said:


> )
> 
> 
> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls! So that crazy pain is gone now, as of this morning, YAH!
> My hubby and i are going for a date tonight so I was prepping stuff so to say. I checked my cm and swiped my two fingers and so much came out, it puddled into my palm. It was bright white but I could stretch it from here to the north pol, for sure. This cycle I have never had so much CM, at ovulation and in my TWW...Do you girls have any bloody idea whats up?!?!?!?!
> 
> could it be a yeast infection? what with the pain you felt and all? (trying to be a doc type and all :haha:Click to expand...

Absolutely not. I have had one in my life, when i was on antibiotics, def not that. The cm looks normal, no smell, it is just crazy crazy amount, and super stretchy. AND absolutely no itch!


----------



## Parabellum

Still waiting on af, 23 dpo.....


----------



## stargazer01

:hugs: parabellum 

I hope you get your bfp soon, or that af comes soon, just so you can move on and try again. :hugs:


----------



## Powell130

lorojovanos said:


> meli1981 said:
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls! So that crazy pain is gone now, as of this morning, YAH!
> My hubby and i are going for a date tonight so I was prepping stuff so to say. I checked my cm and swiped my two fingers and so much came out, it puddled into my palm. It was bright white but I could stretch it from here to the north pol, for sure. This cycle I have never had so much CM, at ovulation and in my TWW...Do you girls have any bloody idea whats up?!?!?!?!
> 
> could it be a yeast infection? what with the pain you felt and all? (trying to be a doc type and all :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely not. I have had one in my life, when i was on antibiotics, def not that. The cm looks normal, no smell, it is just crazy crazy amount, and super stretchy. AND absolutely no itch!Click to expand...

did you take any meds this cycle? and also, could it be a cyst? a friend on another thread had lots of EWCM after O and she had a cyst :/


----------



## lorojovanos

Hi girls, 
Not a cyst, I've had those before too, and have had them removed, not that:)

So I'm back from my "date" with hubby. Went to a nice dinner, $150 later, and I didnt even hardly eat. Bought tickets to a show, ended up leaving before it even showed. I feel like absolute crap. LEaking so much creamy cm its rediculous. Sorry in advance for the TMI, but i got all dressed, in a dress, curled my hair etc and decided to treat hubby by wearing nothing under the dress. Not a good idea if you know what i mean with the CM. Something is so off, the pressure down there has subsided, for the most part, cramps not too bad, but now bubbly type feeling in my tummy. I have no idea what the bleep is going on but tomorrow is 14dpo so i should expect something at least tomorrow.


----------



## Powell130

lorojovanos said:


> Hi girls,
> Not a cyst, I've had those before too, and have had them removed, not that:)
> 
> So I'm back from my "date" with hubby. Went to a nice dinner, $150 later, and I didnt even hardly eat. Bought tickets to a show, ended up leaving before it even showed. I feel like absolute crap. LEaking so much creamy cm its rediculous. Sorry in advance for the TMI, but i got all dressed, in a dress, curled my hair etc and decided to treat hubby by wearing nothing under the dress. Not a good idea if you know what i mean with the CM. Something is so off, the pressure down there has subsided, for the most part, cramps not too bad, but now bubbly type feeling in my tummy. I have no idea what the bleep is going on but tomorrow is 14dpo so i should expect something at least tomorrow.

Cysts can come back.

Why don't you go to the doc or ER if it's that bad?


----------



## echo

I agree with Powell, Loro, I think you should get that checked out. Just in case. I've also heard of a pinched nerve that can cause the blood flow to change in the pelvis, which might affect that. Without having something checked out you don't know what it is, or what it isn't. For the record I hope its associated with good news.


----------



## Parabellum

stargazer01 said:


> :hugs: parabellum
> 
> I hope you get your bfp soon, or that af comes soon, just so you can move on and try again. :hugs:

Yeah that is how i feel, I just want to move on one way or the other at this point.


----------



## DSemcho

Not feeling so great ladies. AF is due the 11th, I tested today (12DPO) and got a BFN but tonight while at the movies (it's 8:30pm here right now) I got SUPER nauseous, a headache and I can't stop crying (but I have no reason to cry)... This is torture.


----------



## lorojovanos

DSEMCHO, how are you feeling?
ECHO?

I'm going bonkers! Since last night, and all day today, severe diarrhea. That weird swelling feeling, totally gone, my stomach is going to explode, about 24 hours. Otherwise, I feel completely fine. CM is still VERY creamy, and tonns and tonns of it. Just spending most of the time in the bathroom and a BFN on an IC this am. I may try an FRER tonight just cause I have a two pack...but I'm on 14 dpo so something should be happening ASAP


----------



## lorojovanos

So I just called Telehealth ( a nurse set up by the government) and with the pain down there, the diarrhea, the serious cramps, shes thinking a hernia and has submitted paperwork for me to go to the ER right away. I'm just waiting for my MIL to come over as its 1120pm here and my hubby is at at party and drunk and unavailable:( 
I will update as soon as I know something...


----------



## echo

sorry Loro. I hope all is okay. Update soon.


----------



## DSemcho

Loro I hope everything is okay!!!!! Let us know as soon as you can!


----------



## stargazer01

:hugs: loro! I hope everything is okay.


----------



## garfie

Lorro - BIG :hugs: hun hope you are okay never had a hernia (thank god) but heard they can be really painful poor you:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## garfie

Okay ladies tested today NEGATIVE but still unsure what is going on with my chart:shrug:

I should be due the witch today (if we go by pre m.c cycle) but not even sure I have O again even though my CBFM detected a PEAK - ah well here I go again waiting waiting waiting :coffee:

Of course I will test again tomorrow because that's the way I roll:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## DSemcho

Hey ladies... I went and bought a 2-pack of digital tests.... And on the way home (literally a 3 minute drive) I got this funny feeling in my uterus. Got home - went to the bathroom and wiped and.... Well.... :cry:

So..... I got AF a day early. I think some ice cream is in order.... And a very strong drink tonight. I can't help but cry over it - we even had sex on my day of ovulation. =/


----------



## garfie

Aw Dsemcho - so sorry hun I always treat myself to a large drink as well when the witch shows her ugly face.

:hugs: to you and I hope she isn't to evil.

:hugs:

X


----------



## DSemcho

Oh she's being horrible. Instead of coming on light it's heavy and SUPER crampy in my back and abdomen :( And I'm soo tired...


----------



## echo

DSemcho said:


> Hey ladies... I went and bought a 2-pack of digital tests.... And on the way home (literally a 3 minute drive) I got this funny feeling in my uterus. Got home - went to the bathroom and wiped and.... Well.... :cry:
> 
> So..... I got AF a day early. I think some ice cream is in order.... And a very strong drink tonight. I can't help but cry over it - we even had sex on my day of ovulation. =/

:hugs:
Enjoy your strong drink tonight.


----------



## babybeebee79

DSemcho said:


> Hey ladies... I went and bought a 2-pack of digital tests.... And on the way home (literally a 3 minute drive) I got this funny feeling in my uterus. Got home - went to the bathroom and wiped and.... Well.... :cry:
> 
> So..... I got AF a day early. I think some ice cream is in order.... And a very strong drink tonight. I can't help but cry over it - we even had sex on my day of ovulation. =/

I am so sorry for you.
As you did, we had sex on the actual day of Ov as well as 5 before and 2 after, and guess what, 2 days late for AF, and then BOOM! AF showed up...:(

Getting ready to start trying again in 12 days...sigh...good luck to you!


----------



## chig

I am so sorry ladies:hugs:....but don't give up...


----------



## chig

loro - I just read what you are going through...I hope you are okay. Update us soon.:hugs:


----------

